# Roseanne: Black Obama advisor comes from planet of the apes



## Ted Frazier (May 29, 2018)

In a now deleted to eat, the sitcom actress called African American former Obama advisor Valerie Jarrett comes from planet of the apes.
Roseanne Rips Ex-Obama Aide Valerie Jarrett With Racially Charged Joke


----------



## norwegen (May 29, 2018)

When someone makes a remark involving apes, why do snowflakes always associate it with black people?


----------



## TNHarley (May 29, 2018)

She did


----------



## Rocko (May 29, 2018)

Racist!!!!! Everything is racist!!!!!


----------



## deanrd (May 29, 2018)

I thought the last show was hilarious.

Roseanne needed surgery and they couldn't afford it.  But then their basement flooded and the government gave them disaster relief money.

The same government they hate.  Fuking hilarious!


----------



## deanrd (May 29, 2018)

Rocko said:


> Racist!!!!! Everything is racist!!!!!


Not everything.  But the obvious can't be denied.

What were two Republicans thinking, calling Obama 'tar baby' and 'boy'?

GOP shows disdain for blacks


----------



## Crepitus (May 29, 2018)

Anyone who denies this is either so dumb it's amazing they can post to a message board or covering their own racist tendancies.


----------



## norwegen (May 29, 2018)

Rocko said:


> Racist!!!!! Everything is racist!!!!!


Yea, did you know the "Planet of the Apes" movies are about blacks?


----------



## deanrd (May 29, 2018)

Rosanne hates lots of people:


----------



## BlindBoo (May 29, 2018)

Way to keep it classy.

But she has always been a crass comedian.  Especially when she purposefully destroyed the National Anthem at a ball game.


----------



## bodecea (May 29, 2018)

norwegen said:


> When someone makes a remark involving apes, why do snowflakes always associate it with black people?


I know, right?   Because it's only the Left that came up with that comparison......and in the last few years only.


----------



## Fang (May 29, 2018)

Ted Frazier said:


> In a now deleted to eat, the sitcom actress called African American former Obama advisor Valerie Jarrett comes from planet of the apes.
> Roseanne Rips Ex-Obama Aide Valerie Jarrett With Racially Charged Joke



Oh please, she just a comedian telling a joke. Get over it.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (May 29, 2018)

BlindBoo said:


> Way to keep it classy.
> 
> But she has always been a crass comedian.  Especially when she purposefully destroyed the National Anthem at a ball game.



What's your thoughts on Kathy Griffin


----------



## Aba Incieni (May 29, 2018)

She threw a muslim in there somewhere, too. It was a multi-faceted joke. Many can jump for joy at this grand opportunity to be offended for others.


----------



## BlindBoo (May 29, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > Way to keep it classy.
> ...



She could have staged it better.  Taken some tips from a truly gifted comedian.  


Then pull the severed head out of a hat!


----------



## SassyIrishLass (May 29, 2018)

BlindBoo said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > BlindBoo said:
> ...



Partisan hack


----------



## BlindBoo (May 29, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> She threw a muslim in there somewhere, too. It was a multi-faceted joke. Many can jump for joy at this grand opportunity to be offended for others.



Well she did apologize.


----------



## deanrd (May 29, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > Way to keep it classy.
> ...


Is she a racist?


----------



## Dana7360 (May 29, 2018)

norwegen said:


> When someone makes a remark involving apes, why do snowflakes always associate it with black people?





The tweet was directed at her. Her name was in the tweet. 

Maybe you should actually read the tweet before you post.


----------



## deanrd (May 29, 2018)

BlindBoo said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > She threw a muslim in there somewhere, too. It was a multi-faceted joke. Many can jump for joy at this grand opportunity to be offended for others.
> ...


Sure she did.

But she shouldn't.  She should be proud of who she is.

Bannon encouraging populists to embrace ‘racist’ label confirms belief about the worldview he brought to the White House

Steve Bannon to French far-right: Wear racism allegations "as a badge of honor"

Like Steve Bannon says, be proud of who you are.  Be a Racist.  Like Trump.  Never apologize.  Spew your hate out there for everyone to see.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (May 29, 2018)

deanrd said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > BlindBoo said:
> ...



Good gawd, Derp go bug someone who gives two shits what you spew. You're entirely too stupid to deal with


----------



## BlindBoo (May 29, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



Haha.  It's no coincidence Rocky and Bullwinkle were fighting Boris and Natasha, fughing Russians!!!!!


----------



## Crixus (May 29, 2018)

Ted Frazier said:


> In a now deleted to eat, the sitcom actress called African American former Obama advisor Valerie Jarrett comes from planet of the apes.
> Roseanne Rips Ex-Obama Aide Valerie Jarrett With Racially Charged Joke




It was actually said that if the Muslim Brotherhood and planet of the apes had a baby it would be  allrie Jerrit. I tend to agree, but not for racial reasons. Mostly because she is a backward old slut who supports terriorists.


----------



## Crixus (May 29, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > Way to keep it classy.
> ...




Who?


----------



## SassyIrishLass (May 29, 2018)

BlindBoo said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > BlindBoo said:
> ...



Russia Russia Russia.....so tired so fucking lame


----------



## SassyIrishLass (May 29, 2018)

Crixus said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > BlindBoo said:
> ...



Google is your friend


----------



## deanrd (May 29, 2018)

BlindBoo said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > BlindBoo said:
> ...


What does that have to do with race?


----------



## deanrd (May 29, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


But not yours?  Cuz you rarely bother to use it.  Are you having a war on facts?


----------



## jknowgood (May 29, 2018)

deanrd said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > BlindBoo said:
> ...


She is a liberal, so yes. She is a racist..


----------



## Aba Incieni (May 29, 2018)

BlindBoo said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > She threw a muslim in there somewhere, too. It was a multi-faceted joke. Many can jump for joy at this grand opportunity to be offended for others.
> ...


This will enhance the offended for others celebration.


----------



## deanrd (May 29, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


I know, right?


----------



## BlindBoo (May 29, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



Birther Birther Birther

Fast-n-Furious Fast-n-Furious Fast-n-Furious 

IRS IRS IRS

Benghazi Benghazi Benghazi


----------



## BlindBoo (May 29, 2018)

deanrd said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



Nothing.  I was asked about my thoughts on Kathy Griffin.


----------



## Cosmos (May 29, 2018)

Ted Frazier said:


> In a now deleted to eat, the sitcom actress called African American former Obama advisor Valerie Jarrett comes from planet of the apes.
> Roseanne Rips Ex-Obama Aide Valerie Jarrett With Racially Charged Joke



All  miserable worthless leftist jackasses come from planet of the apes.  They are bizarrely out of touch with America.  I don't see a problem with her statement.


----------



## norwegen (May 29, 2018)

Dana7360 said:


> norwegen said:
> 
> 
> > When someone makes a remark involving apes, why do snowflakes always associate it with black people?
> ...


You did not understand my post.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (May 29, 2018)

BlindBoo said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > BlindBoo said:
> ...



Yawn....speaking of tired and lame....you're dangerously close to iggy. You bring nothing but annoyance


----------



## Political Junky (May 29, 2018)

Was there ever any doubt that Roseanne is white trash?


----------



## deanrd (May 29, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


You are annoyance.


----------



## kwc57 (May 29, 2018)

deanrd said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > Racist!!!!! Everything is racist!!!!!
> ...


Probably the same thing Harry Reid was thinking when he declared Obama "a 'light-skinned' African American 'with no Negro dialect, unless he wanted to have one."  In other words, an acceptable black for political reasons.


----------



## Political Junky (May 29, 2018)

Roseanne show cancelled.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (May 29, 2018)

Wow.

Roseanne Cancelled: ABC Scraps Season 11 Following Roseanne Barr's Racist Twitter Tirade


----------



## Mac1958 (May 29, 2018)

Too funny


----------



## DigitalDrifter (May 29, 2018)

Maybe FOX will pick the show up.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (May 29, 2018)

Mac1958 said:


> Too funny



She should have known.

Wonder if the left will start screaming about her freedom of speech being violated.


----------



## DrLove (May 29, 2018)

Political Junky said:


> Roseanne show cancelled.



Good riddance to the racist, conspiracy theory peddling Trumptard!

Roseanne is no more.

After Roseanne Barr's latest offensive tweets aimed at former Obama adviser Valerie Jarrett, ABC Entertainment president Channing Dungey has announced that the show will not be returning for an 11th season this fall after all.

"Roseanne's Twitter statement is abhorrent, repugnant and inconsistent with our values, and we have decided to cancel her show," the brief statement said.

Following Barr's outburst, co-star Sara Gilbert took to Twitter to express her disappointment, writing, "Roseanne's recent comments about Valerie Jarrett, and so much more, are abhorrent and do not reflect the beliefs of our cast and crew or anyone associated with our show. I am disappointed in her actions to say the least."​
Roseanne Canceled by ABC After Roseanne Barr's Latest Tweets


----------



## Aba Incieni (May 29, 2018)

LOL tools.

It was very popular. Someone with brains will pick it up.


----------



## BlackFlag (May 29, 2018)

It was tanking anyways.  Being an asshole gets you a lot of support from Trump's base... but.... that isn't very many people.


----------



## airplanemechanic (May 29, 2018)

Too funny.

You have a right to free speech as long as its about how long Obama's dick is. 

Talk bad about ANY of the lefts poster children and your ass gets canned.


----------



## Faun (May 29, 2018)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Wow.
> 
> Roseanne Cancelled: ABC Scraps Season 11 Following Roseanne Barr's Racist Twitter Tirade


Why cancel her show? Roseanne didn’t say anything about blacks that racist right wingers don’t say here all the time.


----------



## Mac1958 (May 29, 2018)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Too funny
> ...


Oh, of course not.

And yeah, she should have known, so she walked right into it.  Self-inflicted.

We really have become one silly bunch.
.


----------



## DrLove (May 29, 2018)

norwegen said:


> When someone makes a remark involving apes, why do snowflakes always associate it with black people?



You SERIOUSLY need to bone up on your American history.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (May 29, 2018)

Good move ABC!  You don't really need viewers do you?

'Roseanne' Canceled at ABC Following Racist Tweet


----------



## Nia88 (May 29, 2018)

It was only a matter of time before she showed her colors. Trump supporters eventually let their bigotry leak through.


----------



## DrLove (May 29, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > Way to keep it classy.
> ...



She's despicable also


----------



## CrusaderFrank (May 29, 2018)

deanrd said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > Racist!!!!! Everything is racist!!!!!
> ...



Who called blacks "Super predators" or said, "I'll have them ******* voting democrat for the next 2 hunded (southern accent) years"?


----------



## mdk (May 29, 2018)

ABC is free to do whatever they wish when it comes to the show. Private company and whatnot.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (May 29, 2018)

Mac1958 said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



It's typical of life in America in 2018. It's not about the ox getting gored, it's all about whose ox it is.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (May 29, 2018)

Nia88 said:


> It was only a matter of time before she showed her colors. Trump supporters eventually let their bigotry leak through.



Latinos are needy, amiright?


----------



## DigitalDrifter (May 29, 2018)

mdk said:


> ABC is free to do whatever they wish when it comes to the show. Private company and whatnot.



Yep, they absolutely do, just like the NFL has a right to regulate their employees.


----------



## Political Junky (May 29, 2018)

CrusaderFrank said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > Rocko said:
> ...


Link?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (May 29, 2018)

deanrd said:


> Rosanne hates lots of people:








^ Still on NBC


----------



## Aba Incieni (May 29, 2018)

Faun said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Wow.
> ...


You pretty offended for us, are you?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (May 29, 2018)

Political Junky said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...



for which one, Jake?


----------



## Rocko (May 29, 2018)

mdk said:


> ABC is free to do whatever they wish when it comes to the show. Private company and whatnot.



True, but I’m free to say it’s a bitch move


----------



## mdk (May 29, 2018)

DigitalDrifter said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > ABC is free to do whatever they wish when it comes to the show. Private company and whatnot.
> ...



Indeed.


----------



## Flash (May 29, 2018)

Roseanne is right!

By the way, Valarie Jarret is that stupid Muslim asshole that advised that nitwit Obama on how to kiss the ass of the Muslims.

She deserves ridicule.


----------



## Faun (May 29, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...


Nah, the racist right is already offensive enough without me being offended.


----------



## Nia88 (May 29, 2018)

CrusaderFrank said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > Rocko said:
> ...



Nice deflection, but focus! We are discussing Roseanne.


----------



## buckeye45_73 (May 29, 2018)

I cant wait until Hollywood cancels a show for every tweet they don't like.......wow...this is gonna get interesting


----------



## WEATHER53 (May 29, 2018)

They have been eager since day one to rid the airwaves of the Trump supporting Barr
Libbies are forcing their over reactive emotional state on all of America
Any type of racially indexed comment is 
chastised  as racist and elevated to nuclear button status. Time to put intellect back in charge of emotion


----------



## Rocko (May 29, 2018)

Pc garbage


----------



## mudwhistle (May 29, 2018)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Wow.
> 
> Roseanne Cancelled: ABC Scraps Season 11 Following Roseanne Barr's Racist Twitter Tirade


She has a point....


----------



## deanrd (May 29, 2018)

I didn't know that Wanda Sykes was one of the producers and one of the writers.
Earlier, Wanda said she was finished with the show and not coming back.

I'm surprised they ended it.  The audience was mostly Republicans and we already know they're racist.

Wear 'racist' like a badge of honour, Bannon tells French far-right summit - France 24


----------



## Nia88 (May 29, 2018)

About time! I knew Roseanne was going to eventually slip up.


----------



## deanrd (May 29, 2018)

mudwhistle said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Wow.
> ...


That's a stretch.  You have to do better if your going to be a bona fide racist.


----------



## Nia88 (May 29, 2018)

mudwhistle said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Wow.
> ...



Comparing a black person to an ape is racist. Roseanne isn't a dummy. She knows the racial history with comparing black people to apes and monkeys.


----------



## Kosh (May 29, 2018)

Faun said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Wow.
> ...



This from a racist far left drone.


----------



## JoeB131 (May 29, 2018)

Mac1958 said:


> Oh, of course not.
> 
> And yeah, she should have known, so she walked right into it. Self-inflicted.
> 
> We really have become one silly bunch.



Stormy Mac defends Racist Roseanne... 

That's too funny.  

Anyway, I wish that ABC had cancelled her because she wasn't actually funny, but she wasn't actually funny 30 years ago.


----------



## Flash (May 29, 2018)

That asshole Valarie Jarrett is only one step less racist than Louis Farrakhan.  She was the brains behind most of Obama's failures, by the way.

That Commie network ABC went shithead Libtard a couple of decades ago.

Good for them.  They will lose the millions of dollars of revenue now.  Maybe they can do reruns of Sanford and Son to regain the revenue.


----------



## mdk (May 29, 2018)

Rocko said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > ABC is free to do whatever they wish when it comes to the show. Private company and whatnot.
> ...



Too bad they didn’t cancel _American Idol_ as well.


----------



## BlindBoo (May 29, 2018)

Haha, that's funny, but I don't agree with cancellation.


----------



## WaitingFor2020 (May 29, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> LOL tools.
> 
> It was very popular. Someone with brains will pick it up.



So that means Trump won't be backing her.


----------



## Rocko (May 29, 2018)

Nia88 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...


It’s only racist to you because you’ve been conditioned to feel that way because of your white guilt. There are white ppl that look like monkeys and there are black ppl that look like monkeys. VJ is one of them


----------



## NightFox (May 29, 2018)

deanrd said:


> That's a stretch.  You have to do better* if your going to be a bona fide racist*.


…. and who would know better about that than you? 

Perhaps you should consider teaching courses on the subject.


----------



## Kosh (May 29, 2018)

Notice how ABC was quick to act when the person is not considered part of the far left religious order.


----------



## WaitingFor2020 (May 29, 2018)

There's a few others who think she's a disgusting pig even more than *I do* now because they just lost their job a:


mudwhistle said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Wow.
> ...




The point on the top of your head is even more obvious.


----------



## mudwhistle (May 29, 2018)

deanrd said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...


First thought that crossed my mind when I first saw that woman (Valerie Jarrett) was Planet Of The Apes.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (May 29, 2018)

Where's the left's demands that Roseanne has a first amendment right to say what she wants ?

It's freedom of speech when it's NFL players kneeling, but it's suddenly not free speech when it's something they don't agree with.


----------



## Rocko (May 29, 2018)

Libs use to love roseann when she was grabbing her twat while singing the National anthem


----------



## mudwhistle (May 29, 2018)

Rocko said:


> Nia88 said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


She doesn't look like a monkey. 
She looks like a Hooman in Monkey face.


----------



## Dana7360 (May 29, 2018)

Political Junky said:


> Roseanne show cancelled.




I think it's too bad that she caused so many people to be hurt with her hateful words.

I like the show. I watched it in it's first run in the 20th century and I watched it when it returned this year. I think it's funny and has a lot to say. 

I don't agree with what she tweeted but she has the right to say what she thinks. That doesn't absolve her from the responsibility of those words.

Her hateful words have caused a lot of people to now be unemployed. 

I see is what ABC has done is taking steps to protect their company and everyone else who works there. Her words shouldn't cause the whole network to suffer. 

It's just too bad those who work for and on the show who had nothing to do with what she said will suffer from this too. Not just Roseanne.


----------



## Penelope (May 29, 2018)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Wow.
> 
> Roseanne Cancelled: ABC Scraps Season 11 Following Roseanne Barr's Racist Twitter Tirade



Good.


----------



## JoeB131 (May 29, 2018)

I kind of do feel bad for the rest of the cast of the show.  Now they are all out of jobs because Rosanne is kind of an idiot.


----------



## Darkwind (May 29, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> It was tanking anyways.  Being an asshole gets you a lot of support from Trump's base... but.... that isn't very many people.


You're living proof that isn't true.


----------



## Penelope (May 29, 2018)

Rocko said:


> Libs use to love roseann when she was grabbing her twat while singing the National anthem



She was a disgrace, and I do not know who these libs are, unless you are talking about the Potus.

These GOP are fiscally tightfisted but socially liberal.


----------



## IsaacNewton (May 29, 2018)

Don't worry, she'll try to reboot the show again 20 years from now.

I'm sure Tim Allen will be out next bitching about something. Conservatives love to whine.


And isn't it comical that she supported orange turd who vomits on twitter daily and he isn't cancelled YET.


----------



## mudwhistle (May 29, 2018)

Ted Frazier said:


> In a now deleted to eat, the sitcom actress called African American former Obama advisor Valerie Jarrett comes from planet of the apes.
> Roseanne Rips Ex-Obama Aide Valerie Jarrett With Racially Charged Joke


OH, she's black????

Jesus......i always thought she was Iranian.


----------



## WaitingFor2020 (May 29, 2018)

Kosh said:


> Notice how ABC was quick to act when the person is not considered part of the far left religious order.



Oh for christ's sake, this has got to be the dumbest comment of the day here...and there's an AWFUL LOT of competition.  

Her comments were reprehensible and ABC has FCC rules it has to follow for standards that meet family-oriented guidelines.  Racist remarks by one of their employees is not one of those standards.


----------



## WEATHER53 (May 29, 2018)

Free speech isn’t free when relating to blacks. Condemn the white race as a bunch of unfair money grabbers and oppressors all you want. Worship rap crap which advocates violence against women, police and whites but no no no no no no no no don’t ever poke fun or make Any disparaging statement about a black or blacks
Time to stop catering to this one way street of Uber sensitivity


----------



## CrusaderFrank (May 29, 2018)

ABC Management voting on the Roseanne cancellation.  All in favor, raise your right hand


----------



## Harry Dresden (May 29, 2018)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Maybe FOX will pick the show up.


why would they?....


----------



## mudwhistle (May 29, 2018)

Nia88 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...


She no more black than I am Native American.


----------



## deanrd (May 29, 2018)

Kosh said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...


From one who is obviously telling the truth.


----------



## Kosh (May 29, 2018)

WaitingFor2020 said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> > Notice how ABC was quick to act when the person is not considered part of the far left religious order.
> ...



Another far left drone proving my comments are correct!


----------



## Penelope (May 29, 2018)

And the kneelers are going to get fines for kneeling.


----------



## JoeB131 (May 29, 2018)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Where's the left's demands that Roseanne has a first amendment right to say what she wants ?
> 
> It's freedom of speech when it's NFL players kneeling, but it's suddenly not free speech when it's something they don't agree with.



You do understand the difference between a peaceful protest to address an injustice and just saying something rude and racist, right?


----------



## Kosh (May 29, 2018)

deanrd said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Yes I am telling the truth that you far eft drones are racist, including the one I quoted!


----------



## IsaacNewton (May 29, 2018)

So the deplorable fucked up big time and is gone now. No matter to her, but I'm sure the others on that cast except maybe John Goodman and Sarah Gilbert needed the paycheck. 

What a colossal goatfuck Roseanne did to them.


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (May 29, 2018)

ABC has canceled "Roseanne" after Roseanne Barr's racially charged tweet about Valerie Jarrett Monday morning.

‘Roseanne’ Canceled by ABC After Roseanne Barr’s ‘Repugnant’ Comments, Network President Says

"Roseanne's Twitter statement is abhorrent, repugnant and inconsistent with our values, and we have decided to cancel her show," ABC entertainment president Channing Dungey said in a statement to TheWrap on Tuesday.

*"muslim brotherhood & planet of the apes had a baby=vj," Barr said earlier on Tuesday in response to a Twitter thread about Jarrett, a former adviser to Barack Obama.

*
Odd..who would find that offensive? Never watched the show--always thought Roseanne Barr looked like Honey Boo-Boo's mom.

Oh well...if there is enough demand..perhaps cable...maybe FXX? Perhaps guest appearance on Swamp People? Duck Dynasty still on? She'd be a natural....


----------



## Ted Frazier (May 29, 2018)

A racist tweet by Roseanne prompted ABC to cancel her show:
ABC cancels 'Roseanne' after Roseanne Barr compares black Obama aide Jarrett to an ape


----------



## mudwhistle (May 29, 2018)

deanrd said:


> I didn't know that Wanda Sykes was one of the producers and one of the writers.
> Earlier, Wanda said she was finished with the show and not coming back.
> 
> I'm surprised they ended it.  The audience was mostly Republicans and we already know they're racist.
> ...


Yep, MLK was a Republican......racist too.


----------



## rightwinger (May 29, 2018)

Roseann is at heart......a conservative

When they want to criticize a black person, ape references are the first thing to come to mind


----------



## August West (May 29, 2018)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Too funny
> ...


She wasn`t arrested for making an ass out of herself. Just another Deplorable being deplorable. The klans got the Whitehouse but they don`t own ABC.


----------



## Theowl32 (May 29, 2018)

LOL


----------



## rightwinger (May 29, 2018)

mudwhistle said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't know that Wanda Sykes was one of the producers and one of the writers.
> ...


Only in the conservative propaganda mill


----------



## Yousaidwhat (May 29, 2018)

mdk said:


> ABC is free to do whatever they wish when it comes to the show. Private company and whatnot.


I say we make them bake cakes...

Unless yours are better...


----------



## WEATHER53 (May 29, 2018)

Such complete and total bullshit
Liberal hair on fire again
Someday liberals will realize that success and acceptability is not based on what you say but rather what you do


----------



## WEATHER53 (May 29, 2018)

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> ABC has canceled "Roseanne" after Roseanne Barr's racially charged tweet about Valerie Jarrett Monday morning.
> 
> ‘Roseanne’ Canceled by ABC After Roseanne Barr’s ‘Repugnant’ Comments, Network President Says
> 
> ...


There is far, far worse verbage  in rap lyrics .


----------



## Dana7360 (May 29, 2018)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Too funny
> ...




No one violated her freedom of speech.

She spoke her mind.

Freedom of speech doesn't absolve anyone from responsibility for what they say. 

The constitution is rules for the government. The government can't violate your freedom of speech. A private employer isn't the government. A private business can hire and fire anyone they want. For any reason they want. If the employee doesn't like it, they can go elsewhere. 

That's what you conservatives say when people want to unionize or workers want better pay and working conditions. Now it doesn't apply just because Roseanne said something you agree with?

In fact ABC has an obligation to protect the company. ABC will lose a lot of money if they keep Roseanne in their employ. Business owners have a right to protect their business. 

Disney owns ABC. The family company that welcomes all people no matter what they look like and put out products that are free of any political or racial bias. It was only logical that they fired Roseanne to protect their company. I would have been surprised if they had not fired her. 

Disney has a reputation to protect and they have a right to do that.


----------



## Geaux4it (May 29, 2018)

The liberals controlled by Soros have lost their minds. Rosanne was spot on. Freedom of speech is being tossed

Newspeak

-Geaux


----------



## Harry Dresden (May 29, 2018)

NightFox said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > That's a stretch.  You have to do better* if your going to be a bona fide racist*.
> ...


dean will tell you he aint a racist.....i mean when was the last time you seen him write "white people" in a post?........


----------



## aaronleland (May 29, 2018)

Why do people think politics was involved? They were selling her character as a Trump supporter before the first episode aired. If they cancelled it it's because it wasn't making money.


----------



## IsaacNewton (May 29, 2018)

CrusaderFrank said:


> ABC Management voting on the Roseanne cancellation.  All in favor, raise your right hand




Look, a picture of the last Trump rally. Are those books burning there or bodies?


----------



## Rocko (May 29, 2018)

How funny would it be if fox picked up her show


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (May 29, 2018)

WEATHER53 said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> > ABC has canceled "Roseanne" after Roseanne Barr's racially charged tweet about Valerie Jarrett Monday morning.
> ...


So?


----------



## mudwhistle (May 29, 2018)

WaitingFor2020 said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> > Notice how ABC was quick to act when the person is not considered part of the far left religious order.
> ...


I noticed how offensive the truth is to the left.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (May 29, 2018)

So much for democrat freedom of speech.  If only Michelle Wolf had said this about Melania Trump that would have been completely acceptable.


----------



## WEATHER53 (May 29, 2018)

Fake news
That was not what she said but froth to the max as frothing  is a liberals life work


----------



## Rocko (May 29, 2018)

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> > EvilEyeFleegle said:
> ...





EvilEyeFleegle said:


> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> > EvilEyeFleegle said:
> ...


There’s a double standard...duh


----------



## mdk (May 29, 2018)

Yousaidwhat said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > ABC is free to do whatever they wish when it comes to the show. Private company and whatnot.
> ...



You won’t get any argument from me on that account either. I’ve made my feelings about that issue very plain. Also, my confections are pretty awesome. My mom was a baker for several years and made all sorts of awesome things to sell when we lived on the family farm.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (May 29, 2018)

Kosh said:


> Notice how ABC was quick to act when the person is not considered part of the far left religious order.




Funny that you RWNJs are ASSSuming that all RWs are racist.

JMO, but Barr had/has the right to say that but ABC has the right not to pay her for it. 

Its that simple. Get it through your head that the free market is not always going to do what you want. Quit whining when it doesn't. 

Quit being SO triggered and so offended and SO snowflake when all people speak and not just the rabid, racist right.


----------



## BlindBoo (May 29, 2018)

Funny but, they should decide to cancel a show based on ratings.  Not what some crass comedian tweets.


----------



## sealybobo (May 29, 2018)

Mac1958 said:


> Too funny


Yes, too fucking funny.  She can join Tim Allen and Dennis Miller in the group of Republicans no one thinks are funny anymore.


----------



## Some Guy (May 29, 2018)

ABC is going to get praise from those in their bubble.  It would've likely been a smart business move to keep it alive and attempt to piggy back on the controversy.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (May 29, 2018)

Well I see the mods sent this very current news to a board where the thread will be seen by three people.


----------



## jknowgood (May 29, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> I kind of do feel bad for the rest of the cast of the show.  Now they are all out of jobs because Rosanne is kind of an idiot.


Lol, and they are all flaming liberals.


----------



## skews13 (May 29, 2018)

Political Junky said:


> Was there ever any doubt that Roseanne is white trash?



No.


----------



## pismoe (May 29, 2018)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Too funny
> ...


---------------------------------  she is just being punished by the PC Brigade and her wussy employer [all legal]  .   Its funny and not really a  Freedom of Speech issue .   She should just start doing some stand up comedy and repeat her jokes if she likes .   She might make some more fans and she has gotta have some money saved .


----------



## Harry Dresden (May 29, 2018)

IsaacNewton said:


> Don't worry, she'll try to reboot the show again 20 years from now.
> 
> I'm sure Tim Allen will be out next bitching about something. Conservatives love to whine.
> 
> ...


. *Conservatives love to whine.*
and liberals dont?....lol....come on Isaac...


----------



## Aba Incieni (May 29, 2018)

mudwhistle said:


> Ted Frazier said:
> 
> 
> > In a now deleted to eat, the sitcom actress called African American former Obama advisor Valerie Jarrett comes from planet of the apes.
> ...


She lives with the Obama's. Nothing weird there.


----------



## Mac1958 (May 29, 2018)

If "How the Universe Works" or "Space's Deepest Secrets" were cancelled, THEN I'd be pissed.


----------



## mudwhistle (May 29, 2018)

CrusaderFrank said:


> ABC Management voting on the Roseanne cancellation.  All in favor, raise your right hand


The Thought Police in full force.


----------



## IsaacNewton (May 29, 2018)

Tipsycatlover said:


> So much for democrat freedom of speech.  If only Michelle Wolf had said this about Melania Trump that would have been completely acceptable.



So when Colin Kapernick expresses his free speech he's anti-American, but when any conservatives does it and gets blowback it's "they're agin ar freedom o' speech and all conservatives should be able to call black people apes regardless of the affect on their employer". 

You people are braindead.


----------



## Yousaidwhat (May 29, 2018)

mdk said:


> Yousaidwhat said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...


I'll be right over.


----------



## IsaacNewton (May 29, 2018)

Harry Dresden said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> > Don't worry, she'll try to reboot the show again 20 years from now.
> ...



Conservatives have refined it to a daily affirmation. Listen to any con talk radio show 24/7 or Fake Fox News and it is nonstop whining about how miserable life is and how it's all someone else's fault. And then it's repeated the next day, day in and day out.


----------



## ATL (May 29, 2018)

Trump said it was a "show about us".  Thanks Roseanne and the mouth breathers that defend her for showing what "us" looked like.


----------



## tigerred59 (May 29, 2018)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Too funny
> ...


*Kinda like the right who won't let simple minded darkies kneel at a fuckin NFL game, kinda screaming.....pot meet fuckin kettle!!*


----------



## Luddly Neddite (May 29, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Where's the left's demands that Roseanne has a first amendment right to say what she wants ?
> ...




Exactly true.

DigitalDrifter - I DO support Barr's right to be stupid and racist but I also support the right of other not to defend or support her.

The right has purposely chosen to lie about NFL players and their RIGHT to protest police brutality.

Similarly -


----------



## Kosh (May 29, 2018)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> > Notice how ABC was quick to act when the person is not considered part of the far left religious order.
> ...



Speaking of racist far left drones!


----------



## Circe (May 29, 2018)

airplanemechanic said:


> Too funny.
> 
> You have a right to free speech as long as its about how long Obama's dick is.
> 
> Talk bad about ANY of the lefts poster children and your ass gets canned.




It was pretty foul.........yow. Can that be taken into consideration, that most of us (you excepted) wouldn't say that about anyone? I don't like Obama and Co. either, but jeepers, what a thing to say. 

I expect alcohol was involved.


----------



## ATL (May 29, 2018)

IsaacNewton said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > So much for democrat freedom of speech.  If only Michelle Wolf had said this about Melania Trump that would have been completely acceptable.
> ...


No, not brain dead, fucking stupid.


----------



## jknowgood (May 29, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Too funny
> ...


Going back to the eighties? Wow, you're desperate. You do know Rosanne is a liberal, that happens to like Trump. You better watch out how fast you throw people off the plantation, soon there won't be anymore of you around. So keep up the good work.


----------



## tigerred59 (May 29, 2018)

*What the fuck is up with these fuckin white women that seem to get off on fuckin with us black folk? If they not calling the cops on us for sitting in a gotdamned Starbucks, they calling decent people apes...this fat white pile of face lift trash, shame on that bitch!! *


----------



## bodecea (May 29, 2018)

Ted Frazier said:


> A racist tweet by Roseanne prompted ABC to cancel her show:
> ABC cancels 'Roseanne' after Roseanne Barr compares black Obama aide Jarrett to an ape


I guess she got what she wanted.


----------



## easyt65 (May 29, 2018)

Roseanne should do what the Democrats did when the hacking and release of the DNC e-mails exposed them to be primary-rigging racists, sexists, homophobes, and anti-Semites...

*PLAY THE 'VICTIM' CARD AND BLAME THE RUSSIANS.....*

Bwuhahahaha.....


----------



## Geaux4it (May 29, 2018)

tigerred59 said:


> *What the fuck is up with these fuckin white women that seem to get off on fuckin with us black folk? If they not calling the cops on us for sitting in a gotdamned Starbucks, they calling decent people apes...this fat white pile of face lift trash, shame on that bitch!! *


It wasn't what she said about Jarret, but what she said about Soros. Jarret is as significant as stepped on dog dung

-Geaux


----------



## tigerred59 (May 29, 2018)

*Here we go again, another piece of shit slobbering over Trump's mindless supporters. That so called joke was not only not funny, it wasn't necessary...what the fuck is up with this white bitch??*


----------



## WEATHER53 (May 29, 2018)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Well I see the mods sent this very current news to a board where the thread will be seen by three people.


Yep. Gotta gotta get this  to a back page so that no ones racial  naughty parts become inflamed


----------



## tigerred59 (May 29, 2018)

Geaux4it said:


> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> > *What the fuck is up with these fuckin white women that seem to get off on fuckin with us black folk? If they not calling the cops on us for sitting in a gotdamned Starbucks, they calling decent people apes...this fat white pile of face lift trash, shame on that bitch!! *
> ...


*Says a pile of donkey shit....next?*


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (May 29, 2018)

Tipsycatlover said:


> So much for democrat freedom of speech.  If only Michelle Wolf had said this about Melania Trump that would have been completely acceptable.


This has nothing to do with "freedom of speech" or Democrats, ABC isn't the government.


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (May 29, 2018)

Rocko said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> > WEATHER53 said:
> ...


Different mediums..different rules..ABC made a money decision..not a political one. Had they not cancelled..the loss of revenue from sponsor pull out and bad press...was unacceptable. You think this is about Left vs Right..since that colors most of your perceptions, but it was not.

I would have loved for them NOT to have cancelled....I think it would have further exposed some pretty ugly people, I'm for that.


----------



## Faun (May 29, 2018)

mudwhistle said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't know that Wanda Sykes was one of the producers and one of the writers.
> ...


MLK was no Republican.


----------



## tigerred59 (May 29, 2018)

jknowgood said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


*Rossane is just desperate, like Juliani and all those seeking the approval white trash!!*


----------



## Gracie (May 29, 2018)

Not a fan of the show...but...when are they going to cancel The Last OG? He had a fit because his black girlfriend was kissing a white guy. What about every late night show, comedy show, tv programs that bash whites? Will they be cancelled too?

And..why punish the other actors by cancelling? They could have changed the name to The Connors, with her being deceased or something.


----------



## DrLove (May 29, 2018)

IsaacNewton said:


> So the deplorable fucked up big time and is gone now. No matter to her, but I'm sure the others on that cast except maybe John Goodman and Sarah Gilbert needed the paycheck.
> 
> What a colossal goatfuck Roseanne did to them.



Yep - there are probably many dozens who will be directly impacted financially.


----------



## Geaux4it (May 29, 2018)

Faun said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...



Right

He was a communist

-Geaux


----------



## WEATHER53 (May 29, 2018)

tigerred59 said:


> *Here we go again, another piece of shit slobbering over Trump's mindless supporters. That so called joke was not only not funny, it wasn't necessary...what the fuck is up with this white bitch??*


White bitch just fine but NO planet of the apes references
Barry instituted the walk on eggshells approach to racially indexed truths, time to scramble those eggs


----------



## Harry Dresden (May 29, 2018)

Yousaidwhat said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > Yousaidwhat said:
> ...


oh im sorry....i thought you were telling MDK that you will bend right over.......


----------



## Luddly Neddite (May 29, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Too funny
> ...




Remember that the RW vilified her for that. 

The second they find out she's as racist/kkk/nazi/altright/ fascist as trump, she becomes their new best friend. 

Anyone wanna bet that the big mouth cheeto will throw a fit? Will he give her a job at Mar A Lago North?

BTW, think about the others who lost jobs because of her.  The cast and crew among others. And GOOD for Wanda Sikes. I've loved her for a long time and this reinforces that.


----------



## Gracie (May 29, 2018)

Oh, and why do blacks automatically assume its the black race when someone mentions monkeys?


----------



## sealybobo (May 29, 2018)

tigerred59 said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Roseanne Barr

✔@therealroseanne



I apologize to Valerie Jarrett and to all Americans. I am truly sorry for making a bad joke about her politics and her looks. I should have known better. Forgive me-my joke was in bad taste.

10:33 AM - May 29, 2018
Too late ya fat bitch!  

Remember that girl got away with saying horrible things at the White House correspondents dinner?  So then why is Rosanne getting fired over this?  Who cares because I hate conservatives.

I have a feeling her first show was a ratings record breaker but no one watch the 2nd or 3rd episodes.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (May 29, 2018)

Ted Frazier said:


> In a now deleted to eat, the sitcom actress called African American former Obama advisor Valerie Jarrett comes from planet of the apes.
> Roseanne Rips Ex-Obama Aide Valerie Jarrett With Racially Charged Joke


/----/ 
*Ryan Fournier*‏Verified account @RyanAFournier 14m14 minutes ago
Roseanne made some racist comments, apologized for it and her show was taken off the air. Joy Behar, Joy Reid and Jimmy Kimmel make racist comments, constantly attack this administration for their beliefs in god and yet they still have a platform with no recourse. LIBERAL BIAS!


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (May 29, 2018)

WEATHER53 said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Well I see the mods sent this very current news to a board where the thread will be seen by three people.
> ...


Yup..I guess this just illustrates that this is not a political issue at all..merely a small kerfuffle in the world of media. Nothing to see here...ABC is just protecting their shareholders investment.


----------



## abrere (May 29, 2018)

she's spot-on about that monkey.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (May 29, 2018)

Nia88 said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...


Actually it's a moronic attempt to deflect.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (May 29, 2018)

This is hilarious.   I've never liked Roseanne.  I've never seen her show.  I have seen interviews with her where she said she was a socialist leaning towards communist.

Now she stepped on a black toe.  Whoo that's it.  No mention of her free speech like there is of the football players free speech.  Of course ABC had the right to cancel the show.  The NFL has the right to fire their own great apes on the football field.

With apologies to Richard Harris.


----------



## Circe (May 29, 2018)

aaronleland said:


> Why do people think politics was involved? They were selling her character as a Trump supporter before the first episode aired. If they cancelled it it's because it wasn't making money.



It was making money: it was the most popular show on ABC, I read today. 

Well, the tweet was over the top for a public figure. I expect she was drunk.

Note that she apologized and it didn't matter: leftists always take apologies to mean it's now time to totally destroy someone because after all, SHE ADMITTED SHE DID SOMETHING WRONG. 

Advice (from past Prime Minister Disraeli) "Never apologize, never explain."  Quite right. Trump knows that. Roseanne shouldn't have bothered to apologized. It's a coward move.


----------



## Rocko (May 29, 2018)

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > EvilEyeFleegle said:
> ...


More-so than left verses right, it about double standards when it comes to political correctness. Chris rock has said far worse things and he’s never been admonished, much less fired.


----------



## Harry Dresden (May 29, 2018)

IsaacNewton said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > IsaacNewton said:
> ...


and its not like that on lefty TV?...look at all the daily lefty whiners here in this forum...dean has been whining about righties since his first post in the old forum....and its nothing new,just the same old type of shit day in and day out.....and there are more out there....


----------



## EvilCat Breath (May 29, 2018)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > So much for democrat freedom of speech.  If only Michelle Wolf had said this about Melania Trump that would have been completely acceptable.
> ...


Neither is the NFL.   Start firing some football players!


----------



## Indeependent (May 29, 2018)

Watch millions of people boycott ABC for a week.


----------



## Death Angel (May 29, 2018)

Ted Frazier said:


> In a now deleted to eat, the sitcom actress called African American former Obama advisor Valerie Jarrett comes from planet of the apes.
> Roseanne Rips Ex-Obama Aide Valerie Jarrett With Racially Charged Joke


Has it been pointed out yet that she's Iranian?

Michelle/Michael, on the other hand.....


----------



## Circe (May 29, 2018)

tigerred59 said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...




Gracious, they can kneel if they want! I'll just never watch pro football again, and support the NFL firing these crumbbums. That doesn't mean they don't have free speech: it just means someone else is free to be disgusted and fire them.


----------



## Geaux4it (May 29, 2018)

Gracie said:


> Oh, and why do blacks automatically assume its the black race when someone mentions monkeys?



Good question. I have no idea

-Geaux


----------



## KJohnson (May 29, 2018)

norwegen said:


> When someone makes a remark involving apes, why do snowflakes always associate it with black people?


Strict conservative here and I like Rosanne Barr and agreed with all of her tweeting especially saying Chelsea Soros Clinton.  Everything was true until I got to the Valerie Jarrett tweet. 

I can't stand anything about Obama knowing everything he says and does is racist.    Case and point are his friends and appointees Susan Rice, Loretta Lynch, Eric Holder, Louis Farakhan, and Al Sharpton.  So it's not a stretch to believe Valerie is probably the same.  But that said, I HATE racist asses hence the reason I hate them.  We can't have it both ways folks.  That statement Rosanne made about Valerie was completely off the rails, racist, and uncalled for. Upon seeing it, I understood completely why she was fired.


----------



## WEATHER53 (May 29, 2018)

Why is this very active very current topic relegated to the hinterlands???
Maybe work harder in making this a secure website rather than a censored one


----------



## Lewdog (May 29, 2018)

I think we now know that Steve McRacist is actually Roseanne in disguise.


----------



## shockedcanadian (May 29, 2018)

She's unhinged to be honest and though I hate to be a conspiracy guy, I know a little too much to not at least think it:

I wouldn't be surprised if *during her visit to Canada recently *someone (or an agency) egged her on to be outrageous.  Canada and Americas enemies will do anything to undermine Trumps presidency and like the Steele meeting regarding the dossier, it happened outside of America and in Canada for a reason.

I wouldn't be surprised if she quietly gets a big anonymous donation for her efforts.  The racist line is the one the alt-left want to use to describe Trumps supporters and this came just a few weeks after her triumphant return.  Now with Trump gaining votes from the Black, the left are fearing for their survival.

Just seems like she said the most odd things of late at a time when her show is booming...


----------



## Flash (May 29, 2018)

IsaacNewton said:


> So the deplorable fucked up big time and is gone now. No matter to her, but I'm sure the others on that cast except maybe John Goodman and Sarah Gilbert needed the paycheck.
> 
> What a colossal goatfuck Roseanne did to them.



You are confused.

ABC did the goatfuck with stupid filthy ass political correctness.

That asshole Jarrett is one of the villains of the Obama administration and deserves ridicule.


----------



## IM2 (May 29, 2018)

Roseanne made comments the likes of what we see here at USMB, She promptly lost her job. This goes to show that what you guys believe is abnormal and is unacceptable racism. You don't represent all whites and when we talk about you guys being racists we are not talking about all whites.


----------



## tigerred59 (May 29, 2018)

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > EvilEyeFleegle said:
> ...


*I use to love Rosanne, today like anybody that falls for the Trump nuts, she deserves to go down....Never liked the new show when I found out Trump liked it and Im over this white trampstamp...next*


----------



## bodecea (May 29, 2018)

mudwhistle said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't know that Wanda Sykes was one of the producers and one of the writers.
> ...


He was not....his father was, tho.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (May 29, 2018)

Geaux4it said:


> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> > *What the fuck is up with these fuckin white women that seem to get off on fuckin with us black folk? If they not calling the cops on us for sitting in a gotdamned Starbucks, they calling decent people apes...this fat white pile of face lift trash, shame on that bitch!! *
> ...



I wonder why RWNJs keep telling that stupid lie about Soros. 

Is it just that they're too dumb to educate themselves? 

Oh, and didn't you just love that Chelsea Clinton took the high road and put the ignorant racist in her place. 

.


----------



## Geaux4it (May 29, 2018)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> > tigerred59 said:
> ...



Chelsea Clinton? Why would she be in the news? Not aware of what she's been up too. 

-Geaux


----------



## Flash (May 29, 2018)

mudwhistle said:


> Ted Frazier said:
> 
> 
> > In a now deleted to eat, the sitcom actress called African American former Obama advisor Valerie Jarrett comes from planet of the apes.
> ...




I think the correct derogatory label would have been "Sand Negro", or something like that.


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (May 29, 2018)

Geaux4it said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


I usually ignore you..but I had to laugh at this--you do know MLK was a Christian minister, right? You do know that Communists ardently believe that there is no God.."opiate of the masses" and all that?

A Christian Communist is an impossible ideological combination.

Thanks for the humor!


----------



## DrLove (May 29, 2018)

Flash said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> > So the deplorable fucked up big time and is gone now. No matter to her, but I'm sure the others on that cast except maybe John Goodman and Sarah Gilbert needed the paycheck.
> ...



Tell 'em to scoot closer together in the basket to make room for you


----------



## TNHarley (May 29, 2018)




----------



## August West (May 29, 2018)

KJohnson said:


> norwegen said:
> 
> 
> > When someone makes a remark involving apes, why do snowflakes always associate it with black people?
> ...


What can be more amusing than listening to a life long dyed-in-wool racist blaming Obama for his or her racism.


----------



## Kosh (May 29, 2018)

Being Muslim is being part of a religion and not a race.

And Valerie Jarret is white!


----------



## Luddly Neddite (May 29, 2018)

tigerred59 said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> > Rocko said:
> ...




I used to be a fan as well. Mostly because of the abuse she says she suffered. Being abused is no excuse to spread hate and lies though. 

Like, lying about George Soros. No excuse for that. 

No reason to suddenly spew racist hate. 

BUT, she does have the right to be racist and stupid, just as ABC has the right to NOT support and defend it. 

The open market works.


----------



## Geaux4it (May 29, 2018)

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



And the Trump campaign worker was a spy

See what I did there?

-Geaux


----------



## Aba Incieni (May 29, 2018)

August West said:


> KJohnson said:
> 
> 
> > norwegen said:
> ...


Watching SJW's twist themselves into knots over a lame joke.


----------



## TNHarley (May 29, 2018)

Is that woman even black? I feel like she is just pulling a rachel dolezol


----------



## Luddly Neddite (May 29, 2018)

Geaux4it said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Geaux4it said:
> ...




Gosh, if only you could get access to a search engine.....

Guess you'll just have to remain ignorant. 


.


----------



## Kosh (May 29, 2018)

Once again the far left believes that someone that is Muslim is being part of a race, not a religion.


----------



## Circe (May 29, 2018)

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> ABC made a money decision..not a political one. Had they not cancelled..the loss of revenue from sponsor pull out and bad press...was unacceptable. You think this is about Left vs Right..since that colors most of your perceptions, but it was not.



Good point. I think you are right --- I read that this was one of ABC's best-watched shows, BUT --- the Twitter mob had already formed, calling for boycotts of all ABC programs and ABC sponsors.

Sometimes I start to wonder, is this country already IN a civil war, but it's ......digital?

Naaaaaaaah, can't call it a civil war unless there are thousands of deaths. Both intra and inter-state warfare is currently cyber, though. A new situation.


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (May 29, 2018)

Geaux4it said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> > Geaux4it said:
> ...


Lied?


----------



## Death Angel (May 29, 2018)

DrLove said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > BlindBoo said:
> ...


You loved her when she was a leftist (hint: she still is)


----------



## Gracie (May 29, 2018)

Just how many threads are going to be about this bullshit?


----------



## JoeB131 (May 29, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Roseanne made comments the likes of what we see here at USMB, She promptly lost her job. This goes to show that what you guys believe is abnormal and is unacceptable racism. You don't represent all whites and when we talk about you guys being racists we are not talking about all whites.



it's why most of them feel really brave hiding behind screen names.


----------



## August West (May 29, 2018)

Flash said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> > So the deplorable fucked up big time and is gone now. No matter to her, but I'm sure the others on that cast except maybe John Goodman and Sarah Gilbert needed the paycheck.
> ...


Unlike orange Jesus, none of Obama`s "villains" were arrested or had to plead guilty. Even Stevie Wonder could see the difference. BTW, is crooked Hillary locked up yet?


----------



## Circe (May 29, 2018)

shockedcanadian said:


> She's unhinged to be honest and though I hate to be a conspiracy guy, I know a little too much to not at least think it:
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if *during her visit to Canada recently *someone (or an agency) egged her on to be outrageous.  Canada and Americas enemies will do anything to undermine Trumps presidency




I like your post, thoughtful. I still think she got drunk and did it, but yeah, it occurred to me that if ABC DIDN'T close out Roseanne's program, they would have been encouraging a level of rhetoric that could lead to civil war, and you know America's enemies are all panting for that.


----------



## Circe (May 29, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> Watch millions of people boycott ABC for a week.




No one will boycott ABC or its sponsors now: that was the point of taking the loss of cancelling, and fast.


----------



## bodecea (May 29, 2018)

Geaux4it said:


> The liberals controlled by Soros have lost their minds. Rosanne was spot on. Freedom of speech is being tossed
> 
> Newspeak
> 
> -Geaux


Dog whistle>>>  (((((((Soros)))))))


----------



## Winston (May 29, 2018)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Too funny
> ...



Freedom of speech does not mean freedom of CONSEQUENCES.


----------



## IsaacNewton (May 29, 2018)

Harry Dresden said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...



Come now, you can't equate anything online to organized talk radio or on air television. 

There is no equivalent echo chamber on the left.


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (May 29, 2018)

Circe said:


> shockedcanadian said:
> 
> 
> > She's unhinged to be honest and though I hate to be a conspiracy guy, I know a little too much to not at least think it:
> ...


I'd not worry overmuch about a civil war..well fed people don't revolt....revolutions are born of hunger and despair..not some amorphous clash of ideas. I think to most people...this is just another video game. A few are invested to an unhealthy point...but for most--they are not going to get off the couch and risk their lives over Roseanne!


----------



## aaronleland (May 29, 2018)

Circe said:


> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> > Why do people think politics was involved? They were selling her character as a Trump supporter before the first episode aired. If they cancelled it it's because it wasn't making money.
> ...



Being the most popular show on ABC is like being the smartest guy in the Special Olympics.


----------



## Winston (May 29, 2018)

airplanemechanic said:


> Too funny.
> 
> You have a right to free speech as long as its about how long Obama's dick is.
> 
> Talk bad about ANY of the lefts poster children and your ass gets canned.


 
Freedom of speech does not mean freedom from consequences.  Guess I might as well copy and start pasting that reality as I go through this thread.  Idiots.


----------



## kiwiman127 (May 29, 2018)

mudwhistle said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Wow.
> ...



Well, I’m not surprised by Mudwhistle’s racist post. Once a easy manipulated loser, always a easily manipulated loser.

On the other hand, I disagree with the cancellation. The comment was not made on the show.Freedom of speech? Yes.


----------



## JoeMoma (May 29, 2018)

August West said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > IsaacNewton said:
> ...


Unlike Trump, Obama's DOJs 1st job was to protect Obama.  Neither Holder nor Lynch would let any investigation get anywhere close to Obama.  Examples, Fast and Furious (for which Holder was held in contempt of congress) and the IRS Scandal are just two examples.  Also, the MSM was in Obama's back pocket.


----------



## Geaux4it (May 29, 2018)

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> > EvilEyeFleegle said:
> ...



You do realize Rev Jerimiah Wright is a marxist right? 

-Geaux


----------



## rightwinger (May 29, 2018)

Geaux4it said:


> The liberals controlled by Soros have lost their minds. Rosanne was spot on. Freedom of speech is being tossed
> 
> Newspeak
> 
> -Geaux


Freedom of speech got her fired


----------



## Circe (May 29, 2018)

IsaacNewton said:


> Come now, you can't equate anything online to organized talk radio or on air television.
> 
> There is no equivalent echo chamber on the left.



Migod, how can you say that? There are all the many leftwing media outlets --- MSNBC, CNN --- The Washington Post, LA Times, NY Times, etc., etc.  All vicious far left echo chambers.


----------



## Camp (May 29, 2018)

I will not watch ABC unless it is a children's program or sports. Maybe once in a while my local ABC channel for news and weather. So, unless they are showing children's programs, sports, news and weather, I am boycotting them.


----------



## Winston (May 29, 2018)

mudwhistle said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Wow.
> ...


racist prick


----------



## Lakhota (May 29, 2018)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Wow.
> 
> Roseanne Cancelled: ABC Scraps Season 11 Following Roseanne Barr's Racist Twitter Tirade



What kind of evil mind would even think such racist things - much less say them in public.  She is a textbook example of a Trump supporter.  Such evil must be defeated.

Barr faced intense backlash Tuesday after firing off a series of offensive tweets targeting Jarrett, billionaire George Soros and Chelsea Clinton.

*“Muslim brotherhood & planet of the apes had a baby=vj,”* Barr tweeted, referring to Jarrett, who is black and was born in Iran to American parents. She also linked Clinton to Soros, whom she claimed was a Nazi collaborator ― a conspiracy theory that has been thoroughly debunked.

*'Roseanne' Canceled By ABC Following Backlash Over Star’s Racist Tweets*


----------



## Geaux4it (May 29, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> > The liberals controlled by Soros have lost their minds. Rosanne was spot on. Freedom of speech is being tossed
> ...



Most unfortunate. So you support the hammer coming down on the NFL I see

-Geaux


----------



## Mac1958 (May 29, 2018)

Winston said:


> Freedom of speech does not mean freedom of CONSEQUENCES.


Intimidating and threatening people with "consequences" is a perversion of the liberal ideal of freedom of speech.

Using your freedom of speech to shut down the freedom of speech of others is a perversion of the liberal ideal of freedom of speech.

Illiberal authoritarians on both ends of the spectrum lie when they claim they're truly for freedom of speech.
.


----------



## bodecea (May 29, 2018)

Geaux4it said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, and why do blacks automatically assume its the black race when someone mentions monkeys?
> ...


trumpanzees get their warm fuzzies by throwing stuff like this onto internet forums....anonymously, of course.


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (May 29, 2018)

Camp said:


> I will not watch ABC unless it is a children's program or sports. Maybe once in a while my local ABC channel for news and weather. So, unless they are showing children's programs, sports, news and weather, I am boycotting them.


LOL! Way to take a stand....however will you endure the hardship??


----------



## HappyJoy (May 29, 2018)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Where's the left's demands that Roseanne has a first amendment right to say what she wants ?



Not a first amendment issue.



> It's freedom of speech when it's NFL players kneeling, but it's suddenly not free speech when it's something they don't agree with.



Also not a first amendment issue, well unless you consider the fact that the executive branch badgered the NFL through speeches and on twitter. That probably isn't enough though.

I guess you're just going to have to eat your strawman.


----------



## Winston (May 29, 2018)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Where's the left's demands that Roseanne has a first amendment right to say what she wants ?
> 
> It's freedom of speech when it's NFL players kneeling, but it's suddenly not free speech when it's something they don't agree with.


 
Freedom of speech is not freedom from consequences.


----------



## IsaacNewton (May 29, 2018)

Again, conservatives out themselves and their racism. 

"Colin Kapernick can't take a knee to protest because his employer says so, sorry an employer trumps your 1st amendment rights."
"Roseanne shouldn't be cancelled because it's trampling her first amendment rights, her employer is a lib bastard."

Pick one cons. Your schizophrenia is showing.


----------



## Pogo (May 29, 2018)

Gracie said:


> Just how many threads are going to be about this bullshit?



First one I've seen.

And without a link I'm not even sure what it's talking about.

EDIT -- whoops, hang on, I see some others, but they're just now going up.


----------



## Frankeneinstein (May 29, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> it's why most of them feel really brave hiding behind screen names.


pretending this matters to you is what makes you feel brave.


----------



## bodecea (May 29, 2018)

Geaux4it said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Geaux4it said:
> ...


What I see is you equating protesting police abuse with calling a black person an ape.    That's what I see.


----------



## Circe (May 29, 2018)

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> I'd not worry overmuch about a civil war..well fed people don't revolt....revolutions are born of hunger and despair..not some amorphous clash of ideas. I think to most people...this is just another video game. A few are invested to an unhealthy point...but for most--they are not going to get off the couch and risk their lives over Roseanne!



I read a lot of history about civil war and revolution (coups d'etat, military takeovers, etc. -- there are a lot of variations. Civil wars are the worst.). I agree, until there is hunger, and there isn't, no revolution. That doesn't rule out the putsches and the military takeover possibilities. No, nothing will start over Roseanne, but it's another nail in the coffin ---- we cannot get along, we are not united as a nation has to be and sooner or later, will probably split up, I think. The good guys will take flyover country, and the left can take the big coastal cities with all the poor people. Good luck feeding them.


----------



## BULLDOG (May 29, 2018)

RWNJs were thrilled to have Roseann on tv to express their beliefs. Well----- that's exactly what she did. HaHaHaHaHaHaHaHa


----------



## Winston (May 29, 2018)

CrusaderFrank said:


> ABC Management voting on the Roseanne cancellation.  All in favor, raise your right hand


 
Oh, you mean like requiring people to stand at attention for the national anthem.  Here, maybe you like this picture better.


----------



## Flash (May 29, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Roseanne made comments the likes of what we see here at USMB, She promptly lost her job. This goes to show that what you guys believe is abnormal and is unacceptable racism. You don't represent all whites and when we talk about you guys being racists we are not talking about all whites.




She was correct in what she said.  Valarie Jarrett is a piece of shit that was one of the villains of the Obama administration and deserves ridicule.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (May 29, 2018)

Democrats need to make a bigger issue of their victory.   It will be sure to get them even more votes.


----------



## Camp (May 29, 2018)

Winston said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Where's the left's demands that Roseanne has a first amendment right to say what she wants ?
> ...


Freedom isn't Free.


----------



## Pogo (May 29, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> It was tanking anyways.  Being an asshole gets you a lot of support from Trump's base... but.... that isn't very many people.




Isn't this the same person as ----


----------



## Geaux4it (May 29, 2018)

bodecea said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



I'm equating freedom of speech that RW said got her fired

-Geaux


----------



## tigerred59 (May 29, 2018)

This is incredibly sad and difficult for all of us, as we’ve created a show that we believe in, are proud of, and that audiences love— one that is separate and apart from the opinions and words of one cast member.

10:21 AM - 29 May 2018

*gilbert needs a check fox news*


----------



## EvilCat Breath (May 29, 2018)

Geaux4it said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> > Geaux4it said:
> ...


So is Roseanne.


----------



## sealybobo (May 29, 2018)

Tipsycatlover said:


> This is hilarious.   I've never liked Roseanne.  I've never seen her show.  I have seen interviews with her where she said she was a socialist leaning towards communist.
> 
> Now she stepped on a black toe.  Whoo that's it.  No mention of her free speech like there is of the football players free speech.  Of course ABC had the right to cancel the show.  The NFL has the right to fire their own great apes on the football field.
> 
> With apologies to Richard Harris.


Rosanne has to be the most stupid god damn person on the planet.  Actually, I take that back because she's rich. She should be voting Republican.  But what about you?  Why do you vote Republican?

Just look at her stupid reasoning for voting for Trump

Q: What's your take on Hillary? What do you think is wrong with her?

A: Well, she hangs out with [President] Bush. Do you need more than that? She's friends with everybody that gives her any goddamned money. The fact is, you don't get to be the nominee without taking a lot of dirty money. You might be the best f—in' person on earth, but if you're hanging out with criminals who do bad things, that matters a lot. 





*Trump investigation: 5 guilty pleas, 17 indictments and more*


----------



## Ted Frazier (May 29, 2018)

norwegen said:


> When someone makes a remark involving apes, why do snowflakes always associate it with black people?


Because racists traditionally have compared black people to apes. That was easy.


----------



## edthecynic (May 29, 2018)

Luddly Neddite said:


> No reason to suddenly spew racist hate.


Her ratings were tanking steadily each week down to 10 million from her start at 18 million, so she needed to try to get her Donnie Dirt Bag racist audience back.


----------



## mascale (May 29, 2018)

Last Thursday, an apparent, "Hippie McGovernite" White House, per a Speaker Gingrich, (also gone), concept:  Canceled the North Korean summit and got all weepy-teary about it in a letter to the killer, leader of North Korea.  Now the U. S. Secretary of State has invited another North Korean killer to City of New York--maybe to meet-and-greet some Long Island gang members.

Do you see the flowers being extended(?)!   They actually belong in the barrels of the rifles, as NRA would call them(?).

ABC cancelled its new series over a social media tweet.  Roseanne keeping her hands to herself(?) is already known content in the past.  Not all Television execs are into the new "Peace Movement," at all(?)!  The 2016 popular vote did not win.  Many of those had been Obama voters.  Others went over to the fringes.  The ratings-savvy White House went for the disaffected vote.  Only USC poll showed the renewed energy of the Trump likely voters after Comey's pre-election dismal intrusion of FBI into the election.

A strange litany of outright support for anti-Semitism, support for racist acrimony, pedophilia(?), religious intolerance, immigration intolerance, and medieval-wall-building intolerance was set loose.   ABC probably felt obligated to do this, in support of the popular vote. 

'Roseanne' canceled after star's tweet about former Obama aide

So then recap what the Electoral College vote appears to have been about.

Now the Flower-Children are extending tulips to mass murderers, getting a world-stage for anti-American goaders, (Vladimir Putin, already, supporting North Korea). 

There is no moral high ground on which to rely:  Unlike the usually regarded Flower Children.

"Crow, James Crow:  Shaken, Not Stirred!"
(Barack Obama is probably turning over in his grave(?). . . (?). . .If not trying out new laundry and bleaching products, really fast(?)!)


----------



## EvilCat Breath (May 29, 2018)

Kosh said:


> Being Muslim is being part of a religion and not a race.
> 
> And Valerie Jarret is white!


Say what?  When did that happen?


----------



## TNHarley (May 29, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Roseanne made comments the likes of what we see here at USMB, She promptly lost her job. This goes to show that what you guys believe is abnormal and is unacceptable racism. You don't represent all whites and when we talk about you guys being racists we are not talking about all whites.


What was racist about it?
Sorry for my pic earlier. I had to google since you didnt post a link


----------



## Ted Frazier (May 29, 2018)

BlindBoo said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > She threw a muslim in there somewhere, too. It was a multi-faceted joke. Many can jump for joy at this grand opportunity to be offended for others.
> ...


Why did she apologize? USMB nicknames told me that "apes" doesn't refer to black people!


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (May 29, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Roseanne made comments the likes of what we see here at USMB, She promptly lost her job. This goes to show that what you guys believe is abnormal and is unacceptable racism. You don't represent all whites and when we talk about you guys being racists we are not talking about all whites.



There are people who honor freedom of speech, and those who do not.

Never work for a Leftist conpany if you engage in free speech in opposition to their beliefs.

I never watched the show in either incarnation, so I can't give an opinion as to the worth of it.


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (May 29, 2018)

Circe said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> > I'd not worry overmuch about a civil war..well fed people don't revolt....revolutions are born of hunger and despair..not some amorphous clash of ideas. I think to most people...this is just another video game. A few are invested to an unhealthy point...but for most--they are not going to get off the couch and risk their lives over Roseanne!
> ...


In the unlikely event you are right..it will not be nearly as clean as all that....God is on the side with the largest battalions.....and who the good guys are..depends strictly on where you are standing. The extreme Right has this fantasy..that the military is on their side--perhaps if they were to look at the stats for non-white enlistment..they might be a bit sobered. Every day the demographic slips a bit more to the coastal view..and away from the Flyover one.  20 years..and the alt/right points will be moot. I think that is what is driving the sense of urgency the Right is feeling--with Trump in office...this may well be their high-water point.


----------



## BULLDOG (May 29, 2018)

Flash said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Roseanne made comments the likes of what we see here at USMB, She promptly lost her job. This goes to show that what you guys believe is abnormal and is unacceptable racism. You don't represent all whites and when we talk about you guys being racists we are not talking about all whites.
> ...



That's exactly the kind of crazy shit that got Roseann fired. I guess the network just doesn't care about the crazies as much as you want them to. You're still crazy, and the world knows it.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (May 29, 2018)

Geaux4it said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> > Geaux4it said:
> ...



Yeah.

You lied.

So?


----------



## SassyIrishLass (May 29, 2018)

Ted Frazier said:


> norwegen said:
> 
> 
> > When someone makes a remark involving apes, why do snowflakes always associate it with black people?
> ...



You've probably "conveniently" forgotten the left compared GWBush to a chimp. No?


----------



## BULLDOG (May 29, 2018)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> > Being Muslim is being part of a religion and not a race.
> ...



Even fox says she deserved it.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (May 29, 2018)

This is the best thing to happen to democrats.  Roseanne has a sizable fan base all of whom will be rushing to vote democrat from now on.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (May 29, 2018)

BULLDOG said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Don't be silly.  They ARE the crazies.


----------



## IM2 (May 29, 2018)

Kosh said:


> Being Muslim is being part of a religion and not a race.
> 
> And Valerie Jarret is white!



Valerie Jarret isn't white. And what she said about Muslims was rude also.

Roseanne got what she deserved.


----------



## WaitingFor2020 (May 29, 2018)

Nia88 said:


> About time! I knew Roseanne was going to eventually slip up.



She's a bipolar squealing pig.


----------



## Ted Frazier (May 29, 2018)

Cosmos said:


> Ted Frazier said:
> 
> 
> > In a now deleted to eat, the sitcom actress called African American former Obama advisor Valerie Jarrett comes from planet of the apes.
> ...


Even Roseanne had a problem with her statement as she apologized. Don't embarrass yourself


----------



## IM2 (May 29, 2018)

Tipsycatlover said:


> This is the best thing to happen to democrats.  Roseanne has a sizable fan base all of whom will be rushing to vote democrat from now on.



I doubt it.


----------



## Lewdog (May 29, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > This is hilarious.   I've never liked Roseanne.  I've never seen her show.  I have seen interviews with her where she said she was a socialist leaning towards communist.
> ...



James Woods is a close second.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (May 29, 2018)

edthecynic said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > No reason to suddenly spew racist hate.
> ...



You're right. 

The fat cheeto has a kkk rally scheduled somewhere down south so he'll rant and rave about it. 

The right wing cupcakes believe in free speech for RWNJs but not for those who employ them.


----------



## skews13 (May 29, 2018)

JoeMoma said:


> August West said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...



There were no investigations of the Obama administration. Only trumped up bullshit. Valerie Jarrett is a first class person. Which makes her better than 99% of the white trash that supports the orange ass clown.

Every piece of shit white trash out there, that thought for a second, the racist crap that Dotard, and any celebrity that endorses him was going to be able to successfully mainstream that crap, and America was just going to have to tolerate it as first amendment rights, was sadly fucking mistaken. 

You can sell that crap to white trash America on Fox News, AM talk radio, or moron online.com, but it will never be accepted on any main stream venue as anything other than the racist, low life, white trash entertainment it is.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (May 29, 2018)

BULLDOG said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > Kosh said:
> ...



So far only Shepard Smith, and being a Democrat he's abnormal from the git-go.


----------



## Ted Frazier (May 29, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Ted Frazier said:
> 
> 
> > norwegen said:
> ...


You mean everyone whose ideology is "left" compared Bush to a chimp?


----------



## sealybobo (May 29, 2018)

And you know what else makes Rosanne stupid?  Her not thinking Trump and his team will trade political favors for Trump hotels in China.  This Trump presidency is a 4 year cash grab for the Trumps.  Every policy will help them.


----------



## Gracie (May 29, 2018)

I never cared for her or the show. But I am damned tired of the double standards.


----------



## Winston (May 29, 2018)

Geaux4it said:


> The liberals controlled by Soros have lost their minds. Rosanne was spot on. Freedom of speech is being tossed
> 
> Newspeak
> 
> -Geaux



Freedom of speech does not mean freedom from consequences


----------



## SassyIrishLass (May 29, 2018)

Ted Frazier said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Ted Frazier said:
> ...



Woooosh another one over your dumbass noodle


----------



## rightwinger (May 29, 2018)

Hard to believe that in the 21st century, Trump supporters still make ape references when they refer to blacks


----------



## CrusaderFrank (May 29, 2018)

WaitingFor2020 said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> > Notice how ABC was quick to act when the person is not considered part of the far left religious order.
> ...





IsaacNewton said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > So much for democrat freedom of speech.  If only Michelle Wolf had said this about Melania Trump that would have been completely acceptable.
> ...



Fair enough.


----------



## WaitingFor2020 (May 29, 2018)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Where's the left's demands that Roseanne has a first amendment right to say what she wants ?
> 
> It's freedom of speech when it's NFL players kneeling, but it's suddenly not free speech when it's something they don't agree with.



 A silent protest against police brutality is worlds away from a bipolar big-mouthed racist bitch slurring another person by name in a public forum, you stupid fucking idiot.


----------



## Ted Frazier (May 29, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Ted Frazier said:
> 
> 
> > norwegen said:
> ...


And please tell me Have whites *traditionally *been compared to chimps?


----------



## IM2 (May 29, 2018)

As expected. The racists shoot out from under their rocks trying to justify what was sad, try pretending that democrats are the ones watching Roseanne and whining about the fact this tread was made.


----------



## Gracie (May 29, 2018)

westwall 
Can all these threads with ROSEANNE in it be merged? Its getting ridiculous.


----------



## Ted Frazier (May 29, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Ted Frazier said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


Wooosh. Whites have not traditionally been compared to chimps.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (May 29, 2018)

Ted Frazier said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Ted Frazier said:
> ...



I just gave you an example but of course you're too fucking stupid to grasp it


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (May 29, 2018)

LOL! This may be the hottest thread the media forum has ever had..way to go mods!


----------



## WaitingFor2020 (May 29, 2018)

WEATHER53 said:


> Free speech isn’t free when relating to blacks. Condemn the white race as a bunch of unfair money grabbers and oppressors all you want. Worship rap crap which advocates violence against women, police and whites but no no no no no no no no don’t ever poke fun or make Any disparaging statement about a black or blacks
> Time to stop catering to this one way street of Uber sensitivity



ABC and Twitter are not federal government properties.  Go back to elementary school, dumbass.


----------



## Lewdog (May 29, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Hard to believe that in the 21st century, Trump supporters still make ape references when they refer to blacks




It's because it is so original.


----------



## IM2 (May 29, 2018)

Gracie said:


> I never cared for her or the show. But I am damned tired of the double standards.



What double standards?


----------



## rightwinger (May 29, 2018)

norwegen said:


> When someone makes a remark involving apes, why do snowflakes always associate it with black people?


Who could imagine why?


----------



## SassyIrishLass (May 29, 2018)

Ted Frazier said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Ted Frazier said:
> ...



Is Bush white you moron?

You're a total waste of time


----------



## aaronleland (May 29, 2018)

It sounds like she was probably drunk tweeting. If I had a dime for every drunken USMB post I wish I could take back... I'd have at least 30 cents.


----------



## WaitingFor2020 (May 29, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Where's the left's demands that Roseanne has a first amendment right to say what she wants ?
> ...



No, he's an idiot and a bigoted one at that.


----------



## Ted Frazier (May 29, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Ted Frazier said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


Wooosh. You're so dumb that you think "one example" makes a tradition.
Woosh!


----------



## WEATHER53 (May 29, 2018)

Winston said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Where's the left's demands that Roseanne has a first amendment right to say what she wants ?
> ...


Not really
Repercussions which are designed  to stifle speech range from illegal to ill advised


----------



## Circe (May 29, 2018)

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> In the unlikely event you are right..it will not be nearly as clean as all that....God is on the side with the largest battalions.....and who the good guys are..depends strictly on where you are standing. The extreme Right has this fantasy..that the military is on their side--perhaps if they were to look at the stats for non-white enlistment..they might be a bit sobered. Every day the demographic slips a bit more to the coastal view..and away from the Flyover one.  20 years..and the alt/right points will be moot. I think that is what is driving the sense of urgency the Right is feeling--with Trump in office...this may well be their high-water point.



Oh, the military is definitely on our side. That's all right. 
Also, we have all the resources --- natural and farmed. Can't get much food or oil out of Los Angeles. This Roseanne flap is a symptom of how desperately the elite are working to try to forestall the split --- they cancelled a best-selling show, instantly. And I think they were right, not just monetarily because of the boycotts starting, but because it's dangerous.

Twitter and Facebook are the biggest cause of war going on in this world. All radical improvements in communications are --- like writing, like printing, like social media. Because it turns out that what people most want to communicate about, is how much they hate the other guy. Huge and long wars always start, like the Reformation from printing. All the Arab Spring type wars were just a start with Twitter and Facebook: now it's our turn.


----------



## BULLDOG (May 29, 2018)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...



Nope. One of the blond Barbies said that a while ago. I'm not sure which one. They are all blond and have big boobs and usually say stupid stuff. Pretty much interchangable.


----------



## rightwinger (May 29, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


For some reason.......it just won’t go away


----------



## Geaux4it (May 29, 2018)

I responded earlier to a comment that 'Freedom of Speech' got Rosanne fired. Agreed. The employer had the right to do so. Then why is what the NFL is requiring of its players any different? Kneelers have been described as practicing 'Freedom of Speech'. Like Rosanne's comments, people are also offended by kneeling during our National Anthem.

The NFL, like ABC, can fire someone who uses 'Freedom of Speech' in a form they disapprove of

Agree?

-Geaux


----------



## SassyIrishLass (May 29, 2018)

Ted Frazier said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Ted Frazier said:
> ...



Whoosh Jarret isn't black either you dumb downed dumbass


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (May 29, 2018)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...



UPDATE - it's 20 minutes later, and he's still going on about it.


----------



## rightwinger (May 29, 2018)

Ted Frazier said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Ted Frazier said:
> ...


It goes right over their head


----------



## CrusaderFrank (May 29, 2018)

Aah yup.

That's how it works


----------



## IsaacNewton (May 29, 2018)

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> Circe said:
> 
> 
> > EvilEyeFleegle said:
> ...



That is it, Republicans know the demographics are about to render them a second tier party for good. They have been in full panic mode for at least ten years, that is about when all the uber attempts to suppress minority voters and gerrymander all state districts so no one else could win and control state legislatures began. At first they were against Trump but he's just told them let me do THIS and I don't care what you do, do whatever you like. So they are silent as Trump ignores the Constitution and enriches his family's wealth by using the government's power and machinery. 

The writing is on the wall and Republicans know it. They cannot sustain a voting base with angry white 65 year olds, they are dying off quickly and they aren't being replaced by any numbers of young people.


----------



## Winston (May 29, 2018)

Mac1958 said:


> Winston said:
> 
> 
> > Freedom of speech does not mean freedom of CONSEQUENCES.
> ...



What a flippin dumbass.  I mean you Trumpbots have the intelligence of a gnat.  Tell me, who is silencing Rosanne's speech?  She can get on twitter right now and rant and rave all she wants.  But, she won't be drawing a paycheck from ABC.


----------



## sealybobo (May 29, 2018)

Lewdog said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...



He's making a lot of sense here:

Woods ended his fiery series of tweets with a photo of Trump standing in front of a campaign banner that says, "Promises made. Promises Kept." Woods commented: "You kneel down to this #DACA scam and this photo will haunt you right out of the White House..."








Senators to Trump: It’s do-or-die time on DACA

*GOP Rep Explains How DACA Recipients Would 'Earn' Citizenship With His Bill*

*The USA Act represents a real bipartisan compromise that will provide a permanent legislative solution for Dreamers. Broader than just DACA recipients, the USA Act applies to all Dreamers. With a legally-defined status, these individuals would be able to remain in America while working towards full citizenship. This means they could continue to work, pursue a degree, enlist in our military and otherwise fully plan their lives without the fear that their futures could be destroyed by an administrative decision.*


----------



## Ted Frazier (May 29, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Ted Frazier said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


traditionally, moron. traditionally.
traditionally. Don't be a moron.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (May 29, 2018)

BULLDOG said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...



Likely one of the Democrat blond Barbies.  There's an equitable number at FOX.


----------



## mudwhistle (May 29, 2018)

IsaacNewton said:


> So the deplorable fucked up big time and is gone now. No matter to her, but I'm sure the others on that cast except maybe John Goodman and Sarah Gilbert needed the paycheck.
> 
> What a colossal goatfuck Roseanne did to them.


I'm sure they'll survive.

Besides, SNL could use some new material.


----------



## Frankeneinstein (May 29, 2018)

everyone needs to take a good look at this thread [or any of the myriad of threads on this], it is not the minorities causing the problems, it is white liberals.
 They are the ones pushing white vs. minority/black, it is their only salvation and only hope of pushing their anti-american agenda...
...once they lose their "race" shield they are finished and they know it, so do not fall for it, take the white lefties to task, do not let them off the hook by letting them pretend they are just saving minorities, they couldn't care less...some even find it amusing they've gotten away with it for so long


----------



## BULLDOG (May 29, 2018)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...



The show before him. The blond bimbo there said she deserved it.


----------



## Ted Frazier (May 29, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Ted Frazier said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


Whoosh! Yes, she is. Both her parents are African Americans. wHOOOOOOOSH!
DUMBASS. Use Google.


----------



## Flash (May 29, 2018)

BULLDOG said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




Valarie Jarrett is a world class asshole Communist Muslim Iranian.  Piss on her.

That affirmative action nitwit Obama probably couldn't find Iran on a map.  It was Jarrett that engineered giving away the store to the Iranians and that filthy ass deal that was a disaster.


----------



## BULLDOG (May 29, 2018)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Kinetta said:
> ...



You know there isn't.


----------



## blackhawk (May 29, 2018)

Very stupid thing to say but she is not the first person to post something stupid on twitter nor will she be the last for some reason twitter really seems to bring out the stupid in people.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (May 29, 2018)

Ted Frazier said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Ted Frazier said:
> ...



Give it up Tedward...you are as stupid as a stump


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (May 29, 2018)

BULLDOG said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Kinetta said:
> ...



Honestly, I don't know what show precedes his.


----------



## Geaux4it (May 29, 2018)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Aah yup.
> 
> That's how it works



I agree. If they don't stay in the locker room and come out and kneel, they are justified in firing them

-Geaux


----------



## WEATHER53 (May 29, 2018)

WaitingFor2020 said:


> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> > Free speech isn’t free when relating to blacks. Condemn the white race as a bunch of unfair money grabbers and oppressors all you want. Worship rap crap which advocates violence against women, police and whites but no no no no no no no no don’t ever poke fun or make Any disparaging statement about a black or blacks
> ...


No response from you other than personal attack and cursing
Lib 101


----------



## Pogo (May 29, 2018)

aaronleland said:


> It sounds like she was probably drunk tweeting. If I had a dime for every drunken USMB post I wish I could take back... I'd have at least 30 cents.



30 cents??

"Poster -- you're no Tinydancer"


----------



## BULLDOG (May 29, 2018)

Flash said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...



Tell me all about it. You'll feel better after you get it all out and have a good cry.


----------



## Ted Frazier (May 29, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Ted Frazier said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


Did I embarrass you when I proved that Valerie Jarrett was black, My whooshified friend?


----------



## rightwinger (May 29, 2018)

Poor Roseanne 

People just don’t appreciate those “Black people look like apes” jokes anymore


----------



## Winston (May 29, 2018)

WEATHER53 said:


> Winston said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...



Good god almighty, why don't one of you flippin morons explain to me how Rosanne's freedom of speech was stifled.  She is no more entitled to her role in a damn sitcom than you are entitled to a golden toilet.  She can still rant and rave on Twitter, even though she says she has left it, VOLUNTARILY.  And even if Twitter kicked her off, she could take a megaphone and go to one of those damn Republican "free speech zones" and rant to her heart's content.  You guys need to seriously pull your heads out of your collective asses.


----------



## sealybobo (May 29, 2018)

Mac1958 said:


> Winston said:
> 
> 
> > Freedom of speech does not mean freedom of CONSEQUENCES.
> ...



Both sides do it all the time.  Remember the White House wanted the public to be outraged at what Michelle Wolf said.  We weren't so she ended up getting a lot of positive publicity from people she wants to be her fans.  She wasn't worried about what conservatives say.  They don't go to comedy clubs and they aren't going to boycott her out of a career.

But ABC doesn't want bad press.  Next thing you know people like me are watching Jimmy Fallon on NBC or Stephen Colbert on the Late Show instead of Jimmy Kimmel just to punish ABC for hiring Rosanne.  

This is free market capitalism.  This is how libertarians tell us we should decide things.  Let the market decide.  Let the buyers decide.  We weren't going to buy what Rosanne was selling so ABC fired her.  Mission accomplished.


----------



## Mac1958 (May 29, 2018)

Winston said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Winston said:
> ...


Wow, right to the nasty personal insults.  That's always a very good sign.

And I voted for Hillary. I'm just an honest advocate for freedom of expression, across the board.  Not just words I like.

Thank you for exposing what you are so clearly.  Now, please try to calm down.
.


----------



## mudwhistle (May 29, 2018)

skews13 said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> > Was there ever any doubt that Roseanne is white trash?
> ...


So are Bill & Hillary.
White Trash making millions. 

I hope they start selling Roseanne Tshirts, cuz I'm buying a dozen of them.


----------



## BULLDOG (May 29, 2018)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Kinetta said:
> ...



Me too. I was just flipping through.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (May 29, 2018)

Ted Frazier said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Ted Frazier said:
> ...




My bad...explains the chimp comment then.


----------



## Flash (May 29, 2018)

IM2 said:


> As expected. The racists shoot out from under their rocks trying to justify what was sad, try pretending that democrats are the ones watching Roseanne and whining about the fact this tread was made.




Racists?  You mean like the Moon Bats that tried to justify that racist asshole Obama attending a church for 20 years that preached hate against Whites and Jews?  

Or do you mean other racists?


----------



## Frankeneinstein (May 29, 2018)

BULLDOG said:


> The show before him. The blond bimbo there said she deserved it.


so busy rooting out racism ya forgot to pretend you weren't a misogynist? lol


----------



## CrusaderFrank (May 29, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Poor Roseanne
> 
> People just don’t appreciate those “Black people look like apes” jokes anymore



You mean "Super predators" look like apes?


----------



## mudwhistle (May 29, 2018)

Ted Frazier said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Ted Frazier said:
> ...


She's not black. 

This is black:


----------



## Ted Frazier (May 29, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Ted Frazier said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


Uh oh, Sassy jus got whooshed by Fox News. You know you're a dumb right-winger when even Fox whooshes you:


> The news comes after Barr went into emergency damage-control mode following a politically charged tweet she sent linking Chelsea Clinton to liberal donor George Soros and a racially charged tweet saying Jarrett, *who is African-American *and born in Iran, is like the "muslim brotherhood & planet of the apes had a baby."


ABC cancels 'Roseanne' after Barr's racist tweet

I've seen dumb wingnuts in this thread. But you take the Nobel.


----------



## Mac1958 (May 29, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Winston said:
> ...


I want to know who the crazies are.  I want to know what they are thinking.  And most importantly, I want to know who agrees with them.

I believe in freedom of expression, with the fewest amount of exceptions possible.  I'm not afraid of words.

We've become a bunch of hypersensitive, narcissistic neurotics.
.


----------



## sealybobo (May 29, 2018)

IsaacNewton said:


> Again, conservatives out themselves and their racism.
> 
> "Colin Kapernick can't take a knee to protest because his employer says so, sorry an employer trumps your 1st amendment rights."
> "Roseanne shouldn't be cancelled because it's trampling her first amendment rights, her employer is a lib bastard."
> ...


Holy crap never thought of that.  They want the NFL to fire any athlete that embarrasses them and they argue that you lose your 1st amendment rights when you go into the work place, but then they are here defending Rosanne after she embarrasses ABC on twitter.

I won't go on twitter or facebook and say stupid things because I don't want my bosses to fire me.  Why is Rosanne any different?


----------



## SassyIrishLass (May 29, 2018)

Ted Frazier said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Ted Frazier said:
> ...



You're not capable Tedward...you are simply another leftist scum to be dealt with. She does look like a chimp though....same cheeks


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (May 29, 2018)

BULLDOG said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...



Au contraire, although Jessica Tarlov - the real wacky one with the Russian-ish name - is not a blond.


----------



## mudwhistle (May 29, 2018)

Tipsycatlover said:


> So much for democrat freedom of speech.  If only Michelle Wolf had said this about Melania Trump that would have been completely acceptable.


Well, they did call Bush a Chimp.


----------



## Gracie (May 29, 2018)

There are now five threads about Roseanne. FIVE.


----------



## Lakhota (May 29, 2018)

It saddens me that I must share the planet with white racist trash like Roseanne Barr.  It also sadden me that we are currently governed by white racist trash like Trump.  Such evil must be defeated.

MSNBC picked an excellent night to air their special on RACISM at 9:00 pm EDT.  Valerie Jarrett with be one of their special guests.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (May 29, 2018)

Ted Frazier said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Ted Frazier said:
> ...



I don't even like Roseanne you loon. Nice try though


----------



## HappyJoy (May 29, 2018)

Mac1958 said:


> Winston said:
> 
> 
> > Freedom of speech does not mean freedom of CONSEQUENCES.
> ...



So if Stephen Colbert tweeted out that Trump is a pedophile from his own twitter account you'd have a problem with CBS firing him?


----------



## Ted Frazier (May 29, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Ted Frazier said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


Aww, did Fox News trigger you, retard?


> FOX NEWS (5/29/2018):
> The news comes after Barr went into emergency damage-control mode following a politically charged tweet she sent linking Chelsea Clinton to liberal donor George Soros and a racially charged tweet saying Jarrett, *who is African-American* and born in Iran, is like the "muslim brotherhood & planet of the apes had a baby."



ABC cancels 'Roseanne' after Barr's racist tweet


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 29, 2018)

Roseanne has the right to say what she wants, and her employers have the right to smack her for it.


----------



## BULLDOG (May 29, 2018)

Frankeneinstein said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > The show before him. The blond bimbo there said she deserved it.
> ...



If I called all women bimbos I would be a misoginist. If I call those fox Barbies bimbos, I'm using the right word to fit the situation.


----------



## sealybobo (May 29, 2018)

Mac1958 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



No most companies will fire an employee if he or she embarrasses them publicly.


----------



## Ted Frazier (May 29, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Ted Frazier said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


Not the point. The point is that Fox News whoooshed your dumb ass.


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (May 29, 2018)

Circe said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> > In the unlikely event you are right..it will not be nearly as clean as all that....God is on the side with the largest battalions.....and who the good guys are..depends strictly on where you are standing. The extreme Right has this fantasy..that the military is on their side--perhaps if they were to look at the stats for non-white enlistment..they might be a bit sobered. Every day the demographic slips a bit more to the coastal view..and away from the Flyover one.  20 years..and the alt/right points will be moot. I think that is what is driving the sense of urgency the Right is feeling--with Trump in office...this may well be their high-water point.
> ...


Uh..OK! I think your premise is flawed to the point of fantasy. But..time will tell. Your comparison with the Arab Spring is noted...and rejected. Those were oppressed populations with many unique issues that lent themselves to conflict. The US does not have those issues...the majority of the people are quite satisfied...with their lives. Your  first sentence reeks of dismissive fantasy--you have nothing but your feelings to back up that statement. As a Vet..I assure you that our military will follow lawful orders--and suppress insurrection ruthlessly. Run out into the streets of Omaha....Denver....Bismarck...Boise---and preach armed overthrow of the govt..

It wouldn't be pretty...but it would be quick!


----------



## Rustic (May 29, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Poor Roseanne
> 
> People just don’t appreciate those “Black people look like apes” jokes anymore


She’s your typical progresses, intolerant...


----------



## Winston (May 29, 2018)

Mac1958 said:


> Winston said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



See, you are a dumbass.  Where did I say freedom of speech should be curtailed?  Hell, you can spout off all the racist screeds all you like, just be prepared to suffer the CONSEQUENCES.


----------



## Leo123 (May 29, 2018)

kwc57 said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > Rocko said:
> ...



A Biden Problem: Foot in Mouth

Ya, and let's not forget 'Ol Joe Biden ............_*."I mean, you got the first mainstream African-American who is articulate and bright and clean and a nice-looking guy. I mean, that's a storybook, man."*_

Apparently, Ol' Joe thinks it's rare when a 'black guy'  is "clean and a nice looking guy."


----------



## Frankeneinstein (May 29, 2018)

BULLDOG said:


> Tell me all about it. You'll feel better after you get it all out and have a good cry.


something tells me you really did vote for hillary


----------



## rightwinger (May 29, 2018)

Lewdog said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Hard to believe that in the 21st century, Trump supporters still make ape references when they refer to blacks
> ...



Maybe Roseanne can find a nice Minstrel show and make watermelon jokes


----------



## Mac1958 (May 29, 2018)

HappyJoy said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Winston said:
> ...


I'd feel precisely the same way.

Since I'm not a partisan ideologue, I get to be honest and consistent.

You wouldn't understand.
.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (May 29, 2018)

Geaux4it said:


> I responded earlier to a comment that 'Freedom of Speech' got Rosanne fired. Agreed. The employer had the right to do so. Then why is what the NFL is requiring of its players any different? Kneelers have been described as practicing 'Freedom of Speech'. Like Rosanne's comments, people are also offended by kneeling during our National Anthem.
> 
> The NFL, like ABC, can fire someone who uses 'Freedom of Speech' in a form they disapprove of
> 
> ...



Oh, I fully agree they have every right to fire her.

But simple rudeness - which is sort of her trademark anyway - didn't used to be a felony.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (May 29, 2018)

Gracie said:


> I never cared for her or the show. But I am damned tired of the double standards.


Nonsense. 

False comparison fallacy.


----------



## BULLDOG (May 29, 2018)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Kinetta said:
> ...



I suppose there are a few exceptions, but their tits have to be exceptionally large.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (May 29, 2018)

Ted Frazier said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Ted Frazier said:
> ...



Want a cookie, Tedward?


----------



## Mac1958 (May 29, 2018)

Winston said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Winston said:
> ...


Another great example of my point, thank you.
.


----------



## mudwhistle (May 29, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> > Again, conservatives out themselves and their racism.
> ...


No you're right.

ABC has the right to screw themselves if they feel so compelled. 

Only a liberally biased entity would be so dumb as to get rid of the hottest show on television over a God Damned tweet.


----------



## Mac1958 (May 29, 2018)

Illiberal leftist authoritarians have ruined liberalism.


----------



## Mac1958 (May 29, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


And why would they be embarrassed publicly?  Because of pressure applied by, or threatened by, hypersensitive, narcissistic neurotics and the cultural environment they have created.
.


----------



## Pogo (May 29, 2018)

Mac1958 said:


> Illiberal leftist authoritarians have ruined liberalism.



Leftist authoritarians are by definition not "Liberals" are they.


----------



## francoHFW (May 29, 2018)

Also talked about Soros being a Nazi Etc... Even super dupes May figure out how many lies they believe....


----------



## mudwhistle (May 29, 2018)

This is yet another example of Republicans dividing the country because of their hatred for freedom of speech.


----------



## Marion Morrison (May 29, 2018)

Probably because it sucked.

If she got fired for posting something on Twitter, that's damn sad.


----------



## Mac1958 (May 29, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Illiberal leftist authoritarians have ruined liberalism.
> ...


Correct, although they sadly now control the Democratic Party and the Left in general.
.


----------



## Winston (May 29, 2018)

HappyJoy said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Winston said:
> ...



Not at all.


----------



## Frankeneinstein (May 29, 2018)

BULLDOG said:


> If I called all women bimbos I would be a misoginist. If I call those fox Barbies bimbos, I'm using the right word to fit the situation.


see what I mean about pretending?...I was using the left wing definition/label.


----------



## rightwinger (May 29, 2018)

ABC showed guts canning one of their biggest stars


----------



## Pogo (May 29, 2018)

Mac1958 said:


> And why would they be embarrassed publicly?  Because of pressure applied by, or threatened by, hypersensitive, narcissistic neurotics and the cultural environment they have created.
> .



It's hard to tell whether this post refers to this Roseanne person o to NFL players.

Same thing either way.


----------



## mudwhistle (May 29, 2018)

kiwiman127 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...


The only race at issue here is the Simian race.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (May 29, 2018)

BULLDOG said:


> RWNJs were thrilled to have Roseann on tv to express their beliefs. Well----- that's exactly what she did. HaHaHaHaHaHaHaHa




Yep. 
And then other's expressed their beliefs. 
oops. 

They're ignoring that her ratings were falling but even so, she has the right to spew stupid and ABC has the right to refuse to support it. 

The marketplace has spoken which is another thing the RWNJs believe should cater to them.


----------



## Geaux4it (May 29, 2018)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> > I responded earlier to a comment that 'Freedom of Speech' got Rosanne fired. Agreed. The employer had the right to do so. Then why is what the NFL is requiring of its players any different? Kneelers have been described as practicing 'Freedom of Speech'. Like Rosanne's comments, people are also offended by kneeling during our National Anthem.
> ...



Agree. An employer has the right to hire and fire. With all the outrage over Rosanne I hope the snowflakes will also see the same distaste for NFL players where their employer has spoken as well

-Geaux


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (May 29, 2018)

BULLDOG said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...



And then you have the MSNBC Rachel Maddow model.


----------



## Pogo (May 29, 2018)

Mac1958 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



Whatever--- if there's a "left" then "the left" probably _should _control it.

Got nothing to do with Liberals though.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (May 29, 2018)

A racist got her show cancelled. 

Too funny.

Another day in Trump's America.


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 29, 2018)

Mac1958 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


Uh. . . no they don't.  Your pretense of middle of the road "I am not regressive" is transparent.

The business had every right to cancel the show.

MSNBC would have the right to fire an employee who called Madcow a disgusting lesbian.

NFL has the right to tell players not to kneel.

Free speech like gun ownership is not an absolute right.


----------



## Marion Morrison (May 29, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...









Hmm, it's watermelon season.


----------



## Frankeneinstein (May 29, 2018)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Nonsense.
> 
> False comparison fallacy.


horse hockey [I think]

there was no comparison you silly goose, and even less false fallacy until you chimed in


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (May 29, 2018)

Faun said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Wow.
> ...


To upset conservatives, of course.

It's fun to hear ignorant rightwing nitwits whine about "free speech."


----------



## IsaacNewton (May 29, 2018)

Gracie said:


> There are now five threads about Roseanne. FIVE.




Gracie is the cat herder trying to coral all the Roseanne cats.


----------



## mudwhistle (May 29, 2018)

mudwhistle said:


> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


----------



## Pogo (May 29, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...



No it isn't. Don't you know anything about horticulture?

I gives you a hint.  It does not begin with the letter W.


----------



## BlindBoo (May 29, 2018)

I guess we'll have to wait and see what the players union has to say or what they do.  Anyone from the screen actors guild sticking up for old Rose?

Furthermore her's was not a protest much less a protest against police brutality.

But I don't think the show should have been cancelled and I don't think the NFL owner did themselves any favors by tiptoeing along the barbed wire fence.


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 29, 2018)

IsaacNewton said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > There are now five threads about Roseanne. FIVE.
> ...


----------



## BULLDOG (May 29, 2018)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Kinetta said:
> ...



Can't stay on subject, can you? I know your goto move is usually "but Hillary" or "but Obama", but sometimes you think "but Rachel Maddow" or "but Chris Matthews" might work. Here's a hint. Trying to use any of them is just a pathetic dodge


----------



## IsaacNewton (May 29, 2018)

Sooo, the talk is going to start soon, will Sarah Gilbert defend Raceanne?  Or is this show taped days before and I'm out of the loop.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (May 29, 2018)

WEATHER53 said:


> Free speech isn’t free when relating to blacks. Condemn the white race as a bunch of unfair money grabbers and oppressors all you want. Worship rap crap which advocates violence against women, police and whites but no no no no no no no no don’t ever poke fun or make Any disparaging statement about a black or blacks
> Time to stop catering to this one way street of Uber sensitivity


Idiotic whining from the right, as if on cue.


----------



## WEATHER53 (May 29, 2018)

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> LOL! This may be the hottest thread the media forum has ever had..way to go mods!


When I got kicked off of Stripersonline   it was over this hyper sensitive hiding of matters racial while always making Trump lambasting permanent front page news


----------



## Valerie (May 29, 2018)

was rosanne protesting something??


----------



## mudwhistle (May 29, 2018)

Winston said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...


----------



## Pogo (May 29, 2018)

IsaacNewton said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > There are now five threads about Roseanne. FIVE.
> ...



Seeing as how the site didn't bother to merge all the NFL threads last week, not merging its flip side seems fair too.

Actually maybe they should merge all the NFL threads AND all the Roseanne threads.  It's all about the same thing.  Pick-your-PC issue and take both sides.

What a world.


----------



## Frankeneinstein (May 29, 2018)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Yep.
> And then other's expressed their beliefs.
> oops.
> 
> ...


Dearest LuNe
We have read your thesis [tired rant] and have decided you will not be graduating [getting paroled/discharged] this June, we hope this will not deter you from future attempts at graduating [that do not require a shovel] and continue taking classes [medication] here at "silly folk farms".


----------



## Gracie (May 29, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Hard to believe that in the 21st century, Trump supporters still make ape references when they refer to blacks


How you know they are referring to blacks if your own mind isn't in the gutter?


----------



## sealybobo (May 29, 2018)

mudwhistle said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > IsaacNewton said:
> ...


Actually, I'll bet you her ratings dropped big time after the first show.

And we know conservative stations don't have this problem.  They will keep a Laura ingram or Bill O'Reilly on even after they say things that will cause outrage.  Do you know why?  Because the viewers of Fox News don't care who Laura or Bill are offending.  

But ABC has a lot of liberals and independents to worry about.

I have an idea.  Rosanne should air her show on Fox.  And right after her show should be Tim Allen's horrible show.  Then cap it off with Dennis Miller interviewing James Woods.  LOL.

The only one I won't punish is James Woods.  He's too damn good of an actor to boycott his movies.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (May 29, 2018)

BULLDOG said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...



YOU raised the issue of big-boobed bimbos.


----------



## Penelope (May 29, 2018)

Geaux4it said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Aah yup.
> ...



They never use to have to come out, as a matter of fact they didn't.   So lets see staying in the dugout or kneeling is bad as opening your mouth and crap comes out. LOL


----------



## Mac1958 (May 29, 2018)

Geaux4it said:


> I responded earlier to a comment that 'Freedom of Speech' got Rosanne fired. Agreed. The employer had the right to do so. Then why is what the NFL is requiring of its players any different? Kneelers have been described as practicing 'Freedom of Speech'. Like Rosanne's comments, people are also offended by kneeling during our National Anthem.
> The NFL, like ABC, can fire someone who uses 'Freedom of Speech' in a form they disapprove of
> Agree?


Yes.

And anyone who truly believes in freedom of expression would disagree with both actions.
.


----------



## deanrd (May 29, 2018)

mudwhistle said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > kiwiman127 said:
> ...








Funny you post a photoshopped picture.  That's all you have.

But Trump really did appear to show pleasure at grabbing Bill's nads.


----------



## Geaux4it (May 29, 2018)

BlindBoo said:


> I guess we'll have to wait and see what the players union has to say or what they do.  Anyone from the screen actors guild sticking up for old Rose?
> 
> Furthermore her's was not a protest much less a protest against police brutality.
> 
> But I don't think the show should have been cancelled and I don't think the NFL owner did themselves any favors by tiptoeing along the barbed wire fence.



Thanks. I think the NFL is offering an olive branch. Its up to the players to take it, or face the consequences for their actions. Just like Rosanne

-geaux


----------



## Gracie (May 29, 2018)

I watched the 1st show after it was renewed. Was not impressed. Then again, was not impressed with her first show either. Her voice drives me batshit.
I wonder what the others that now have no jobs think about it.


----------



## sealybobo (May 29, 2018)

Gracie said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Hard to believe that in the 21st century, Trump supporters still make ape references when they refer to blacks
> ...


If you are going to switch from overt to covert racism, at least be a little better at it.


----------



## JoeB131 (May 29, 2018)

Frankeneinstein said:


> pretending this matters to you is what makes you feel brave.



Still in search of that cogent thought, I see.  



Flash said:


> She was correct in what she said. Valarie Jarrett is a piece of shit that was one of the villains of the Obama administration and deserves ridicule.



Except that's not what she said.  Not that I think this unfunny comedian was capable of an articulate argument against Jarrett.



BULLDOG said:


> RWNJs were thrilled to have Roseann on tv to express their beliefs. Well----- that's exactly what she did. HaHaHaHaHaHaHaHa



Oh, snap.


----------



## francoHFW (May 29, 2018)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Kinetta said:
> ...


See, CNN and MSNBC has actual journalists who have been to college Etc LOL... Their gabfests rather than actual news stories are are pathetic but at least they aren't Fox propaganda whores and bimbos.


----------



## Geaux4it (May 29, 2018)

Penelope said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...



Yep, lets see. And when they are fired for executing their 'Freedom of Speech' by kneeling and speaking for those without a voice they say, I don't want to hear any whining 

-Geaux


----------



## WEATHER53 (May 29, 2018)

It’s not that most Americans are outraged over her observations .
It’s that liberals want to force Americans to be and ABC is a good vehicle for that
One way street freedom of speech is fully activated


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 29, 2018)

I enjoyed the cutting remarks on Roseanne.  They were pertinent and alive to the right, and the left is foolish to think they are not reflective of how scores of millions of American adults think.


----------



## Frankeneinstein (May 29, 2018)

BULLDOG said:


> I suppose there are a few exceptions, but their tits have to be exceptionally large.


I'm pretty sure that fits every ones definition of misogyny


----------



## HappyJoy (May 29, 2018)

Mac1958 said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



Really? If Colbert said Trump was a pedophile then I would find it perfectly understandable for CBS to no longer want to be associated with him. How does that make me a partisan ideologue?

It's kind of like a local business in a small town firing the guy who on his own time calls every woman who walks by his house a whore. In order for you to be consistent you would have to be against his firing. Or, maybe you don't understand.


----------



## deanrd (May 29, 2018)

Geaux4it said:


> I responded earlier to a comment that 'Freedom of Speech' got Rosanne fired. Agreed. The employer had the right to do so. Then why is what the NFL is requiring of its players any different? Kneelers have been described as practicing 'Freedom of Speech'. Like Rosanne's comments, people are also offended by kneeling during our National Anthem.
> 
> The NFL, like ABC, can fire someone who uses 'Freedom of Speech' in a form they disapprove of
> 
> ...









Clearly you think Obama is hawt.

Here, I got another picture for you to fantasize about.


----------



## toobfreak (May 29, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> It was tanking anyways.  Being an asshole gets you a lot of support from Trump's base... but.... that isn't very many people.




Except it was one of the most popular and successful shows in the TV line up.


----------



## Mac1958 (May 29, 2018)

HappyJoy said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


Yes, you're just too smart for me.
.


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 29, 2018)

And no one believes that the banana eaters of the Alt Right support freedom of speech other than their own.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (May 29, 2018)

I wasn't a watcher of this show, but if 8 Simple Rules For Dating My Teenage Daughter could go for two more seasons without John Ritter, why can't this show continue as well without its lead character? Why should the rest of the cast be out of a job because of her choice of words?

God bless you and the rest of the cast always!!!

Holly


----------



## Pogo (May 29, 2018)

Geaux4it said:


> I responded earlier to a comment that 'Freedom of Speech' got Rosanne fired. Agreed. The employer had the right to do so. Then why is what the NFL is requiring of its players any different? Kneelers have been described as practicing 'Freedom of Speech'. Like Rosanne's comments, people are also offended by kneeling during our National Anthem.
> 
> The NFL, like ABC, can fire someone who uses 'Freedom of Speech' in a form they disapprove of
> 
> ...


 
Actually the NFL relented on its prior insistence that players have to trot out like uniformed marionettes and will now allow them to stay in the locker room, so no.

TV entertainers usually have a "morality clause" meaning they can be terminated for actions that reflect badly on the employer.  In the case of the NFL the entity that took action embarrassing to the NFL was the NFL itself, for trotting out an irrelevant charade during what's supposed to be a football game.

Can they do that?  Sure, it's their game.  But let's not pretend something got started with the _reaction to it_.


----------



## Circe (May 29, 2018)

mudwhistle said:


> [
> 
> ABC has the right to screw themselves if they feel so compelled.
> 
> Only a liberally biased entity would be so dumb as to get rid of the hottest show on television over a God Damned tweet.



I'm not a liberal --- but I think it was over the top. Well over. Would you say that about anyone? In print, on Twitter? With your name attached?


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (May 29, 2018)

Gracie said:


> Not a fan of the show...but...when are they going to cancel The Last OG? He had a fit because his black girlfriend was kissing a white guy. What about every late night show, comedy show, tv programs that bash whites? Will they be cancelled too?
> 
> And..why punish the other actors by cancelling? They could have changed the name to The Connors, with her being deceased or something.


lol

Don't go into show business.


----------



## JoeB131 (May 29, 2018)

Geaux4it said:


> I responded earlier to a comment that 'Freedom of Speech' got Rosanne fired. Agreed. The employer had the right to do so. Then why is what the NFL is requiring of its players any different? Kneelers have been described as practicing 'Freedom of Speech'. Like Rosanne's comments, people are also offended by kneeling during our National Anthem.
> 
> The NFL, like ABC, can fire someone who uses 'Freedom of Speech' in a form they disapprove of



The NFL isn't going to fire their biggest stars if they take a knee.  

Rosanne, however, was just insulting and dumb.  She needed to get fired.


----------



## HappyJoy (May 29, 2018)

Mac1958 said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



There we go again, Mac. When confronted with your own ideas you can't defend them.


----------



## mudwhistle (May 29, 2018)

deanrd said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


----------



## Luddly Neddite (May 29, 2018)

Lewdog said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...




i'm surprised trump hasn't hired his nutter fans like Palin, Nugent, Kid Rock, Woods and now Barr. 

He's got a kkk rally in a day or two and I'll bet he gets the racist slime all ginned up over Barr. 

I remember when the RWs hated her for what she did to the national anthem but since she's not Black, that's all forgive now.  Hypocrites.


----------



## BULLDOG (May 29, 2018)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Kinetta said:
> ...


----------



## Pogo (May 29, 2018)

Geaux4it said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Aah yup.
> ...



Nope, they really wouldn't be, nor did they give themselves that option.  You see, a national anthem is not part of a football game -- therefore they would have no such justification.  What they're contracted for (not "hired") is to *play football.
*
That's kinda why they relented on the whole trotting-out-marionettes thing and let them stay in the locker room where they always were until a few years ago --- they can't justify it.


----------



## Geaux4it (May 29, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> > I responded earlier to a comment that 'Freedom of Speech' got Rosanne fired. Agreed. The employer had the right to do so. Then why is what the NFL is requiring of its players any different? Kneelers have been described as practicing 'Freedom of Speech'. Like Rosanne's comments, people are also offended by kneeling during our National Anthem.
> ...



We'll see. However, as the title of the thread states, the firing of Rosanne validates the crackdown on kneelers in the NFL and the subsequent firings that could arise. 

They can join the ranks of the Kaperkneeler

-Geaux


----------



## Frankeneinstein (May 29, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Still in search of that cogent thought, I see.


don't flatter yourself, if I could find a lefty with that ability there would be a chance that I would be the one looking lame.


----------



## BULLDOG (May 29, 2018)

Frankeneinstein said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > I suppose there are a few exceptions, but their tits have to be exceptionally large.
> ...



I'm not the one who wrote the job description for who they hire.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (May 29, 2018)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> > tigerred59 said:
> ...


Because conservatives resort to red herring fallacies when they've lost the argument.


----------



## katsteve2012 (May 29, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> > Being Muslim is being part of a religion and not a race.
> ...



Agreed. She was difficult to look at and listen to anyway.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (May 29, 2018)

francoHFW said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...



Yeah.  That's why they're so fucked up.  Journalism was once a principled art form.

I believe most on FOX have law degrees to balance out the "Degree in Journalism".


----------



## Marion Morrison (May 29, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Fuck you, you stupid fuck.

It is watermelon season. Strawberries, peppers, and squash are done. It's watermelon time.

I can go 2 miles down the road and there's 80 acres of watermelons. 

You should consider information other than whatever's in your colon next time.

When Is Watermelon in Season?


----------



## HappyJoy (May 29, 2018)

Circe said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



Oh, he'd say it, I doubt he'd put his name on it.


----------



## Mac1958 (May 29, 2018)

HappyJoy said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


I just don't bother with zealots online.  I may as well be trying to communicate with a Westboro Baptist Church member protesting at the funeral of a fallen soldier.  There is simply nothing there.

However, and this goes across the board and for any purpose, you're invited to claim victory if that makes you feel good.
.


----------



## Cosmos (May 29, 2018)

Ted Frazier said:


> Cosmos said:
> 
> 
> > Ted Frazier said:
> ...



She's worried about her TV ratings.  I'm not.  Democrats have lost their already stupid minds.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (May 29, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Hard to believe that in the 21st century, Trump supporters still make ape references when they refer to blacks


...not that hard to believe, actually.


----------



## Circe (May 29, 2018)

Mac1958 said:


> Winston said:
> 
> 
> > Freedom of speech does not mean freedom of CONSEQUENCES.
> ...



What do you think ABC should have done, then, Mac? I read today that boycotts of both ABC and ABC sponsors were already going viral on Twitter --- I can see that would be a problem. Serious question. What are the alternatives?


----------



## Luddly Neddite (May 29, 2018)

francoHFW said:


> Also talked about Soros being a Nazi Etc... Even super dupes May figure out how many lies they believe....




They shore do love them some Soros lies. 

Everyone knows they're lying but they just keep telling and retelling. 

They're the very definition of stupid.


----------



## francoHFW (May 29, 2018)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Kinetta said:
> ...


You believe an amazing amount of crap LOL. Hannity and Rush are totally bought off high school grad Coke head DJs. All of them are a disgrace who don't give a damn about facts and reality. Everything you know about Democrats is total BS.
.


----------



## sealybobo (May 29, 2018)

WEATHER53 said:


> It’s not that most Americans are outraged over her observations .
> It’s that liberals want to force Americans to be and ABC is a good vehicle for that
> One way street freedom of speech is fully activated


If George Stephanopolis said something about Melania and her HPV virus that Don gave her and then started talking about how Baron Trump seems autistic, it's possible ABC would fire him.  

The Trump family tried to ruin Kathy Griffin.  Did you forget that?  Just for posting a pic of her holding Trump's bloody head.  

Comedian gives press conference and reveals she’s received death threats following severed head photoshoot – but vows not to stop criticizing Trump

Death threats!  Your side is threatening Kathy with DEATH???  

Sorry we cancelled Rosanne but we never threatened death for her opinions.

“What’s happening to me has never happened,” Griffin said. “A sitting president of the United States and his grown children and the first lady are personally, I feel, trying to ruin my life forever.”

Trump’s oldest son, Donald Jr, called it “disgusting” and urged Griffin to be dropped by her employers.Griffin was fired from her role as co-host of CNN’s New Year’s Eve coverage this week.


----------



## WEATHER53 (May 29, 2018)

People opinions are not facts but it serves great fodder for the emotionally unhinged to react as if they are


----------



## CrusaderFrank (May 29, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> > I responded earlier to a comment that 'Freedom of Speech' got Rosanne fired. Agreed. The employer had the right to do so. Then why is what the NFL is requiring of its players any different? Kneelers have been described as practicing 'Freedom of Speech'. Like Rosanne's comments, people are also offended by kneeling during our National Anthem.
> ...



LOL Roseanne was far and away ABC's best show.


----------



## Pogo (May 29, 2018)

Geaux4it said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Geaux4it said:
> ...



OP is fixated on what he thinks is a "crackdown" because that's the convenient illusion.

Kind of like posting a Klan march in Wisconsin and calling it the "Democratic convention" from six months earlier and a thousand miles away.  Whatever feeds the self-delusion.


----------



## toobfreak (May 29, 2018)

Circe said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



It was a needless and pointless crass joke.  It was perhaps in bad taste, if only for the total lack of PC.  But it was just a joke.  The way the network and Sarah Gilbert react, called it "abhorrent" and "reprehensible," I say folks, you need to get a life.  They were just words.  Jarrett has long been associated with the Muslim Brotherhood, and the Planet of Apes thing, well, apparently in today's world, no one has a sense of humor, no one is excused bad taste, unless you are Steve Colbert or Kathy Griffin, and what is far scarier than Roseanne's off-color tasteless humor is the way the world pulls the rug out and runs in horror, from anything even perceived the slightest bit off-the-wall.  Bottom line is that the show was a huge success, and if no one else picks the show up (Fox?), this will cost ABC a lot of money.  Apparently in today's world, even apologies are no longer good enough and no one gets a second chance (unless you are Stephen Colbert and Kathy Griffin).


----------



## sealybobo (May 29, 2018)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Wow.
> 
> Roseanne Cancelled: ABC Scraps Season 11 Following Roseanne Barr's Racist Twitter Tirade



Remember Kathy Griffin took that picture with Trump's head?

Trump’s oldest son, Donald Jr, called it “disgusting” and urged Griffin to be dropped by her employers.Griffin was fired from her role as co-host of CNN’s New Year’s Eve coverage this week.


----------



## francoHFW (May 29, 2018)

Luddly Neddite said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Also talked about Soros being a Nazi Etc... Even super dupes May figure out how many lies they believe....
> ...


I'm not saying stupid, I'm saying ignorant and and totally brainwashed. It's amazing how much detail they know about totally imaginary scandals. It's brilliant garbage LOL


----------



## HappyJoy (May 29, 2018)

Mac1958 said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



But you obviously have the time as you chose to respond to me, it;s just that you lack any substance or ability to back up your point. It's usually around 2 or 3 posts in with you that you give up on your argument and declare some sort of win. You literally do this every time. 



> I may as well be trying to communicate with a Westboro Baptist Church member protesting at the funeral of a fallen soldier.  There is simply nothing there.



Not really. I am simply questioning the logic in your post and you have immediately shut down any sort of debate. You seem to be saying that an employer should not fire an employee for something they say/do on their own time regardless of how it reflects or impacts them. Have I correctly described your opinion? 



> However, and this goes across the board and for any purpose, you're invited to claim victory if that makes you feel good.
> .



I don't need to.


----------



## Crixus (May 29, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Roseanne made comments the likes of what we see here at USMB, She promptly lost her job. This goes to show that what you guys believe is abnormal and is unacceptable racism. You don't represent all whites and when we talk about you guys being racists we are not talking about all whites.




This isn’t new for Rosanne. Way back when her first show was on it was written that her fellow cast members were constantly annoyed at her public comments. Matter of fact, in those days Rosanne was considered a libturd and you dumb shits loved her for it. Meh. Who cares.


----------



## Frankeneinstein (May 29, 2018)

BULLDOG said:


> I'm not the one who wrote the job description for who they hire.


frustrating isn't it? being trapped in a snare of your own creation by the one the snare was intended for, it gets so bad that you hope statements like the above come across as so ridiculous that everyone focuses on it instead of the embarrassing faux pas that exposed the true you.


----------



## francoHFW (May 29, 2018)

francoHFW said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...


And corporate media are cowards and mealy-mouthed....


----------



## WEATHER53 (May 29, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> > It’s not that most Americans are outraged over her observations .
> ...


Holding up Trumps bloody head is nothing but what Roseanne said, not Did like Griffith, is world ending???
People of America. If this unbridled emotive reaction over speech is where America is headed then we will have been in fact fundamentally transformed


----------



## Mac1958 (May 29, 2018)

Circe said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Winston said:
> ...


In a vacuum, ABC did what it had to do.  Rosanne said some stupid shit and they had to fire her.

My point is one level before that, the environment we're in now - a company is far more likely to make a preemptive move because they know the shitstorm they're about to get from the narcissistic, hypersensitive neurotics who control our culture right now.  A business has no choice at this point. It's a business decision, not an altruistic statement.

My problem is not with the employer who has to do what they have to do.  It's with the illiberal authoritarians who have created and nurtured this environment.
.


----------



## norwegen (May 29, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> norwegen said:
> 
> 
> > When someone makes a remark involving apes, why do snowflakes always associate it with black people?
> ...


So, explain it to us.


rightwinger said:


> norwegen said:
> 
> 
> > When someone makes a remark involving apes, why do snowflakes always associate it with black people?
> ...


Explain it, won't you?

Rosanne compares the Obama era with a film series about human beings destroying their civilization, and the link and the OP say she connected apes to black people.  Leftard racists once again build a straw man and then can't figure out where the disconnect is when people call them on their racism and stupidity.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (May 29, 2018)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I never cared for her or the show. But I am damned tired of the double standards.
> ...




Pretty sure Gracie was referring to the RWNJs belief that while Barr has the right to spew hate, ABC does not have the right to support it. Or that NFL players have the right to their free speech as well. 

Free speech works both ways. Yeah. Pretty sure that's what she meant. 

,


----------



## BULLDOG (May 29, 2018)

Frankeneinstein said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not the one who wrote the job description for who they hire.
> ...



If you say so.


----------



## mudwhistle (May 29, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> > It’s not that most Americans are outraged over her observations .
> ...


Trump didn't ruin Kathy Griffin.
She did that allllllllllll by herself.


----------



## Pogo (May 29, 2018)

Circe said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Winston said:
> ...



I wouldn't take that too seriously.  Broadcast "boycotts" don't work.  They _can't._


----------



## Mac1958 (May 29, 2018)

HappyJoy said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


Okie dokie, thanks!
.


----------



## HappyJoy (May 29, 2018)

Mac1958 said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



You're welcome.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (May 29, 2018)

francoHFW said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...




They do as they're told. 

Putin tells duh donuld and duh donuld tells them. Or the NRA. 

I've hunted and have never found any reason for the RWNJs to hate him. He works to help people like them. but, they have been told to hate him and to spew a certain bunch of lies about him.

The really interesting this is that trump has shown his support for nazi/kkk/fascism and they love him for it.


----------



## TNHarley (May 29, 2018)

im still waiting on the racist part


----------



## Faun (May 29, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Wow.
> ...


What Griffin did was that of a disturbed mind and far worse than what Barr did.


----------



## Faun (May 29, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> im still waiting on the racist part


It was when she said she liked Trump. She offended many with that:


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (May 29, 2018)

Mac1958 said:


> Illiberal leftist authoritarians have ruined liberalism.


"Liberal leftist"

lol

Too funny. 

ABC is neither liberal nor leftist, and it's still not the government, so it has no authority. 

Rightwing ignorance and stupidity never fail to amuse.


----------



## toobfreak (May 29, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> LOL tools.
> 
> It was very popular. Someone with brains will pick it up.




I have all 8 new episodes on my DVR.  If it doesn't get picked up elsewhere, I guess I'll have to save them as classics.


----------



## Gracie (May 29, 2018)

Luddly Neddite said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


I don't give a shit what color someone's skin is. If it's wrong, it's wrong. Period. That goes for blacks denigrating whites on their shows, whites doing the same to blacks, etc etc.


----------



## Gracie (May 29, 2018)

Luddly Neddite said:


> The really interesting this is that trump has shown his support for nazi/kkk/fascism and they love him for it.


Where did he support it?


----------



## toobfreak (May 29, 2018)

Faun said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > im still waiting on the racist part
> ...




So, like the 71,843 times TV shows said they liked Obama or complimented him, they didn't offend anyone with that?


----------



## rightwinger (May 29, 2018)

JakeStarkey said:


> Roseanne has the right to say what she wants, and her employers have the right to smack her for it.


First amendment at it’s best


----------



## Luddly Neddite (May 29, 2018)

Mac1958 said:


> Winston said:
> 
> 
> > Freedom of speech does not mean freedom of CONSEQUENCES.
> ...




IOW, you support the right of NFL players to protest police brutality by using their first amendment right to kneel rather than stand. 

Right? 

_"..Using your freedom of speech to shut down the freedom of speech of others.."_

I can't find where anyone did that. 

Are you saying ABC should financially support her? What happened to "corporations are people too my friend"?

Why should a business be forced to discriminate against a race? How is that what America stands for or what our DOI and constitution say?


----------



## Faun (May 29, 2018)

toobfreak said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


They didn’t offend anyone who matters.


----------



## Mac1958 (May 29, 2018)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Illiberal leftist authoritarians have ruined liberalism.
> ...


"Illiberal" leftist authoritarian.  Illiberal.  Non-liberal.

I'm not talking about ABC, I'm talking about the Regressive Left.  People like you.

And you already know that I'm not a right winger, that I voted for Hillary.

Are you always this completely confused?  Are you this lost in your ideology?

Are you drunk?
.


----------



## TNHarley (May 29, 2018)

Faun said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > im still waiting on the racist part
> ...


Racism gets used like a needle in heroine house..


----------



## toobfreak (May 29, 2018)

WEATHER53 said:


> They have been eager since day one to rid the airwaves of the Trump supporting Barr
> Libbies are forcing their over reactive emotional state on all of America
> Any type of racially indexed comment is
> chastised  as racist and elevated to nuclear button status. Time to put intellect back in charge of emotion




They are taking it out on Barr because TDS Mueller can't seem to get a handle on hanging Trump for them.  Someone has to pay.


----------



## Mac1958 (May 29, 2018)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Winston said:
> ...


Yes, I don't like seeing this NFL rule.  Let the guys kneel if they want.

Did you think you had me there?

And one need only go to a college campus to see people using their Freedom of Speech to shut down that of others.  As you know.
.


----------



## buckeye45_73 (May 29, 2018)

mudwhistle said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Wow.
> ...



Man, lefties are ugly........I'd rather do Roseanne....holy crap


----------



## Luddly Neddite (May 29, 2018)

toobfreak said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...




He's not kkk, nazi, fascist. He doesn't preach hate. He doesn't take his business out of the US while saying he's bringing business in. He didn't lie more than 6 times every single day. 

Fact is, trump is slime but more to the point, why should any business be forced to financially support racism?


----------



## Hossfly (May 29, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> > I responded earlier to a comment that 'Freedom of Speech' got Rosanne fired. Agreed. The employer had the right to do so. Then why is what the NFL is requiring of its players any different? Kneelers have been described as practicing 'Freedom of Speech'. Like Rosanne's comments, people are also offended by kneeling during our National Anthem.
> ...



Kneeling caused me to delete pro football from my To Do List.  Staying in the locker room during the anthem is just as bad and as far as I'm confirmed, the low class bastards can stay there during the game. I won't be watching it.  Go Terps! Fear The Turtle!


----------



## buckeye45_73 (May 29, 2018)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Illiberal leftist authoritarians have ruined liberalism.
> ...


yeah it's one of the propaganda arms for the lefties.......but you already knew that.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (May 29, 2018)

Here's the kind of pig they'll hire:





DeDvFU


----------



## TNHarley (May 29, 2018)

Luddly Neddite said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


what racism?


----------



## DigitalDrifter (May 29, 2018)

Of course this is ok when you're a network that caters to the left.


----------



## HappyJoy (May 29, 2018)

Mac1958 said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



Oh, no, the guy calls anyone who expresses a liberal opinion a 'regressive' is upset about name calling. 

And it's not hard to notice that Mac chose to not respond to the content of yet another post that challenges his opinion.


----------



## buckeye45_73 (May 29, 2018)

Luddly Neddite said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


yeah he is black lives matter, nation of islam, weather underground, you know those non violent people who love all races.....bwahahahah


----------



## rightwinger (May 29, 2018)

norwegen said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > norwegen said:
> ...


Nice spin....doesn’t cut it

If that was what she meant she would say so instead of apologizing


----------



## WEATHER53 (May 29, 2018)

Faun said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...


Yep and liberals dismissing that is insane for all the world to see

Next up is “racist” looks
Soon a prominent conservative will be caught rolling his eyes when a minority has 5  credit cards denied while trying to pay for something.  His career will be over and liberals will feel emotionally victorious


----------



## Rexx Taylor (May 29, 2018)

So now we have the left beating up on Roseanne Barr for her recent racially charged statement on Twitter. But we all know the several stupid/assinine/racially insulting remarks Joe Biden made especially during the Obama years.
So what's the big deal with what Roseanne Barr said?


----------



## JOSweetHeart (May 29, 2018)

Why can't the show go on without her? 8 Simple Rules went for two more seasons after John Ritter's passing and he, just like Roseanne, was the show's leading character.

God bless you and his family always!!!

Holly


----------



## Lewdog (May 29, 2018)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



He'll give them some kind of Presidential Award I'm sure.  He had Nugent and some others at the White House.


----------



## Checkerboard Strangler (May 29, 2018)

*From the Pizzagate Basement to the House Floor: Meet the Conspiracy Caucus of USMB:
Now They Are Convinced the Deep State Axed Roseanne*


----------



## Crixus (May 29, 2018)

Luddly Neddite said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...




This is true. Say what you want, but your ass can be fired for saying it. Just like here where I am. We can not talk school shootings at all. We do we can be fired/


----------



## EvilCat Breath (May 29, 2018)

Roseanne got huge ratings.


----------



## Marion Morrison (May 29, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Roseanne made comments the likes of what we see here at USMB, She promptly lost her job. This goes to show that what you guys believe is abnormal and is unacceptable racism. You don't represent all whites and when we talk about you guys being racists we are not talking about all whites.



Did she say IM2 is an asshat?


----------



## HappyJoy (May 29, 2018)

WEATHER53 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



According to you guys CNN is liberal, no?


----------



## Crixus (May 29, 2018)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Here's the kind of pig they'll hire:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Lol, won’t last. His ratings tanked way back when he was a Boooosh basher.


----------



## HappyJoy (May 29, 2018)

Checkerboard Strangler said:


> *From the Pizzagate Basement to the House Floor: Meet the Conspiracy Caucus of USMB:*
> *Now They Are Convinced the Deep State Axed Roseanne*



Didn't one of them blame a recent trip by Roseanne to Canada?


----------



## tigerred59 (May 29, 2018)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


*People need to understand, in this age of Trump...Karma has found its match....just about every single thing the orange guy in the white house has done, republicans use to go bat shit crazy over, now that they got TRump, silence...same thing with Rosanne, FOx people are having a fuckin melt down over this bitch, yet they the same fuckin people who  yesterday was dissin the NFL black players over freedom of speech, now they all for the shit.*


----------



## TNHarley (May 29, 2018)

Both companies have that right.
Im not sure if i agree or disagree with the NFL thing. Companies requiring respect seems normal but...
Im still wondering what was so repugnant that rosie said? Sure, it was mean, but who gives a shit? Have they ever heard some of their news reports? Holy shit.. 
Some people are even claiming racism?


----------



## Pogo (May 29, 2018)

JOSweetHeart said:


> Why can't the show go on without her? 8 Simple Rules went for two more seasons after John Ritter's passing and he, just like Roseanne, was the show's leading character.
> 
> God bless you and his family always!!!
> 
> Holly



Holly has a point here.

I don't watch TV and have never seen her show but if she plays a character in it, why don't they just write scripts around whatever this incident is?  Say she (the character) is in prison.  Or write a script where she sends a racist tweet, if that's what happened, and let her take the consequences right there in the show.  She can get pilloried, be contrite, be defiant, whatever works.  Integrate the whole kerfuffle right into the script.

Now THAT would get big ratings.  They're sitting on a gold mine here.


----------



## WEATHER53 (May 29, 2018)

Liberals are safe again from the comedic implications of anything they consider offensive.


----------



## IsaacNewton (May 29, 2018)

Pogo said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...




And Roseanne is melting "I'm melting, melting..."


----------



## Pogo (May 29, 2018)

Hossfly said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Geaux4it said:
> ...



What in the wide wide world of sports are "Terps"?  Are you a fan of Terpsichore, the Greek muse of dance?

Meanwhile Hoss I love the phrase "as far as I'm confirmed".  I'm gonna find a way to steal it.
Probably in some context having to do with Catholic sacraments.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (May 29, 2018)

Olbermann is as nuts as Baldwin.

Nuttier than a jar of Planters, both of them


----------



## Lakhota (May 29, 2018)

*





Racist Roseanne* just put a lot of people out of work.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (May 29, 2018)

Pogo said:


> JOSweetHeart said:
> 
> 
> > Why can't the show go on without her? 8 Simple Rules went for two more seasons after John Ritter's passing and he, just like Roseanne, was the show's leading character.
> ...


I wasn't a watcher of the show either, but I have never liked it when one person ruins something for everyone else.

God bless you and the rest of her show's cast always!!!

Holly


----------



## Gracie (May 29, 2018)

Lakhota said:


> *Racist Roseanne* just put a lot of people out of work.


No. ABC did. They could have continued it without her.


----------



## Kosh (May 29, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> > Being Muslim is being part of a religion and not a race.
> ...



Of course she is white!

She is only non-white when It suits the racists..


----------



## JOSweetHeart (May 29, 2018)

Everybody has their favorites.

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## Snouter (May 29, 2018)

If Roseanne's comment was not true, she would still have a job!


----------



## Gracie (May 29, 2018)

Eventually, there will be no more king kong movies, planet of the apes movies, or anything with a primate in it. It may offend blacks.


----------



## tigerred59 (May 29, 2018)

toobfreak said:


> Circe said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


*I am so sick and tired of people like you, who come before the public to rationalize the shit that the Trump people do and have shit all over liberals and blacks for same fuckin shit, I'm sick of it. You maggots know good and gotdamed well, had she went after Trump like this, you fuckers would have a fuckin melt down. Guess what, Al Franken was being funny with that soldier woman and his ass got the boot. Stop wanting your cake and wanting to eat it too....and just for the record, ABC will lose nothing...I am now a fan as will others become fans.....YOU TRUMP BASTARDS DON'T RUN THIS COUNTRY!!*


----------



## Lakhota (May 29, 2018)

Gracie said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > *Racist Roseanne* just put a lot of people out of work.
> ...



Nope, there would have been too much racist stink left on the show.  ABC did the right thing.


----------



## IsaacNewton (May 29, 2018)

Also regarding Roseanne's comments, this will be her legacy now. It has forever tainted her original series now because she has outed herself as a racist. Her career in show business is over, her new show a blip in the ether. 

She destroyed her own career and legacy with one sentence.


----------



## tigerred59 (May 29, 2018)

Lakhota said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*The only person I feel bad for is that black kid having to work with this racist white bitch!!*


----------



## Kosh (May 29, 2018)

See the far left can call GWB a chimp, but are all in raged when it happens to them.


----------



## Zander (May 29, 2018)

Both are professional clowns.


----------



## HaShev (May 29, 2018)

I've seen ABC comedians and hosts call white celebrities "Casper" and the President "Orange", and fat shaming Rossane even as far as calling her white trash, so where was the firing for their jokes that crossed the line?  Is this just a double standard or a ploy to paint Trump supporters with that demonizing broadstroke brush they've been using since inception?
ABC had no problem constantly having this blatant racist on it's shows and news:


Chris Rock Videos at ABC News Video Archive at abcnews.com


----------



## Lakhota (May 29, 2018)

Maybe Trump will hire *Racist Roseanne*.  She would fit right in.


----------



## tigerred59 (May 29, 2018)

IsaacNewton said:


> Also regarding Roseanne's comments, this will be her legacy now. It has forever tainted her original series now because she has outed herself as a racist. Her career in show business is over, her new show a blip in the ether.
> 
> She destroyed her own career and legacy with one sentence.


*Isaac, I'm seeing a pattern here.....good honest usta be decent people all jumping on the Titanic known as Trump and leaving the boat soaked in his bullshit*


----------



## Gracie (May 29, 2018)

IsaacNewton said:


> Also regarding Roseanne's comments, this will be her legacy now. It has forever tainted her original series now because she has outed herself as a racist. Her career in show business is over, her new show a blip in the ether.
> 
> She destroyed her own career and legacy with one sentence.


Pretty sure she doesn't give a shit. She will just head back to her coffee plantation. Unless people will start to boycott whomever sells it.


----------



## tigerred59 (May 29, 2018)

WEATHER53 said:


> People opinions are not facts but it serves great fodder for the emotionally unhinged to react as if they are


*Tell that to the black NFL players*


----------



## Frankeneinstein (May 29, 2018)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Here's the kind of pig they'll hire:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think an intervention may be necessary, this sounds like a cry for help...perhaps a ratings suicide attempt...Olberman is widely known as the Dr. Kevorkian of television ratings, he will drain the life out of ABC if something isn't done.


----------



## The2ndAmendment (May 29, 2018)

When does the Book Burning begin?


----------



## DrLove (May 29, 2018)

Cellblock2429 said:


> Ted Frazier said:
> 
> 
> > In a now deleted to eat, the sitcom actress called African American former Obama advisor Valerie Jarrett comes from planet of the apes.
> ...



I have seen Joy Reid's racist comments from decades ago - Can you link me to a racist comment from Behar or Kimmel?


----------



## Pogo (May 29, 2018)

WEATHER53 said:


> It’s not that most Americans are outraged over her observations .
> It’s that liberals want to force Americans to be and ABC is a good vehicle for that
> One way street freedom of speech is fully activated



Watch this.


"It’s not that most Americans are outraged over their observations
.
It’s that jingo-bots want to force Americans to be (outaged) and NFL is a good vehicle for that.

One way street freedom of speech is fully triggered."



Easiest post I've made all day.


----------



## WEATHER53 (May 29, 2018)

tigerred59 said:


> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> > People opinions are not facts but it serves great fodder for the emotionally unhinged to react as if they are
> ...


What for. They have been engaged in their fake dog and pony show for over a year


----------



## WEATHER53 (May 29, 2018)

Pogo said:


> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> > It’s not that most Americans are outraged over her observations .
> ...


Reworking my ideas means you don’t have any of your own


----------



## Rocko (May 29, 2018)

tigerred59 said:


> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> > People opinions are not facts but it serves great fodder for the emotionally unhinged to react as if they are
> ...


Huh?


----------



## toobfreak (May 29, 2018)

tigerred59 said:


> *YOU TRUMP BASTARDS DON'T RUN THIS COUNTRY!!*



Sorry, Triggered, but looking around, apparently we do!  But none of this has anything to do with Roseanne losing her show over a simple joke that pails in comparison to some of the garbage I've seen said and applauded for by Stephen Colbert or now forgiven of Kathy Griffin.  That said, I don't know what the point was to Barr's comment, I thought it was stupid and pointless and she apologized for it.  Proof once again of the double standard that the Left has no tolerance or sense of humor.  Welcome to the Leftist world of zero tolerance where it is no longer human to error.


----------



## Lakhota (May 29, 2018)

Maybe Fox will give her a show.  They could call it *Racist Roseanne*.  That would fit right in.


----------



## buckeye45_73 (May 29, 2018)

She should have said Valerie is ugly like an ape, but those republicans will put you back in chains....she would still have her show.


----------



## ATL (May 29, 2018)

Just like clockwork, stupid ass social cons attempt the usual whataboutism defense.


----------



## Rocko (May 29, 2018)

Lakhota said:


> Maybe Fox will give her a show.  They could call it *Racist Roseanne*.  That would fit right in.


 
Wow you’re witty


----------



## Pogo (May 29, 2018)

WEATHER53 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > WEATHER53 said:
> ...



According to the stats about 84,442 more than you, to be exact.

That's exactly why I said it was "easy".  Get it?


----------



## hunarcy (May 29, 2018)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Wow.
> 
> Roseanne Cancelled: ABC Scraps Season 11 Following Roseanne Barr's Racist Twitter Tirade



Seems fair.  Kathy Griffith lost her career over disgusting comments.


----------



## WEATHER53 (May 29, 2018)

We need a show called
Black Family Blamefest
We all know what the plot would be


----------



## Mr.Blonde (May 29, 2018)

I was thinking about Joe Biden too. 

I think there is more to the story. She was probably hard to work with like back in the 80s/90s.


----------



## DrLove (May 29, 2018)

Reminder to ALL:

This is not Roseanne's first dance with dog whistles or in her case a BULLHORN!


----------



## WEATHER53 (May 29, 2018)

Liberals should not watch anything, read anything, listen to anything nor venture outdoors
This way, their silly sensitivities might not become aroused


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 29, 2018)

Pogo said:


> What in the wide wide world of sports are "Terps"?



*Maryland Terrapins men's basketball*



The Maryland Terrapins men's basketball team represents the University of Maryland in National Collegiate Athletic Association Division I competition. Maryland, a founding member of the Atlantic Coast Conference, left the ACC in 2014 to join the Big Ten Conference.    

*Maryland Terrapins football*
The Maryland Terrapins football team represents the University of Maryland, College Park in the sport of American football. The Terrapins compete in the NCAA Division I Football Bowl Subdivision and the Big Ten Conference. The Terrapins joined the Big Ten Conference on July 1, 2014, following 62 years in the Atlantic Coast Conference as a founding member. The Terrapins are currently coached by D. J. Durkin. Since 1950, the Terrapins have played their home games at Maryland Stadium in College Park, Maryland with occasional home games from time to time in Baltimore, making them one of two FBS football teams in the Baltimore–Washington metropolitan area and the closest Football Bowl Subdivision team to Washington, D.C. The team's official colors of red, white, black, and gold have been in use in some combination since the 1920s and are taken from Maryland's state flag, and the Terrapins nickname — often abbreviated as "Terps" — was adopted in 1933 after a turtle species native to the state. Maryland shares storied rivalries with Virginia and West Virginia.


----------



## TemplarKormac (May 29, 2018)

Geaux4it said:


> I responded earlier to a comment that 'Freedom of Speech' got Rosanne fired. Agreed. The employer had the right to do so. Then why is what the NFL is requiring of its players any different? Kneelers have been described as practicing 'Freedom of Speech'. Like Rosanne's comments, people are also offended by kneeling during our National Anthem.
> 
> The NFL, like ABC, can fire someone who uses 'Freedom of Speech' in a form they disapprove of
> 
> ...


 That is a surprisingly good point. What's good for the goose is good for the gand....

Stop me if you've heard this before.


----------



## Lakhota (May 29, 2018)

Who seems most civilized?


----------



## MarathonMike (May 29, 2018)

Roseanne Barr is not stupid. She knew what would happen when she sent that Tweet. There is something fishy about this IMO. Maybe she wanted out of the show pronto or had some personal issues. As for hiring Olbermann that just shows how in the Liberal tank ABC is. The guy is Left of Left and a complete wack job.


----------



## Pogo (May 29, 2018)

TemplarKormac said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> > I responded earlier to a comment that 'Freedom of Speech' got Rosanne fired. Agreed. The employer had the right to do so. Then why is what the NFL is requiring of its players any different? Kneelers have been described as practicing 'Freedom of Speech'. Like Rosanne's comments, people are also offended by kneeling during our National Anthem.
> ...



--- "Gandalf"?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (May 29, 2018)

They'll need 2 million Olbermanns to match Roseannes ratings


----------



## WEATHER53 (May 29, 2018)

Lakhota said:


> Who seems most civilized?


Liberal parlor tricks


----------



## JoeB131 (May 29, 2018)

Geaux4it said:


> We'll see. However, as the title of the thread states, the firing of Rosanne validates the crackdown on kneelers in the NFL and the subsequent firings that could arise.
> 
> They can join the ranks of the Kaperkneeler



Or not.  Frankly, I wouldn't be surprised if the whole of the Player's association protests now...just because they can.


----------



## Pogo (May 29, 2018)

Ridgerunner said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > What in the wide wide world of sports are "Terps"?
> ...



Oh, he's talking about college football.  A college to which I never went and have never bee.... yawn.....zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Lakhota (May 29, 2018)

*Wanda Sykes* is following *Whitney Cummings* out the door of "*Roseanne*" -- but her exit is a direct response to *Roseanne Barr*'s racist attack on an Obama aide, a woman who's a close friend of Wanda's ... TMZ has learned.

Wanda kept it short and sweet, saying ... "I will not be returning to ['Roseanne']." The timing is no coincidence, coming within an hour of Barr's apology for *calling an Obama adviser* the product of "muslim brotherhood & planet of the apes."

A source close to Wanda tells us Roseanne's tweet is "100 percent why [Wanda] quit." We're told Wanda and *Valerie Jarrett*, the Obama adviser, are friends ... and hung out together as far back as 2009, when Wanda hosted the White House Correspondents' Dinner.

*Wanda Sykes Quits 'Roseanne' Producing Gig Due to Roseanne's Racist Tweet*

Thank you, Wanda!


----------



## TheGreenHornet (May 29, 2018)

I thought it was a good joke....everyone knows what  a pos valerie jarret is and was...ya know the idiot who was obama's most trusted advisor.  Upgrading her to the status of being from the planet of the apes is hardly anything worthy of getting someone fired.


'Roseanne' Canceled at ABC Following Racist Tweet


----------



## TemplarKormac (May 29, 2018)

Pogo said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Geaux4it said:
> ...


----------



## JimH52 (May 29, 2018)

......what a worthless waste of oxygen this woman is!


----------



## rightwinger (May 29, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



I am not surprised that Trump voters enjoy calling black people apes 
It is his base


----------



## JimH52 (May 29, 2018)

Mac1958 said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



Her and trump continually shoot themselves in the head....GLAD TO SEE HER GO!....she is sleazy....


----------



## Pogo (May 29, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> > We'll see. However, as the title of the thread states, the firing of Rosanne validates the crackdown on kneelers in the NFL and the subsequent firings that could arise.
> ...



I'm sure they will but in the moment of the game what will happen is, most (but not all) of the players will assert their independence by taking the option (OP thinks it's a "crackdown") of staying in the locker room.  Perhaps they all will but the worst "optics" would be a bench with four players standing there, demonstrating that most players choose not to be pawns.

Of course in order for those optics to get out somebody would have to be snapping those pics, since (again) the national anthem isn't part of the telecast, so nobody would otherwise know.... but then that's how the whole fake "story" bubbled up in the first place.


----------



## BlackFlag (May 29, 2018)

toobfreak said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > It was tanking anyways.  Being an asshole gets you a lot of support from Trump's base... but.... that isn't very many people.
> ...


The first episode maybe.  Went to shit later in the season.


----------



## Rexx Taylor (May 29, 2018)

buckeye45_73 said:


> She should have said Valerie is ugly like an ape, but those republicans will put you back in chains....she would still have her show.


if she had said the same thing about trump...she would of won a Nobel peace prize


----------



## ElmerMudd (May 29, 2018)

Roseanne Barr shows she is a true Trump supporter. Her racial tweets are the feelings of too many Trump supporters.
She is paying the price by the loss of millions of dollars because her show was cancelled.
Sooner or later most Trump supporters and Trump will face the same demise. History has shown immoral, unethical people eventually lose and lose big.


----------



## JimH52 (May 29, 2018)

Rexx Taylor said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> > She should have said Valerie is ugly like an ape, but those republicans will put you back in chains....she would still have her show.
> ...



You really don't see anything wrong with her comments?


----------



## Wyatt earp (May 29, 2018)

This is war..Trump just won relection


----------



## Fang (May 29, 2018)

The immoral, unethical people lost big in 2016. Hence, we have President Trump.


----------



## BlackFlag (May 29, 2018)

She's become an insufferable ****, and finally mouthed off one too many times.  She can moonlight as a Faux News pundit now.


----------



## JimH52 (May 29, 2018)

airplanemechanic said:


> Too funny.
> 
> You have a right to free speech as long as its about how long Obama's dick is.
> 
> Talk bad about ANY of the lefts poster children and your ass gets canned.



Anti Sematic and Racist comments are not exercising freedom of speech.....they are cruel words meant to inflict harm....


----------



## Wyatt earp (May 29, 2018)

You fucked yourself so bad .

To funny


----------



## DigitalDrifter (May 29, 2018)

Olbermann is known, MORE for being fired than he is for anything else.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (May 29, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> She's become an insufferable ****, and finally mouthed off one too many times.  She can moonlight as a Faux News pundit now.



bwaaaaaaaaaaaaaa  the show was a hit.  The democrats are very skin thinned....want to make everything personal.....just because she supports Trump.  Pathetic.


----------



## TomParks (May 29, 2018)

Good for Roseanne she was only telling the truth...she will come out if this a winner wait and see


----------



## WEATHER53 (May 29, 2018)

Vile comments about white people are perfectly fine, necessary and even encouraged.
Negative comments about blacks are racist and must be obliterated from speech and sight
Lib 101


----------



## WEATHER53 (May 29, 2018)

JimH52 said:


> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> > Too funny.
> ...


Bo bo and boo hoo on feelings signifying nothing


----------



## TheGreenHornet (May 29, 2018)

TheGreenHornet said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > She's become an insufferable ****, and finally mouthed off one too many times.  She can moonlight as a Faux News pundit now.
> ...


----------



## HaShev (May 29, 2018)

Ted Frazier said:


> In a now deleted to eat, the sitcom actress called African American former Obama advisor Valerie Jarrett comes from planet of the apes.
> Roseanne Rips Ex-Obama Aide Valerie Jarrett With Racially Charged Joke


THAT'S NOT TRUE in exact words, why would you need to lie exactly what was said and paint your own narrative unless you were race baiting and pandering?
CONTEXT CONTEXT CONTEXT
ROSEANNE is a comedian, she is making a joke on appearances of a woman comparing her to one of the characters in the planet of the Apes movies.  The lady is odd looking and does look like the character who helps the humans.CONTEXT CONTEXT
 Perhaps she should have worded it better to include the word "character" but the result to demonize her would still be the same.
 Twitter is blurbs and you are supposed to be smart enough to know what it meant.  Can you blame her use of words when you yourself changed them?
HOW is her joke any more off key then any ABC news host calling the president an Orange cheetos or when they have Chris Rock on their news calling people whitey?


----------



## BlackFlag (May 29, 2018)

TheGreenHornet said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > She's become an insufferable ****, and finally mouthed off one too many times.  She can moonlight as a Faux News pundit now.
> ...


Nah ratings tanked and the season ended with no momentum.  Roseanne exposing herself as a racist is a dream cover for the creators for the garbage they made.  It's better for finding new work.


----------



## TomParks (May 29, 2018)

Gracie said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> > Also regarding Roseanne's comments, this will be her legacy now. It has forever tainted her original series now because she has outed herself as a racist. Her career in show business is over, her new show a blip in the ether.
> ...



I’m 100% sure this was done on purpose....the heads of abc every week was reporting changes to the show....no mention of Trump, etc. ABC is the big loser here and bigly loss


----------



## Harry Dresden (May 29, 2018)

IsaacNewton said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > IsaacNewton said:
> ...


the talking left on tv or radio are no different than the talking right,they each have their own way to do their bullshit ....if you are one of the die hards from each side you would of course say there is a difference..... people like me who think both sides suck cant see much of a difference.....


----------



## Pogo (May 29, 2018)

WEATHER53 said:


> Liberals should not watch anything, read anything, listen to anything nor venture outdoors
> This way, their silly sensitivities might not become aroused



Maybe you shouldn't have read my post mocking yours then.

Tissue?


----------



## BlackFlag (May 29, 2018)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Here's the kind of pig they'll hire:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fake tweet, snowflake OP


----------



## BlackFlag (May 29, 2018)

Frankeneinstein said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Here's the kind of pig they'll hire:
> ...


Can't have an intervention over something that isn't real


----------



## JimH52 (May 29, 2018)

WEATHER53 said:


> Vile comments about white people are perfectly fine, necessary and even encouraged.
> Negative comments about blacks are racist and must be obliterated from speech and sight
> Lib 101



Link those vile comments about white people...


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 29, 2018)

Show was good, imo, but her mouth sank her.


----------



## WEATHER53 (May 29, 2018)

Pogo said:


> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> > Liberals should not watch anything, read anything, listen to anything nor venture outdoors
> ...


You douche libs think that LOL or mocking means something and really puts a hurting on us.  In fact it means you have no counter response


----------



## ABikerSailor (May 29, 2018)

TheGreenHornet said:


> I thought it was a good joke....everyone knows what  a pos valerie jarret is and was...ya know the idiot who was obama's most trusted advisor.  Upgrading her to the status of being from the planet of the apes is hardly anything worthy of getting someone fired.
> 
> 
> 'Roseanne' Canceled at ABC Following Racist Tweet



Part of the reason the show was cancelled is because of the content of her tweet (racist crap), and who owns her show, which is Disney.  Well, one of the biggest grossing movies this year was Black Panther, which did phenomenal at the box office.  If Disney had allowed her show to continue, it might have had an effect on the success of Black Panther 2, which is already in the works. 

I mean, you thought it was great when the NFL caved in to public pressure.  This is pretty much the same thing.  Disney is scared of losing money.


----------



## WEATHER53 (May 29, 2018)

JimH52 said:


> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> > Vile comments about white people are perfectly fine, necessary and even encouraged.
> ...


For all to see.  I dont take the bait of you libbies homework assignments


----------



## Gracie (May 29, 2018)

JimH52 said:


> Rexx Taylor said:
> 
> 
> > buckeye45_73 said:
> ...


Its what she does and ABC knew that. Same with Don Rickles. It was who he was.


----------



## Frankeneinstein (May 29, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> Can't have an intervention over something that isn't real


yeah but ya can sure as heck have fun with it


----------



## DrLove (May 29, 2018)

Death Angel said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



Yep, and unlike Trumplings - I calls 'em as I sees 'em!! 

Can't stand the bitch - She's not funny anymore.


----------



## ABikerSailor (May 29, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...



Actually, the show was doing pretty well.  Shoot, they were even working on the new season when this happened.  

Like I said, Disney (who owns her show), saw the success of Black Panther, and they don't want any kind of scandal to effect the box office of Black Panther 2.  Lots of black people went to the first one, and Disney doesn't want to alienate them with the show Roseanne.


----------



## JimH52 (May 29, 2018)

TomParks said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > IsaacNewton said:
> ...



Who did that on purpose?  Rosanne did it on purpose?


MAYBE SHE WAS TAKEN HOSTAGE AND FORCED TO GIVE UP HER PASSWORD?

Quick!  Someone get that conspiracy theory to trump right away!


----------



## Snouter (May 29, 2018)

Wow, Valerie gets around!  She says this is a "teachable moment."


----------



## JimH52 (May 29, 2018)

Gracie said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > Rexx Taylor said:
> ...



Rickles was Jewish...he could get away with his jabs to a point.


----------



## BlackFlag (May 29, 2018)

ABikerSailor said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...


Quality and ratings were tanking at the end.  A joke from one of the episodes was a guy bringing over donuts.  That was literally the entire joke.  Trash television.


----------



## Lakhota (May 29, 2018)

“I apologize to Valerie Jarrett and to all Americans,” Barr wrote. “I am truly sorry for making a bad joke about her politics and her looks. I should have known better. Forgive me-my joke was in bad taste.”

*Roseanne quits Twitter after epic racist, anti-Semitic meltdown*

*Racist Roseanne* can't apologize for such evil.


----------



## BlackFlag (May 29, 2018)

Frankeneinstein said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > Can't have an intervention over something that isn't real
> ...


Yeah use your imagination and pretend, like kids watching Dora the Explorer


----------



## DrLove (May 29, 2018)

Snouter said:


> Wow, Valerie gets around!  She says this is a "teachable moment."



Where is my "Stupid/Racist" button.

You're a pip Snout - Do continue


----------



## Gracie (May 29, 2018)

JimH52 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...


Again..double standards. He can because he was (insert word here), but Griffin can't/Roseann can't/but Tracy Morgan can/Chris Rock can/etc etc yadda yadda. Double standards. If it's WRONG, then it's WRONG.


----------



## TemplarKormac (May 29, 2018)

Sigh... it's not like I cared for her show or anything. But this thread is bullshit. 

It is no better than what Roseanne Barr said to label every Trump supporter a racist.


----------



## Gracie (May 29, 2018)

Lakhota said:


> *Roseanne quits Twitter after epic racist, anti-Semitic meltdown*
> 
> *Racist Roseanne* can't apologize for such evil.


oh STFU, fake indian.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 29, 2018)

Ridgerunner said:


> Maryland, a founding member of the Atlantic Coast Conference, left the ACC in 2014 to join the Big Ten Conference



Welcome to the Big 10 Hossfly …


----------



## Gracie (May 29, 2018)

What's worse? What Roseanne said...what Griffin did...or y'all accusing Trump of wanting to fuck his daughter?


----------



## Pogo (May 29, 2018)

WEATHER53 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > WEATHER53 said:
> ...



Nnnnnnnnnnnnnope.  It means I used your words to demonstrate a Double Standard.

DEAL with it.


----------



## Lakhota (May 29, 2018)

*Racist Roseanne* is a very evil and sick person!


----------



## Pogo (May 29, 2018)

Gracie said:


> What's worse? What Roseanne said...what Griffin did...or y'all accusing Trump of wanting to fuck his daughter?





Interesting philosophical dilemma.  You want 'em _ranked_?

Oh btw the third one came from Rump himself, multiple times, so credit where due.


----------



## JimH52 (May 29, 2018)

Gracie said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



I don't have a problem being called a Honky....do you?  Hey



Cracker..Whitey..


Fine...If I were black and someone calls me an ape..with the history of racism....yes that would hurt a lot.


----------



## shockedcanadian (May 29, 2018)

She was unhinged.  I read her comments on twitter and thought she probably should take a break from it.

Look, I'm not going to suggest her lif should be ruined for this.  300 People lost their jobs who have families to take care of, because of a comment.  Joy Reid made a homophobic blog post and suggested someone hacked her, and she is still employed.  The double standard is wha drives people insane.

She should apologize, get serious psychological counselling, ban herself from twitter, do some charity or something and let the show stay on.  People aren't perfect, she is human, and quite flawed.  The response to one but not the other is what bothers people, I still remain skeptical as to why she said this...


----------



## Frankeneinstein (May 29, 2018)

Faun said:


> Why cancel her show? Roseanne didn’t say anything about blacks that racist right wingers don’t say here all the time.


yeah but by cancelling her show they recharge the batteries of all the white left wing public school grads whose only argument is the race card argument, most of them have been exposed right here on this forum and until today felt uncomfortable playing the only card they have, so for today they can feel a small excitement in being able to pretend they are saving the black race from extinction


----------



## Zander (May 29, 2018)

After virtue signalling and pearl clutching for an appropriate amount of time....guess what will happen? 

Roseanne will be forgiven by ABC and her show will continue (if she still wants it). 

They want the $$$$$


----------



## Lakhota (May 29, 2018)




----------



## Gracie (May 29, 2018)

JimH52 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...


I have a problem with anyone calling me anything derogatory..and will retaliate in kind. 
Like I said....double standards. It needs to be addressed, but it never will.


----------



## Frankeneinstein (May 29, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> Yeah use your imagination and pretend, like kids watching Dora the Explorer


I'll give it a shot, what channel are ya watching it on?...see, fun


----------



## Lakhota (May 29, 2018)

Gracie said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > *Roseanne quits Twitter after epic racist, anti-Semitic meltdown*
> ...



Thanks for confirming your hate and racism.


----------



## kwc57 (May 29, 2018)

The stupidity of the left. Ask their own tweeting homophobe Joy Reid what someone has to do to get their show cancelled?

Tone-deaf MSNBC slammed for bringing on Joy Reid to discuss Roseanne Barr's social media slur


----------



## Zander (May 29, 2018)

Olbermann is a failed sportscaster with anger issues. 

He'll fit right in at ABC!


----------



## Golfing Gator (May 29, 2018)

bear513 said:


> This is war..Trump just won relection



Roseanne Barr being canned in 2018 won the election for Trump in 2020?

Do you take pills to be this stupid or does it just come naturally for you?


----------



## Gracie (May 29, 2018)

Lakhota said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...


Yer welcome. Now...stop pretending to be NA, cuz yer not. Its racist.


----------



## Frankeneinstein (May 29, 2018)

Lakhota said:


>


rosie, do not believe the claim in your signature, you are just that


----------



## JimH52 (May 29, 2018)

Now Roseanne Barr is free to attend Starbucks anti-bias training (opinion) - CNN

Maybe they have a vacant slot for her....


----------



## protectionist (May 29, 2018)

Valeria Jarrett got off easy.  What Rosanne said, could have been a lot worse.  How much of Obama's ISIS collusion was connected to her also ?  The 2011 troop pull out ?

The al Baghdadi collusion ?  The overlook-neglect of the ISIS convoys on open, desert roads ?

The overlook-neglect of Nidal Hasan leading to the Fort Hood massacre ?   Lots of unanswered questions.


----------



## ElmerMudd (May 29, 2018)

bear513 said:


> This is war..Trump just won relection


relection? is that reflection or re-election 
If you mean re-election, time will only tell but I predict a huge fall from grace for Trump and supporters.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (May 29, 2018)

TheGreenHornet said:


> I thought it was a good joke....everyone knows what  a pos valerie jarret is and was...ya know the idiot who was obama's most trusted advisor.  Upgrading her to the status of being from the planet of the apes is hardly anything worthy of getting someone fired.
> 
> 
> 'Roseanne' Canceled at ABC Following Racist Tweet




Thread title is a lie. 

She did not get fired for making a joke. 

Question for you RWNJs - what about when Kathy Giffords did the "joke" with the bloody trump head? 

You were all calling for HER head. But suddenly, you believe Barr should not face consequences for her words. 

BOTH had a right to say what they did.
And the rest of us have the right to react. 

Just once, I'd like to see you dummies stand up for America. That means standing up for the rights of ALL Americans.

.


----------



## Lakhota (May 29, 2018)

Gracie said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



How would you know what I am?  Proof?


----------



## DigitalDrifter (May 29, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Here's the kind of pig they'll hire:
> ...



Is it ? If so, I sincerely apologize. Please provide a link, and then I will acknowledge it.


----------



## BlackFlag (May 29, 2018)

DigitalDrifter said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...


Cortney O'Brien - RETRACTION: Olbermann Did Not Tweet Out that Profanity-Laced Rant Against Trump


----------



## theDoctorisIn (May 29, 2018)

*All the Rosanne threads have been merged.*


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (May 29, 2018)

Rocko said:


> Racist!!!!! Everything is racist!!!!!


It was racist.

Fuck that fat slob hag.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (May 29, 2018)

bear513 said:


> This is war..Trump just won relection



That's just stupid but -

You really believe that a majority of Americans are anti-first amendment? 

I disagree.

What did you post when Kathy Griffin was fired for the bloody trump head? You were against HER right to free speech. 

Oh, but suddenly, you're in favor of Barr's free speech. 

Fucking ignorant hypocrite aka RWNJ cupcake is all triggered and offended and yadda yaddda.

Write this down - BOTH have the right to say what they said and the rest of us have the right to react. ABC has the right to fire Barr just as CNN had the right to fire Griffin. 

GET IT?


----------



## JimH52 (May 29, 2018)

Lakhota said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...



Lots of those on USMB....LOTS!


----------



## JimH52 (May 29, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...



No....not really....

*The ratings for the "Roseanne" reboot were huge*

From CNN's Frank Pallotta and Brian Stelter

Back after a 21-year hiatus, the "Roseanne" reboot notched 25 million viewers total when it first premiered earlier this year, according to Nielsen's TV ratings.

The high ratings accounted for three days of time-shifted viewing -- that is, people watching on DVRs and on demand.

The first episodes of the series brought in TV's highest ratings in the advertiser-coveted 18-to-49 demographic for any comedy telecast since 2014. 

They also topped the show's original finale 21 years ago by 10% in total viewers, a remarkable accomplishment at a time when ratings across TV have fallen precipitously.

Ratings slipped in the second week of episodes of the reboot, with an average of 15.2 million people tuning in.


----------



## rightwinger (May 29, 2018)

Amazing how many conservatives support calling black people apes


----------



## Luddly Neddite (May 29, 2018)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Of course this is ok when you're a network that caters to the left.




But but but - you also say that CNN caters to the left? 

But, you were in favor of them firing Kathy Griffin for her bloody trump head, right? 

So, which is it? 

Do you think all Americans should have equal free speech? Or would that be just for trumpanzees? 

Triggered and offended? Hypocrite.

RWNJ cupcakes can hand it out but they're just too fragile to take it. You should all be forced to eat gay chocolate cake.

Oh yeah. and of course, I LOVE Olbermann.


----------



## JimH52 (May 29, 2018)

Luddly Neddite said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > I thought it was a good joke....everyone knows what  a pos valerie jarret is and was...ya know the idiot who was obama's most trusted advisor.  Upgrading her to the status of being from the planet of the apes is hardly anything worthy of getting someone fired.
> ...



Griffin was fired from her cushy New Years eve job.  Griffin is as much of a slug as Rosanne.


----------



## JimH52 (May 29, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Amazing how many conservatives support calling black people apes



Actually...it is disheartening and very disappointing...I really thought the country had come farther away from Jim Crow days....


----------



## Faun (May 29, 2018)

Rexx Taylor said:


> So now we have the left beating up on Roseanne Barr for her recent racially charged statement on Twitter. But we all know the several stupid/assinine/racially insulting remarks Joe Biden made especially during the Obama years.
> So what's the big deal with what Roseanne Barr said?


The left is beating up on her? Where? She has every right to say what she did.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (May 29, 2018)

And now we know why Roseanne supports Trump: racism.

Her support for Trump always seemed a bit odd to me. She was at odds with him on most major issues, including the economy, all things LGBT, education, and religious pandering.

But now it all makes perfect sense.


----------



## ElmerMudd (May 29, 2018)

Gracie said:


> What's worse? What Roseanne said...what Griffin did...or y'all accusing Trump of wanting to fuck his daughter?


Griffin paid a heavy price for a tasteless joke.
Roseanne Barr will pay a heavy price for a racist tweet.
All is fair


----------



## JimH52 (May 29, 2018)

Faun said:


> Rexx Taylor said:
> 
> 
> > So now we have the left beating up on Roseanne Barr for her recent racially charged statement on Twitter. But we all know the several stupid/assinine/racially insulting remarks Joe Biden made especially during the Obama years.
> ...



And Disney has the right to fire her....


----------



## Rocko (May 29, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Amazing how many conservatives support calling black people apes



VJ is Iranian, right?


----------



## g5000 (May 29, 2018)

Ted Frazier said:


> In a now deleted to eat, the sitcom actress called African American former Obama advisor Valerie Jarrett comes from planet of the apes.
> Roseanne Rips Ex-Obama Aide Valerie Jarrett With Racially Charged Joke


The best part is Roseanne also tweeted an idiotic rant about George Soros which is completely false.  I hope he sues her into bankruptcy for libel.

“By the way, George Soros is a nazi who turned in his fellow Jews 2 be murdered in German concentration camps & stole their wealth-were you aware of that? But, we all make mistakes, right Chelsea?”


----------



## DigitalDrifter (May 29, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...



My mistake then, I did not realize it was fake.

Olbermann however is an asshole, and has tweeted some nasty stuff about our president. He is polarizing, and not a good pick for a network that will claim to not have biases.


----------



## protectionist (May 29, 2018)

Luddly Neddite said:


> That's just stupid but -
> 
> You really believe that a majority of Americans are anti-first amendment?
> 
> ...


The one that should have been fired was Valerie Jarret, and Obama, in 2012.  I voted for the jihadist in 2008, but after seeing what he did in his first term, WOW, how could anyone, with an ounce of decency, vote for these killers ?


----------



## g5000 (May 29, 2018)

Rocko said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Amazing how many conservatives support calling black people apes
> ...


No, she's American.


----------



## JimH52 (May 29, 2018)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> And now we know why Roseanne supports Trump: racism.
> 
> Her support for Trump always seemed a bit odd to me. She was at odds with him on most major issues, including the economy, all things LGBT, education, and religious pandering.
> 
> But now it all makes perfect sense.



Rosanne has always been a racist.  She saw trump as her messiah....


----------



## squeeze berry (May 29, 2018)

what about her white privilege?


----------



## ElmerMudd (May 29, 2018)

kwc57 said:


> The stupidity of the left. Ask their own tweeting homophobe Joy Reid what someone has to do to get their show cancelled?
> 
> Tone-deaf MSNBC slammed for bringing on Joy Reid to discuss Roseanne Barr's social media slur


Joy Reid made an inappropriate text several years ago. She now has a show and has not reoffended.
Roseanne Barr made many racial tweets several years ago. Roseanne was still given a show. She re-offended and she is gone.
If Joy Reid re-offends, she is gone.
all is fair


----------



## g5000 (May 29, 2018)

I imagine all of Roseann's co-stars and the show's crewmembers are pretty pissed she just put all of them out of a job.


----------



## squeeze berry (May 29, 2018)

ElmerMudd said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > What's worse? What Roseanne said...what Griffin did...or y'all accusing Trump of wanting to fuck his daughter?
> ...


 why is it acceptable for Chappelle or Chris Rock to makes racist jokes?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (May 29, 2018)

squeeze berry said:


> what about her white privilege?


Don't worry skinhead, she's still a millionaire.


----------



## JimH52 (May 29, 2018)

g5000 said:


> Ted Frazier said:
> 
> 
> > In a now deleted to eat, the sitcom actress called African American former Obama advisor Valerie Jarrett comes from planet of the apes.
> ...



Soros was born in 1930....and moved to England in 1947.  He was a teenager
 during Hitler's days...


----------



## Gracie (May 29, 2018)

ElmerMudd said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > What's worse? What Roseanne said...what Griffin did...or y'all accusing Trump of wanting to fuck his daughter?
> ...


You didn't answer my question.


----------



## Rocko (May 29, 2018)

JimH52 said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > And now we know why Roseanne supports Trump: racism.
> ...


Funny you never called her a racist when she was a staunch liberal


----------



## squeeze berry (May 29, 2018)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> And now we know why Roseanne supports Trump: racism.
> 
> Her support for Trump always seemed a bit odd to me. She was at odds with him on most major issues, including the economy, all things LGBT, education, and religious pandering.
> 
> But now it all makes perfect sense.




 remember when Obama made the "typical white person" comment?

now it all makes perfect sense, if you support Obama you are a racist.


----------



## ElmerMudd (May 29, 2018)

JimH52 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Amazing how many conservatives support calling black people apes
> ...


The Trump Presidency is flushing the racist rats out of the holes they have been hiding. When the light is shown on a racist, bigoted, immoral rats, they soon disappear, hopefully to never been seen again.


----------



## JimH52 (May 29, 2018)

ElmerMudd said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> > The stupidity of the left. Ask their own tweeting homophobe Joy Reid what someone has to do to get their show cancelled?
> ...



Ok.....


----------



## Gracie (May 29, 2018)

g5000 said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


She was born in Iran...with American parents. Which makes her Iranian..and American.


----------



## Faun (May 29, 2018)

DigitalDrifter said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...


Yeah, it’s fake and no one should have to look it up for you. This is on you for spreading bullshit.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (May 29, 2018)

Rocko said:


> Funny you never called her a racist when she was a staunch liberal


How could you possibly know the truth of this statement?  you might want to wash your hands, after pulling that right out of your ass....


----------



## JimH52 (May 29, 2018)

ElmerMudd said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



When will the head rat get his?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (May 29, 2018)

squeeze berry said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > And now we know why Roseanne supports Trump: racism.
> ...


Whatever you have to tell yourself to get you through the day, skinhead.


----------



## Gracie (May 29, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > What's worse? What Roseanne said...what Griffin did...or y'all accusing Trump of wanting to fuck his daughter?
> ...


So...a woman that introduces her son to a girl, says he is handsome, witty, kind, what a catch!, would date him herself if he wasn't her son....thats a bad thing to say, then and makes her a pedophile?


----------



## BertramN (May 29, 2018)

deanrd said:


> I thought the last show was hilarious.
> 
> Roseanne needed surgery and they couldn't afford it.  But then their basement flooded and the government gave them disaster relief money.
> 
> The same government they hate.  Fuking hilarious!



.
     Conservatives do not define their hatred for minorities as "racism", just as they do not define their hatred for people from other countries as "xenophobia". 
     The conservatives have a single word they use to describe their hatred for the above mentioned and their hatred for women, non-Christians, and any other group or individual who does not share their oppressive philosophy, that word is "patriot".
     They certainly do the Founding Fathers and Jesus proud.


.


----------



## g5000 (May 29, 2018)

Faun said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...


"I want to bleev it, so it must be true!"


----------



## JimH52 (May 29, 2018)

Faun said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...



Racists are showing desperation.  Corporate American is now the judge of racism since the WH is the instigator.


----------



## candycorn (May 29, 2018)

Fox will pick it up.


----------



## ElmerMudd (May 29, 2018)

Gracie said:


> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


Both are disgusting and close to equal.


----------



## squeeze berry (May 29, 2018)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...



 I get through every day just fine, shithead


----------



## Faun (May 29, 2018)

candycorn said:


> Fox will pick it up.


Who will work with her?


----------



## ABikerSailor (May 29, 2018)

Gracie said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Rocko said:
> ...



The slur was about her ethnicity, not her citizenship.  And, fwiw, Ms. Jarrett is the daughter of an African American father, and a mother who is 1/4 African American.  Other things in her lineage include some European and Native American lineage. 

I looked it up, and apparently, she was on the show "Who Do You Think You Are?", and they did a DNA test as well as looked into her ancestry.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (May 29, 2018)

squeeze berry said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > squeeze berry said:
> ...


haha, I seriously doubt that, skinhead. 100 to 1 you have clinical mental illness of some sort.


----------



## ElmerMudd (May 29, 2018)

BertramN said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > I thought the last show was hilarious.
> ...


The founding Fathers and Jesus would not want anything to do with these so called patriots.


----------



## candycorn (May 29, 2018)

Faun said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Fox will pick it up.
> ...



In Hollywood?  Turn on a camera and you’ll have an endless supply of actors who will do whatever it takes to get in front of it. 
She is a comedian who told a bad joke and is paying the price; just like Kathy Griffin, Michale Richards, Andrew Dice Clay, etc…


----------



## boedicca (May 29, 2018)

Is anyone else tired of how our culture revolves around stupid comments made by celebrities?

Gee, a has-been TV performer posted something stupid on Twitter.  Surely such a thing is the most important issue facing the global population today.


----------



## buckeye45_73 (May 29, 2018)

JimH52 said:


> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> > Vile comments about white people are perfectly fine, necessary and even encouraged.
> ...



Louis Farrakhan Issues Sunday Call For An End To White Men -- 'Why Should There Be An End To Him?'

what do I win?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (May 29, 2018)

boedicca said:


> Is anyone else tired of how our culture revolves around stupid comments made by celebrities?
> 
> Gee, a has-been TV performer posted something stupid on Twitter.  Surely such a thing is the most important issue facing the global population today.


What in the world are you babbling about... nobody will be talking about this, a week from now....


----------



## Faun (May 29, 2018)

JimH52 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...


And the right wonders why so few blacks vote Republican.


----------



## Faun (May 29, 2018)

candycorn said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


I don’t see anyone working with Griffin. As far as Barr...?

_About an hour and a half before the cancellation was announced one of the show's consulting producers, Wanda Sykes, said she was done with it. "I will not be returning to @RoseanneOnABC," Sykes tweeted.

And Sara Gilbert, who plays Barr's daughter on the ABC sitcom, tweeted that Barr's comments are "abhorrent and do not reflect the beliefs of our cast and crew or anyone associated with our show."_​


----------



## g5000 (May 29, 2018)

Gracie said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Rocko said:
> ...


BWA-HA-HA-HA-HA!  You people are priceless.

Her father was an American contractor working in Iran when she was born.

That does not make her Iranian.  

Jesus, you people parrot the stupidest bullshit!


----------



## WEATHER53 (May 29, 2018)

Kathy head chopper  did and visually displayed something-aTrump severed head being held by her .
Roseanne made a crack about someone looking like an offspring of
Renegade Muslims and a movie

Not even in the same universe as to grotesqueness and unacceptability


----------



## ABikerSailor (May 29, 2018)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Is anyone else tired of how our culture revolves around stupid comments made by celebrities?
> ...



Actually, that depends.......................if Trump decides to do a twitter storm in support of Roseann (she's quite a supporter of his), then it could make it last even longer.  Especially if Trump tries to use this as a political talking point.  His supporters will see his tweets, and then, start talking about how unfair Disney and CBS are to Roseanne.  Would be especially funny if he said that they were trying to silence her right to free speech.  

I mean.......................look what happened with Kaepernick.  Trump didn't like him kneeling, made a big stink out of it on Twitter, and guess what?  The NFL folded like a cheap suit.   

What's to stop the Cheeto in Chief from using Roseanne for a political talking point?  I'm actually surprised he hasn't yet.


----------



## boedicca (May 29, 2018)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Is anyone else tired of how our culture revolves around stupid comments made by celebrities?
> ...



You must be as incredibly dull in real life as well as here.

In a week, a brand new stupid celebrity comment will become the focal point of existence by a large swath of the Idiot Media and people like you who follow it RELIGIOUSLY.


----------



## Pogo (May 29, 2018)

boedicca said:


> Is anyone else tired of how our culture revolves around stupid comments made by celebrities?
> 
> Gee, a has-been TV performer posted something stupid on Twitter.  Surely such a thing is the most important issue facing the global population today.



ZACKLY, thank you.  Did you know that just yesterday the  most important issue facing the world was finding out whether some obscure football player in some game nobody could see was standing for the national anthem or not?  It's a fast-changing world.  Sometimes it's half-fast.

As for Twitter, I always say, if a "wrecker" is for wrecks --- what's Twitter for?

Answer: same thing.


----------



## candycorn (May 29, 2018)

Faun said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Not to nitpick but you asked “who will work with her?” in response to my saying “fox will pick it up”.  

As soon as the casting call is put out, you’ll have a line of actors from Hollywood to Lake Havasu.  Its predicated on getting the deal first.


----------



## Gracie (May 29, 2018)

Wanda Sykes called Trump an Orangutan.


----------



## boedicca (May 29, 2018)

Pogo said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Is anyone else tired of how our culture revolves around stupid comments made by celebrities?
> ...




And don't forget that some Kardashian or other posted something vulgar on InstaFaceTwit!


----------



## candycorn (May 29, 2018)

Pogo said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Is anyone else tired of how our culture revolves around stupid comments made by celebrities?
> ...



nice


----------



## Pogo (May 29, 2018)

ABikerSailor said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



Hoe McCarthy used to do the same thing.  Eventually people saw through it.  Took way too long though.


----------



## ABikerSailor (May 29, 2018)

Gracie said:


> Wanda Sykes called Trump an Orangutan.



If Clyde the Orangutan had sex with Eva Braun (Hitler's girlfriend), the result would be Trump. 

See?  I can do it too...................................


----------



## Gracie (May 29, 2018)

ABikerSailor said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


Roseanne made her comment on twitter...not on her show. Kaepernick did his stunt while AT WORK. Big difference.


----------



## Pogo (May 29, 2018)

boedicca said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



As far as I know or care the Kardashians are an alien race on Star Trek.


----------



## Gracie (May 29, 2018)

ABikerSailor said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Wanda Sykes called Trump an Orangutan.
> ...


Should you be fired for it?


----------



## Gracie (May 29, 2018)

Hello? Should you be fired for it and your family thrown out in the streets?


----------



## ABikerSailor (May 29, 2018)

Gracie said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...



Your reading comprehension isn't that great, is it?  I only used Kaepernick as an example of Trump using him as a political talking point to stir up his base.  I also said that if Trump comes out in support of Roseanne and uses her as a political talking point for free speech, it could stay in the news for a while.


----------



## Pogo (May 29, 2018)

Gracie said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...



Nope, not "at work" --- during a national anthem.  That's not part of a football game, which was his work.

Besides which he did no "stunt" --- he simply did nothing.  Literally did nothing.


----------



## boedicca (May 29, 2018)

Pogo said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...




You are a fortunate man. I actually know that they are some subspecies of humans due to reading People Magazine at the hair salon.  Every six weeks I get caught up on the back issues about people I've never heard of before.


----------



## Gracie (May 29, 2018)

ABikerSailor said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...


Pish tosh. My reading comprehension is fine. Are you afraid to answer my question?


----------



## Gracie (May 29, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...


Oh bullshit. He was AT WORK. ON THE FIELD. But nice try. Not.


----------



## ABikerSailor (May 29, 2018)

Gracie said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Depends.  Currently I am on a message board under a screen name and nobody really knows who I am, so in this case, no.

However..................if I used my real name, and posted it under an avatar of me in uniform, yes, I should be held to account for it.


----------



## boedicca (May 29, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...




Kaeperpimpleneck was at work.   The football work doesn't start at the beginning of the game.  The Anthem and opening of the game are part of the show, for which he is paid.


----------



## Gracie (May 29, 2018)

Gracie said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


Repeat:

SHOULD YOU BE FIRED FOR WHAT YOU JUST POSTED?


----------



## Gracie (May 29, 2018)

ABikerSailor said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...


Hogwash. You want your freedom of speech as long as it pertains to what YOU want. And you know it.


----------



## ABikerSailor (May 29, 2018)

Gracie said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Actually, I learned how to know my audience while I was in the military.  In the military, your 1st Amendment rights are seriously curtailed.  I know that in uniform, I was very careful about what I said, as well as was careful with my behavior while in public.  Why?  Because I was there as a direct representative of the U.S. Navy. 

However....................catch me at a biker bar with all my friends?  Not really  careful about what I say, because we don't get offended so easily.

By the way..................ever heard of patience?  There are several other threads that I am currently reading, and I am not going to sit here on this thread just so I can answer your questions.  Ask once, and if I reply, you got your answer.  You don't have to ask me the same question several times just because you're impatient.


----------



## Pogo (May 29, 2018)

Gracie said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...




Number one, there is NO part of a football game that involves any national anthem.  ZERO.
Go ahead and prove that wrong.

While you're working on that, number two "continuing to sit on the bench" is not "pulling a stunt".  Go ahead and show us how doing nothing is doing something.


----------



## IsaacNewton (May 29, 2018)

And now Roseanne has put a young black child actress out of work. 

And Roseanne has already been dropped by her talent agency, ICM Partners.

Batting a thousand there cupcake.


----------



## Pogo (May 29, 2018)

boedicca said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Nope.  They're not.  He's paid to train, to learn plays, to run plays, to practice -- all those things related to _football_.  Besides which --- again  --- he was there anyway, on the bench.  Ask Gracie -- she just posted it in ALL CAPS.

Seriously, we're gonna rehash all these fake arguments already shot down in the NFL threads?  Again?  Get ready for cut-and-paste.


----------



## Pogo (May 29, 2018)

boedicca said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



See, I _never _read at the hair salon.  It's playing with fire to take oné's eyes off what somebody with a pair of scissors in her hands is doing.


----------



## boedicca (May 29, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...




Oh P'shaw.

The NFL has a "game operations manual" which has a policy that the anthem is to be played and that players should stand at attention.

Weasling around with the words is like calling a Spy an Informant.

_
The National Anthem must be played prior to every NFL game, and all players must be on the sideline for the National Anthem.

During the National Anthem, players on the field and bench area should stand at attention, face the flag, hold helmets in their left hand, and refrain from talking. The home team should ensure that the American flag is in good condition. It should be pointed out to players and coaches that we continue to be judged by the public in this area of respect for the flag and our country. Failure to be on the field by the start of the National Anthem may result in discipline, such as fines, suspensions, and/or the forfeiture of draft choice(s) for violations of the above, including first offenses...._


----------



## JimH52 (May 29, 2018)

candycorn said:


> Fox will pick it up.



They might and then they will have to go out and find some racist as supporting cast.  Several have already left and the rest don't want to be associated with the Queen of Mean....


----------



## Doc1 (May 29, 2018)

Jarrett was the real President.


----------



## my2¢ (May 29, 2018)

I didn't agree with most of the Obama administration's policies, but it has been successful in regards to bringing racists out into the open.  And as we see that legacy lives on.


----------



## Pogo (May 29, 2018)

boedicca said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...




Might wanna look up what the word *should* means.  Even if we grant your unsourced text as valid.

Meanwhile, once again -- he *WAS* on the sideline.  So Gracie's characterization of "stunt" just doesn't work.  If there was a "stunt" it's what you just described above after the word "should".  The NFL put that there, and did it only a few years ago.  

You can't pull a 'stunt" by doing nothing.  You literally cannot do that.


----------



## harmonica (May 29, 2018)

it's no worse than Rev Wright's racist crap


----------



## skews13 (May 29, 2018)

Gracie said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...



 Kapernick took a knee.  That is not a stunt. It's actually being respectful. Now some fat ass white redneck, going to the concession stand for a beer during the anthem is being disrespectful. The anthem being played at games is a fairly new event. It never used to happen. But like everything else, along comes some holier-than-thou-asshole-politician. Like Donald Trump.

What Barr did was blatant, in your face racism. As ugly, and disrespectful as it gets. 

Both ABC, and the NFL, will still be around long after Roseanne Barr, and Donald Trump are long forgotten.


----------



## harmonica (May 29, 2018)

Crepitus said:


> Anyone who denies this is either so dumb it's amazing they can post to a message board or covering their own racist tendancies.


denies what??


----------



## JimH52 (May 29, 2018)

I wanna know who put the straight jacket on Donnie to keep him from sending a defending Tweet for Rosanne.  Kelly had to have help....


----------



## IsaacNewton (May 29, 2018)

Maybe Roseanne Barr will team up with Tim Allen for a new show 'The Last Racist Standing'.


----------



## Pogo (May 29, 2018)

boedicca said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Are we just gonna  cut and paste the same post over and over now?

Once again, what does the word "should" mean?  If you're gonna cite some language (that you have no link for but let's assume it's valid) --- then you can't complain and second-guess what the language _says_.  It's either your basis, or it isn't.  Can't have it both ways.

And the language says "players must be on the field".  Which he was. Understand the difference between "must" and "should". If the language had required another "must" --- it would have been there.

That's been cancelled now btw.  And good riddance.


----------



## Zander (May 29, 2018)

Let's all clutch our pearls and gasp!!

Oh My!! Oh Dear! A TV celebrity said something offensive!! Oh My!! Oh Dear!


----------



## abu afak (May 29, 2018)

How stupid can you get?
I mean, this Namesake/Jewel of the family, and a person with an ostensible semblance of common sense and PR, takes a Voluntary Racist Ride.

I am for great latitude on Free Speech. I really am.
But this is Lunacy.
Wild allegations that are completely False, and without basis.

*Donald Trump Jr. retweeted Roseanne Barr’s racist tweets*
By Ruth Brown - May 29, 2018
https://pagesix.com/2018/05/29/don-trump-jr-retweeted-roseanne-barrs-racist-tweets/

Donald Trump Jr. retweeted some of the offensive tweets posted by Roseanne Barr before her show was canceled Tuesday — calling billionaire George Soros a Nazi “who turned in his fellow Jews.”

After falsely claiming that Chelsea Clinton is married to Soros’ nephew, Barr responded with an “apology” that included a bizarre conspiracy-mongering rant about the Democratic donor — which the president’s son then relayed to his 2.84 million followers.

“Sorry to have tweeted incorrect info about you!I Please forgive me! By the way, George Soros is a nazi who turned in his fellow Jews 2 be murdered in German concentration camps & stole their wealth-were you aware of that? But, we all make mistakes, right Chelsea?” Barr wrote in the tweet.

The disgraced comedian then followed up with a second tweet, which was also retweeted by Trump Jr., saying: _“Soros’ goal; the overthrow of us constitutional republic by buying/backing candidates 4 local district attorney races who will ignore US law & favor ‘feelings’ instead-and call everyone who is alarmed by that ‘racist’.”_

Soros, a Jew, was 13 when the Nazis occupied his homeland Hungary...​


----------



## Zander (May 29, 2018)

Tissue?


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (May 29, 2018)

abu afak said:


> How stupid can you get?
> I mean, this Namesake/Jewel of the family, and a person with an ostensible semblance of common sense and PR, takes a Voluntary Racist Ride.
> 
> I am for great latitude on Free Speech. I really am.
> ...


Not a surprise...The Trumps..are just not all that bright.


----------



## boedicca (May 29, 2018)

Pogo said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...




You clearly don't get your highlights done with foils.


----------



## Political Junky (May 29, 2018)

Roseanne is Jewish and knew she was disapproved of in Utah. She, of all people, should know better.

Roseanne Barr


----------



## boedicca (May 29, 2018)

Pogo said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...




Well if you insist:

_The National Anthem must be played prior to every NFL game, and all players must be on the sideline for the National Anthem._


----------



## tyroneweaver (May 29, 2018)

Did Don jr retweet the apology or are you going to leave that out?


----------



## SassyIrishLass (May 29, 2018)

No worries ABC will fire him....lol


----------



## Pogo (May 29, 2018)

skews13 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



Depending on which part of the timeline Gracie refers to --- at first Kaepernick literally did nothing.  He was on the bench, the anthem started to play --- and he continued to sit. In other words declined to take the action of getting up.  There can be no 'stunt" in _declining to take any action at all_.  A "stunt" would be an initiative action --- DOING something.

He did that for several games, quietly and personally, saying nothing.  The same thing I do at a baseball game.  Then one day some reporter --- who according to the behavior-dicktators should have been standing agape at the cloth god --- snapped his picture sitting, went to ask him about it, and the fake story was born.

In other words some hack reporter, not Colin Kaepernick, milked a "story" out of nothing.  _*Literally*_ out of nothing.  The literal action of nonaction.  The absence of kinetic energy.  The completely passive two minutes.

After that a teammate suggested if he adopted a genuflect pose he could demonstrate respect for the exercise while still defying the "should stand" puppet show, so he did.

Then the fake-story milkers tried to sell this bullshit snake oil that somehow "kneeling means disrespect" in a blatant explosion of Doublethink.  Kneeling, like a supplicant in prayer, like a commoner approaching the King, like a mourner visiting the dead, like a lad with a ring proposing marriage ---- a universally practiced gesture of supplicance, humility and respect ---- suddenly is supposed to mean its own opposite.

They must count on people swallowing whole without question to sell that shit.  Same thing the hack reporter that milked the original fake "story" counted on.  And of course the same thing Rump counted on in frothing the collective mouth of the Gullibles (not for nothing did he note "I love the poorly educated") in Alabama.


----------



## rightwinger (May 29, 2018)

abu afak said:


> How stupid can you get?
> I mean, this Namesake/Jewel of the family, and a person with an ostensible semblance of common sense and PR, takes a Voluntary Racist Ride.
> 
> I am for great latitude on Free Speech. I really am.
> ...


Lil Donnie is a Douchebag


----------



## Zander (May 29, 2018)

He retweeted comments about LWNJ George Soros- nothing racist. 

Fake News, is Fake.


----------



## candycorn (May 29, 2018)

JimH52 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Fox will pick it up.
> ...



Oh, the current incarnation is gone.  Forget it.  It’s over.  Laurie Metcalf is a Tony award nominee (if not winner).  Johnny Galeki (sp?) is on a very highly rated comedy on CBS.  John Goodman is a much desired actor in the movies.  None of them need Roseanne more than Roseanne (the actress in both cases) needs them.  The show _Roseanne_  is no-mas in my opinion.  Of course I’m the one who said Trump was dead like 20 times….lol.  

I will make a prediction that based only on this tweet and the outrage it spawned….Fox (one of their platforms-Fox, FX, FXX or whatever) will extend her an offer for a show that will be loosely the same type of show.  This will happen around Summer 2019 if not sooner.


----------



## rightwinger (May 29, 2018)

g5000 said:


> I imagine all of Roseann's co-stars and the show's crewmembers are pretty pissed she just put all of them out of a job.



Sleep with swine don’t complain if you come out stinking


----------



## The2ndAmendment (May 29, 2018)

When does the book burning begin?


----------



## Death Angel (May 29, 2018)

Meanwhile, ABC proved where their priorities are. anti-Semitism is okay, but hands off the black wards of our far left.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (May 29, 2018)

True.   The young George Soros worked with nazis to kill Jews.   He is really proud of that too.


----------



## Geaux4it (May 29, 2018)

The2ndAmendment said:


> When does the book burning begin?


Already happened under Obammy

-Geaux
----------

The Pentagon under the Obama Administration has just acknowledged seizing and burning the privately owned Bibles of American soldiers serving in Afghanistan. The Bibles had been printed in the local Pashto and Dari languages, and sent by private donors to American Christian soldiers and chaplains, for distribution to American troops on overseas military bases during optionally-attended Christian worship services.

Burned Bibles? - FactCheck.org


----------



## Pilot1 (May 29, 2018)

The Left is truly despicable how they twist things.  Grow up.


----------



## Lakhota (May 29, 2018)

ABC may have fired *Racist Roseanne* - but they do not have clean hands.  They knew what a racist bitch she was.  Just look at the attack on Susan Rice below from 2013:






*"Susan rice is a man with big swinging ape balls." -- Roseanne Barr*


----------



## Death Angel (May 29, 2018)

Tipsycatlover said:


> True.   The young George Soros worked with nazis to kill Jews.   He is really proud of that too.


Yep. He justified it. If not him, somebody else would have helped the Nazis. IN HIS OWN WORDS:


----------



## Indeependent (May 29, 2018)

In other news, Liberals love George Soros.
In yet other news, George Soros doesn't give a shit about anyone but George Soros.


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (May 29, 2018)

Death Angel said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > True.   The young George Soros worked with nazis to kill Jews.   He is really proud of that too.
> ...


Hmm..he was..what....13? But hey...judge on..twist it all up..the great thing is that no one believes you ..except all the other wing nutz.


----------



## Faun (May 29, 2018)

WEATHER53 said:


> Kathy head chopper  did and visually displayed something-aTrump severed head being held by her .
> Roseanne made a crack about someone looking like an offspring of
> Renegade Muslims and a movie
> 
> Not even in the same universe as to grotesqueness and unacceptability


Who's putting the two in the same realm?


----------



## Picaro (May 29, 2018)

Hollywood is full of racist Jews who loves them some Farrakhan and all those rapper racist thuggz, so why would we care about Roseanne's tame stuff? It at least was funny, unlike those racist punks on shows like TMZ and *The View* and all the rest of the daytime trash aimed especially at a black audience of obese, loud, and stupid women in the Hoodz.


----------



## Lakhota (May 29, 2018)

*VALERIE JARRETT: RACIST TWEETS A ‘TEACHING MOMENT’*

The Former White House Aide Responds To Roseanne Barr’s Twitter Tirade

This is what a decent, honorable, intelligent black woman looks and sounds like.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (May 29, 2018)

Right now, it looks like there will be a backlash.  Not against ABC  but against the black thumb suckers.


----------



## Death Angel (May 29, 2018)

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> Hmm..he was..what....13? But hey...judge on..twist it all up..the great thing is that no one believes you ..except all the other wing nutz.


He's NOT 13 now. He feels no remorse. That's what makes the man evil.


----------



## Picaro (May 29, 2018)

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...



I know this is new to you, but 13 back then was more than old enough to know right from wrong, what was bad and what was not, etc. Not that you personally have any morals and principles nor do your fellow 'millennial' sociopaths, but he doesn't get a pass for being Under 30 and being some minority.


----------



## Faun (May 29, 2018)

candycorn said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


I'm talking about her show. It's no longer the show it was if the have to replace most, or even every, cast member.


----------



## Picaro (May 29, 2018)

Death Angel said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> > Hmm..he was..what....13? But hey...judge on..twist it all up..the great thing is that no one believes you ..except all the other wing nutz.
> ...



Well, sociopaths like EEF only understand and relate to other sociopaths. No sense in expecting vermin to be anything but true to their Verminess.


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (May 29, 2018)

Picaro said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > EvilEyeFleegle said:
> ...


Dude..it's a LIE! Put out there for fools such as yourself to spread to other fools.

Love the attqck though..it's typical of you to be unable to actually put anything intelligent out there.

No matter..only fools believe it.....and only fools repeat it.

Fucking Russian troll.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (May 29, 2018)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Here's the kind of pig they'll hire:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It just occurred to me that @DigitialDrifter doesn't know this is a fake tweet. 

RWNJs. 

Everything must be explained to them.


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (May 29, 2018)

Picaro said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...


Except it's a lie..otherwise..you're spot on...LOL!


----------



## MindWars (May 29, 2018)

But DON'T YOU DARE CALL THAT POS LOSER OBAMA A THING......  GTH  traitorous pos b---h.  Loser .


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (May 29, 2018)

Zander said:


> He retweeted comments about LWNJ George Soros- nothing racist.
> 
> Fake News, is Fake.


Yup..nothing racist abut jew baiting....waiting for one of you congenital idiots to tell me..Buuuut..Jewish is not a race..or some such idiocy.


----------



## Issa (May 29, 2018)

Death Angel said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> > Hmm..he was..what....13? But hey...judge on..twist it all up..the great thing is that no one believes you ..except all the other wing nutz.
> ...


Like the orange when he said that the nazis in Charlotteville had good people wit them.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (May 29, 2018)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Right now, it looks like there will be a backlash.  Not against ABC  but against the black thumb suckers.




If there's anyone who know about thumb sucking, it would be you. 

Backlash? 

What? RWNJs swearing they will never ever again watch anything on ABC? Its not like they watch anything but Sean Hannity anyway. 
=====
ooo ooo  That's IT!!!

Roseanne wouldn't be BARR-d from fox. 

Palin couldn't handle it and Poopy Pants child pedo Nutgent is way too busy killing thins so maybe Barr could "work" for fox! Until she gets a call from trump to work at Mar a Lago North, that would be perfect. 

(BTW, anyone realize that this bitch is directly responsible for losing the jobs of a lot of people? Any RWNJs care? )


----------



## harmonica (May 29, 2018)

_The View_ is racist but they keep that on


----------



## bodecea (May 29, 2018)

Tipsycatlover said:


> True.   The young George Soros worked with nazis to kill Jews.   He is really proud of that too.


Love how the (((((((SOROS))))))) dog whistlers are out today.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (May 29, 2018)

MindWars said:


> View attachment 195808
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You get dumber everly day. 

The Olbermann tweet is fake but, not a good comparison. 

A better one is that went Kathy Griffin was fired for her bloody trump head, you were in favor of that. Right? 

What's the difference? 

Both have the right to free speech, right? 

Right?

Do you believe that CNN and ABC have the right to choose NOT to support what they say? 

Hypocrite.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (May 29, 2018)

harmonica said:


> _The View_ is racist but they keep that on




LOL

Obviously, you don't watch it. 

I've watched bits and pieces. No, they're not "racist". You confused them with Hannity. 

.


----------



## LOIE (May 29, 2018)

Flash said:


> Obama attending a church for 20 years that preached hate against Whites and Jews?


My husband and I used to listen to Rev. Jeremiah Wright on the radio every morning. I heard many of his sermons and gathered from them that he loved Black people very much and wanted to empower them. The things I heard him state about White people were factual, and even when the words were harsh, I sensed that he really wanted them to repent for their wrongdoing and receive salvation. I never sensed or heard him preach hate.


----------



## IsaacNewton (May 29, 2018)

I hear there will be regular Klan meetings in the West Wing of the White House soon. Don Jr. likely presiding. They're still looking for a white hood that won't mess up orange turd hair.


----------



## idb (May 29, 2018)

Death Angel said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > True.   The young George Soros worked with nazis to kill Jews.   He is really proud of that too.
> ...


He was 14 years old trying to maintain a lie to stay out of the camps so I'd give him a pass for the act...but it's a tough watch that he doesn't express any regret now.


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (May 29, 2018)

bodecea said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > True.   The young George Soros worked with nazis to kill Jews.   He is really proud of that too.
> ...


Yup..they are all over the other sites as well..Soros was in the Hitler youth..Soros turned in his cousins...Soros was a Nazi...

LOL! Soros was 9 when the war started 14 when it ended. His family escaped the camps by pretending to be Christian. I guess that's a big sin..for the trumpanzees!


----------



## Flash (May 29, 2018)

Delores Paulk said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > Obama attending a church for 20 years that preached hate against Whites and Jews?
> ...




Most racist think that their racism is factual.


----------



## Wyatt earp (May 29, 2018)

Luddly Neddite said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > This is war..Trump just won relection
> ...




You don't get it Trump just won... This is just pure war now....


----------



## Lakhota (May 29, 2018)

*NO BIGOT SURPRISE!*

Raging *Racist Roseanne* is history!  It's about time!


----------



## skews13 (May 29, 2018)

bear513 said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...



And he's taking heavy casualties.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (May 29, 2018)

idb said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...


His parents were Jew hating Jews.   They changed their name from Schwartz to Soros.


----------



## Wyatt earp (May 29, 2018)

This was the worst mistake on the left I seen in my life....


----------



## skews13 (May 29, 2018)

Pilot1 said:


> The Left is truly despicable how they twist things.  Grow up.



It get's even worse.

Then her agency, ICM, dropped her as a client. Now the next shoe has dropped in the blowback: the original iteration of the series has been dropped off numerous network schedules. The syndicated show, which ran in the late 1980s and early 1990s, was extremely well-distributed and lucrative; all the same, _The Hollywood Reporter_ reports that Viacom was the first to drop the former hit.

Five more networks drop 'Roseanne' reruns as the fallout from her latest racist nonsense continues

There goes her residual income to.


----------



## Zander (May 29, 2018)

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> > He retweeted comments about LWNJ George Soros- nothing racist.
> ...


Sorry you are so ignorant.

"Words mean things."
 - Saint Obama

What Roseanne said about Soros was not "racist" even if it hurts your wittle feewings.....


----------



## EvilCat Breath (May 29, 2018)

Issa said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > EvilEyeFleegle said:
> ...


Liberals paid people to show up as Nazis.


----------



## Faun (May 29, 2018)

bear513 said:


> This was the worst mistake on the left I seen in my life....


Disney is now the "left," is it?


----------



## Wyatt earp (May 29, 2018)

skews13 said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...




You wanted to beat Trump?

Now you have every old lady Republican against you..


----------



## Aba Incieni (May 29, 2018)

Lakhota said:


> *NO BIGOT SURPRISE!*
> 
> Raging *Racist Roseanne* is history!  It's about time!


Roseanne is Jewish.


----------



## Death Angel (May 29, 2018)

Faun said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > This was the worst mistake on the left I seen in my life....
> ...


Of course it is. It is not Want Disney's Disney


----------



## Wyatt earp (May 29, 2018)

Faun said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > This was the worst mistake on the left I seen in my life....
> ...




This was a huge mistake ...


----------



## Frankeneinstein (May 29, 2018)

IsaacNewton said:


> I hear there will be regular Klan meetings in the West Wing of the White House soon. Don Jr. likely presiding. They're still looking for a white hood that won't mess up orange turd hair.


whoa...how many arguments you guys lose today?


----------



## EvilCat Breath (May 29, 2018)

skews13 said:


> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> > The Left is truly despicable how they twist things.  Grow up.
> ...


And every one else's.   I never watched the show, not even in reruns.  

This nonsense is so over the top that democrats should expect a severe blow back.   Coming on the heels of the Starbucks idiocy, black whining and thumb sucking is approaching it's half life and democrats will pay the price.


----------



## Zander (May 29, 2018)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > Right now, it looks like there will be a backlash.  Not against ABC  but against the black thumb suckers.
> ...



That "bitch" (your word, your misogyny) created the jobs. They wouldn't have them if not for her. The jobs were taken away by ABC. 

Nobody really cares about this silliness.  Save your pearl clutching for something worthy, like , oh I don't know.....you could always go back to screaming "Trump wears poopy pants!!"


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (May 29, 2018)

Zander said:


> That "bitch" (your word, your misogyny) created the jobs.


Wrong. The people who watch her show created the jobs. Now they will be watching other shows, creating other jobs. You goofballs really are ass-backwards on this concept.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (May 29, 2018)

Zander said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...



Roseanne didn't create the show.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (May 29, 2018)

bear513 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...



I think you are vastly overestimating the popularity of Roseanne.


----------



## Wyatt earp (May 29, 2018)

I have seen alot of fuck ups..this one just won the Republicans the house..


You fucked up..it will be remembered..


----------



## Wyatt earp (May 29, 2018)

theDoctorisIn said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




By saying that..I am not..


----------



## bodecea (May 29, 2018)

Tipsycatlover said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...


((((((SOROS)))))))   psst!  evil Jewish Overlord Conspiracy


----------



## Zander (May 29, 2018)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...



Pedantic prattling.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (May 29, 2018)

bear513 said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...



Perhaps I am misunderstanding your argument, but you appear to be arguing that by cancelling Roseanne, enough people will be so enraged that Repiblicans will win.

Is that incorrect?


----------



## EvilCat Breath (May 29, 2018)

Of course Roseanne created the concept for the show.   It wasn't some guy sitting around in his underwear with a remote in his hand.

Originally the show grew out of Roseanne's stand up comedy routine as "domestic goddess".  I never liked Roseanne and never watched her show at all.  She is a self professed marxist.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (May 29, 2018)

Zander said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > Zander said:
> ...



She didn't create the show. Marcy Carsey and Tom Werner created the show, and hired her for it.


----------



## Wyatt earp (May 29, 2018)

People are figuring out not that many conservative shows .

I don't even watch it.....


I am telling you..Lefty's are screwed..


----------



## Wyatt earp (May 29, 2018)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...




She made it .


----------



## mdk (May 29, 2018)

This just ensured a Republican majority for the next 40 years!!!!111!!


----------



## theDoctorisIn (May 29, 2018)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Of course Roseanne created the concept for the show.   It wasn't some guy sitting around in his underwear with a remote in his hand.
> 
> Originally the show grew out of Roseanne's stand up comedy routine as "domestic goddess".  I never liked Roseanne and never watched her show at all.  She is a self professed marxist.



Nope.

The show was created by Carsey-Werner Productions and Matt Williams. Roseanne was hired for it.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (May 29, 2018)

theDoctorisIn said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...


No one is going to be enraged. Her fans of which there are many just won't like it.  They will react, not with rage but distaste.  Democrats will certainly suffer from  this next little cut, little slight, small avoidance.  Rage is too big a word.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (May 29, 2018)

bear513 said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > Zander said:
> ...



One could argue that her acting caused the show to be popular, but she didn't create the show, or write it.


----------



## Aba Incieni (May 29, 2018)

Those American Jews are so racist. tsk tsk.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (May 29, 2018)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > Of course Roseanne created the concept for the show.   It wasn't some guy sitting around in his underwear with a remote in his hand.
> ...


They just happened to create it around her.


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (May 29, 2018)

Tipsycatlover said:


> True.   The young George Soros worked with nazis to kill Jews.   He is really proud of that too.


Another InfoWars fan eh?


----------



## theDoctorisIn (May 29, 2018)

Tipsycatlover said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...



Well, that's the thing. They didn't create it around her. 

They came up with the idea, and then decided that she'd be a good fit for the character they were creating. 

Her standup persona at the time was not particularly similar to her character on the show.


----------



## candycorn (May 29, 2018)

Faun said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Thats true; the 3 I mentioned, Goodman, Metcalf, and Galeki don't need the taint.


----------



## Wyatt earp (May 29, 2018)

Tipsycatlover said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...




I awlays feel the nation's pulse..  this is the biggest mistake ever on the left..


----------



## Aba Incieni (May 29, 2018)

bear513 said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...


Hillary was their biggest mistake.

This is just another case of Loser censorship of opposing views.


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (May 29, 2018)

bear513 said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...


A bit of a one trick pony, aren't you?


----------



## Wyatt earp (May 29, 2018)

theDoctorisIn said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...




It's a reboot..she was making conservative popular. . 

I can tell this shit.. this is the biggest mistake ever. Congrats Trump just won..


----------



## BlueGin (May 29, 2018)

DrLove said:


> norwegen said:
> 
> 
> > When someone makes a remark involving apes, why do snowflakes always associate it with black people?
> ...


Apparently you were asleep for the 8 years liberals called GWB a chimp and posted photo shops of him.

Typical liberal moonbat.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (May 29, 2018)

theDoctorisIn said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...


She wrote 230 episodes.

Roseanne (TV Series 1988– )         - Writing credits - IMDb


----------



## Wyatt earp (May 29, 2018)

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...




Say what? I comment on everything..

And this I know because reading everywhere .


----------



## Lakhota (May 29, 2018)

Sick!  Really, really sick!


----------



## Wyatt earp (May 29, 2018)

I have never seen a bigger mistake in my life..


----------



## JimH52 (May 29, 2018)

Tipsycatlover said:


> True.   The young George Soros worked with nazis to kill Jews.   He is really proud of that too.



Link


----------



## Gracie (May 29, 2018)

This is not a new thing for roseann. And ABC knew it. They only cancelled the show due to backlash and fear of losing $$$$ from advertisers. So in essence....they knew what they were getting. She didn't get mellower with age, yet they brought her back.


----------



## JimH52 (May 29, 2018)

Lakhota said:


> Sick!  Really, really sick!



More scary than funny...but more TRUE.  Where is his/her MAGA hat?


----------



## Aba Incieni (May 29, 2018)

Lakhota said:


> Sick!  Really, really sick!


American Jewish humor.


----------



## Wyatt earp (May 29, 2018)

bear513 said:


> I have never seen a bigger mistake in my life..



Well maybe I did when Comey...

Why do you idiot liberals keep fucking up..????


----------



## BlueGin (May 29, 2018)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Where's the left's demands that Roseanne has a first amendment right to say what she wants ?
> 
> It's freedom of speech when it's NFL players kneeling, but it's suddenly not free speech when it's something they don't agree with.


When it's Alec Baldwin,Kathy Griffin or Sandra Bernhard they are all...lighten up they are "comedian 's". Notice how the tune changes when they don't agree with said " comedian". Liberals are full of shit.


----------



## BlueGin (May 29, 2018)

Rocko said:


> Libs use to love roseann when she was grabbing her twat while singing the National anthem


And talking smack about GWB and Sarah Palin.


----------



## Vandalshandle (May 29, 2018)

Fang said:


> Ted Frazier said:
> 
> 
> > In a now deleted to eat, the sitcom actress called African American former Obama advisor Valerie Jarrett comes from planet of the apes.
> ...



She has been fired. I'm over it!


----------



## Flash (May 29, 2018)

This is the bitch that fired Roseanne.

Kinda looks like an ape herself, doesn't she?  No wonder she was so butthurt.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (May 29, 2018)

Flash said:


> This is the bitch that fired Roseanne.
> 
> Kinda looks like an ape herself, doesn't she?  No wonder she was so butthurt.


A black female who is smarter, more well-educated, and more successful than you ... she really hits all your trigger points...


----------



## JimH52 (May 29, 2018)

trump finally got something right....Rosanne WAS "all about us."  The show was about the racist element in the country.  HE WAS PROUD....for a few weeks...


----------



## JimH52 (May 29, 2018)

Flash said:


> This is the bitch that fired Roseanne.
> 
> Kinda looks like an ape herself, doesn't she?  No wonder she was so butthurt.



Go wash your MAGA hat,,,,the red is coming off on you neck....


----------



## BlueGin (May 29, 2018)

jknowgood said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > I kind of do feel bad for the rest of the cast of the show.  Now they are all out of jobs because Rosanne is kind of an idiot.
> ...


Couldn't happen to a nicer bunch of asshats either.


----------



## Aba Incieni (May 29, 2018)

Flash said:


> This is the bitch that fired Roseanne.
> 
> Kinda looks like an ape herself, doesn't she?  No wonder she was so butthurt.


They also produced The Cosby Show.

They're all about racist Jews and black perverts.


----------



## JimH52 (May 29, 2018)

BlueGin said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > Libs use to love roseann when she was grabbing her twat while singing the National anthem
> ...



GWB would be a breath of fresh air compared to the orange king....Sarah go her millions and grand-kids by multiple men and ran back to Alaska....to pray.


----------



## JimH52 (May 29, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > This is the bitch that fired Roseanne.
> ...



This woman has more brains in her eye lids than you RWers have totally...


----------



## Gracie (May 29, 2018)

To be honest..I thought Shrub Bush did indeed look like a chimpanzee. I think Tracy Morgan looks like one too. If that makes me racist...ok.

I also think Jarrett is a nice looking woman. So is the CEO of ABC. But fuck...when someone looks like a monkey (ron perlman is a PERFECT example!)..well...thats what they look like. Some look like a horse, some have features of a pig (harvey weinstein has piggy eyes).


----------



## Aba Incieni (May 29, 2018)

JimH52 said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...


She's so smart she hires black perverts and racist Jews to work for her.


----------



## BlueGin (May 29, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> Watch millions of people boycott ABC for a week.


I never watch ABC. Do people still watch regular tv ? Who knew.


----------



## Gracie (May 29, 2018)

Flash said:


> This is the bitch that fired Roseanne.
> 
> Kinda looks like an ape herself, doesn't she?  No wonder she was so butthurt.


She reminds me of Whitney Houston...who was far from ugly.


----------



## Wyatt earp (May 29, 2018)

83 pages ..

Watch what will happen..her stupid show back on..if it's not....god help the liberals..


----------



## Flash (May 29, 2018)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > This is the bitch that fired Roseanne.
> ...




She is  Left Wing Negro asshole and no amount of filthy Hollywood money can hide that.


----------



## Wyatt earp (May 29, 2018)

Gracie said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > This is the bitch that fired Roseanne.
> ...



God I miss Whitney


----------



## Flash (May 29, 2018)

Gracie said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > This is the bitch that fired Roseanne.
> ...




She reminds me of a monkey.


----------



## Flash (May 29, 2018)

JimH52 said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...




Rosanne Barr is more successful and richer than tens of millions of you stupid welfare queen Moon Bats.


----------



## WEATHER53 (May 29, 2018)

Blacks can mouth off with impunity and anyone who challenged that is racist
Whites who mouth off with impunity are called racist

This one way street is in the process of reverting back to even Steven and liberals are frantic


----------



## Circe (May 29, 2018)

tigerred59 said:


> *YOU TRUMP BASTARDS DON'T RUN THIS COUNTRY!!*



Sure we do. That's why you're mad. If we didn't now run the country, you wouldn't care what we thought.

Just like we don't care what you think.


----------



## WEATHER53 (May 29, 2018)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > This is the bitch that fired Roseanne.
> ...


“More well educated” is no more well educated then gooder educated


----------



## Circe (May 29, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> > We'll see. However, as the title of the thread states, the firing of Rosanne validates the crackdown on kneelers in the NFL and the subsequent firings that could arise.
> ...




Seems to me if they fired Roseanne for her Tweet, they ought to fire every single black football player who ever took a knee to disrespect the flag. Immediately, just as fast as they cancelled the TV sitcom. 

So why don't they? Because everyone is afraid of blacks right now. Have to walk on eggshells. Pretty silly.  If they fire Roseanne, they SURE should fire these rotten worthless unpatriotic players.


----------



## Nia88 (May 29, 2018)

Rocko said:


> Nia88 said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



White guilt? Sweetie I'm black and I've been called a monkey before. And it was used as a slur.


----------



## Aba Incieni (May 29, 2018)

Nia88 said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > Nia88 said:
> ...


Do your friends use a racial slur when they address you, my nagger?


----------



## Circe (May 29, 2018)

WEATHER53 said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...




Oh, some black fired Roseanne? Canned the show? Sheeeeeeeesh. That's pretty low.


----------



## JimH52 (May 29, 2018)

Gracie said:


> To be honest..I thought Shrub Bush did indeed look like a chimpanzee. I think Tracy Morgan looks like one too. If that makes me racist...ok.
> 
> I also think Jarrett is a nice looking woman. So is the CEO of ABC. But fuck...when someone looks like a monkey (ron perlman is a PERFECT example!)..well...thats what they look like. Some look like a horse, some have features of a pig (harvey weinstein has piggy eyes).



You will be happy to know that thinking and enunciating that anyone looks like a chimpanzee makes you a proud racist.  You are a honorable member of the MAGA....or MAWA.....the new hat insignia for Make America White Again.


----------



## Circe (May 29, 2018)

MarathonMike said:


> Roseanne Barr is not stupid. She knew what would happen when she sent that Tweet. There is something fishy about this IMO. Maybe she wanted out of the show pronto or had some personal issues.




Yeah, all that occurred to me, too. However, I expect that's all too complicated.

The parsimonious explanation is that she got drunk and tweeted drunk.
You know people do that.


----------



## JimH52 (May 29, 2018)

Circe said:


> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...



Oh....the shame a Black Television Executive.  What is your White World coming to?


----------



## Nia88 (May 29, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> Nia88 said:
> 
> 
> > Rocko said:
> ...



No they don't. My friends either call me by my name or my nickname. 

Not all of us each other my nigga. Don't be so ignorant.


----------



## WEATHER53 (May 29, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> Nia88 said:
> 
> 
> > Rocko said:
> ...


That’s probably the most innane of all. Blacks denegrate  each other with constant “nigga” references yet it’s a whole other make pretend offense if whites do it


----------



## Aba Incieni (May 29, 2018)

JimH52 said:


> Circe said:
> 
> 
> > WEATHER53 said:
> ...


You tell us, whitey.


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (May 29, 2018)

Circe said:


> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...


That decision was made at a much higher level..but I wish it were true..I love poetic justice.


----------



## miketx (May 29, 2018)

Dang liberals are such crying little bitches! So let me get this straight, Roseanne tells a joke that offends liberal pussies so they shut down her show firing all the cast and crew? Classic scum! Same with gun control. Somebody goes on a rampage, take guns from everybody. lol


----------



## skews13 (May 29, 2018)

Circe said:


> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...



The President of Disney that owns ABC made the call. He also  called Valerie Jarrett, and personally apologized to her before pulling the show.


----------



## miketx (May 29, 2018)

Dana7360 said:


> norwegen said:
> 
> 
> > When someone makes a remark involving apes, why do snowflakes always associate it with black people?
> ...


Who cares?


----------



## mudwhistle (May 29, 2018)

Nia88 said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > Nia88 said:
> ...


No shit????

Damn......that's the first time I've ever heard of a black person being called a Monkey.
Shit.....I can't count how many times I've been called a Monkey myself.
And a N****r lover as well.

It has permanently damaged my self-esteem...let me tell ya....


----------



## Aba Incieni (May 29, 2018)

WEATHER53 said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > Nia88 said:
> ...


They get to say it because that's what they are.

So goes their reasoning, anyway.


----------



## Circe (May 29, 2018)

JimH52 said:


> Oh....the shame a Black Television Executive.  What is your White World coming to?



Nothing good, that's for sure. Black rioters, perverts, a constant parade of illegitimate "victims."


----------



## miketx (May 29, 2018)

I didn't realize jarrett was black, I thought she was just  filthy muzz. Now I really hate her.


----------



## mudwhistle (May 29, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> Nia88 said:
> 
> 
> > Rocko said:
> ...


No....it's socially acceptable to use the label "Niggah". 
My former black GF said so.


----------



## miketx (May 29, 2018)

skews13 said:


> Circe said:
> 
> 
> > WEATHER53 said:
> ...


Sounds like another pussy hollywood lib.


----------



## Aba Incieni (May 29, 2018)

Nia88 said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > Nia88 said:
> ...


Yes you do. You're a pretender. It's the black American word. They took it back and made it their own.

Makes you proud, don't it.


----------



## mudwhistle (May 29, 2018)

WEATHER53 said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > Nia88 said:
> ...


It's just not the same without the 'er' on the end.
So they can niggah each other all the time and not be hypocrites.


----------



## Aba Incieni (May 29, 2018)

mudwhistle said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > Nia88 said:
> ...


We don't use racial slurs on each other. It's a strictly black American thing.


----------



## WEATHER53 (May 29, 2018)

miketx said:


> Dang liberals are such crying little bitches! So let me get this straight, Roseanne tells a joke that offends liberal pussies so they shut down her show firing all the cast and crew? Classic scum! Same with gun control. Somebody goes on a rampage, take guns from everybody. lol


It is an extrapolation of one person does  one thing there all persons of that description  must be punished


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (May 29, 2018)

miketx said:


> Dang liberals are such crying little bitches! So let me get this straight, Roseanne tells a joke that offends liberal pussies so they shut down her show firing all the cast and crew? Classic scum! Same with gun control. Somebody goes on a rampage, take guns from everybody. lol


A bit late to the thread are we? Nope..Roseanne goes on a tweet rampage..not a joke..although that's how they are trying to clean it up...shits all over Soros..i guess Trump JR liked that part...because he retweeted it--and then denied doing so..after about a million people had archives...and in the midst of all this Barr makes a reference most see as racist..most being any who are not right wing. ABC fires her.

There..now you can make an ass out of yourself..but an informed ass!


----------



## WEATHER53 (May 29, 2018)

skews13 said:


> Circe said:
> 
> 
> > WEATHER53 said:
> ...


That was very fluffy feelings of him


----------



## mudwhistle (May 29, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...


Exactly.
Honkys don't think of race 24/7/365 like blacks tend to do.


----------



## WEATHER53 (May 29, 2018)

mudwhistle said:


> Nia88 said:
> 
> 
> > Rocko said:
> ...


I am so driven and damaged by liberal chastisement that I want to turn my whole life over to reparations from them


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (May 29, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...


Actually the logic is the same you deplorables use..when you call yourselves deplorable--but i imagine that's a bit too complicated for you.


----------



## TomParks (May 29, 2018)

This stuff is why millions are cutting the cord. Roseanne was the only show I watched on ABC so now its blocked on my TV and I'm sure many more will do the same. I have much respect for Roseanne telling ABC to shove it


----------



## Aba Incieni (May 29, 2018)

mudwhistle said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


My husband says they don't. They never did around me.


----------



## Aba Incieni (May 29, 2018)

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > WEATHER53 said:
> ...


Deplorable is not a racial slur. I guess that's too complicated for you.


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (May 29, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...


Polock mick **** hunky bogtrotter limey ginger.............................................


----------



## Circe (May 29, 2018)

mudwhistle said:


> No....it's socially acceptable to use the label "Niggah".
> My former black GF said so.



At least I know now why you call yourself Mudwhistle.


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (May 29, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...


I thought it might be...as i said the logic is the same..making a pejorative your own..by adapting it--but...complicated.


----------



## Aba Incieni (May 29, 2018)

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


We aren't any of those things and don't use racial slurs, especially against each other.


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (May 29, 2018)

WEATHER53 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Nia88 said:
> ...


All I ask.is that you don't breed.


----------



## Aba Incieni (May 29, 2018)

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > EvilEyeFleegle said:
> ...


A racial pejorative to describe yourself. Get it right because it's very complicated.


----------



## mudwhistle (May 29, 2018)

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (May 29, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...


Liar....I've heard all sorts of racial slurs used white on white. But hey..if you say it often enough..you MIGHT make it true/ Maybe.....


----------



## mudwhistle (May 29, 2018)

Circe said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > No....it's socially acceptable to use the label "Niggah".
> ...


You probably don't but nice try.


----------



## Aba Incieni (May 29, 2018)

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > EvilEyeFleegle said:
> ...


I'm not white.


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (May 29, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...


Nope...you are an idiot and you continue to insist on racial..when it is not a racial mechanism..just a social adjustment..but///can't fix stupid...so rock on.


----------



## WEATHER53 (May 29, 2018)

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


Government dependent animals like you “breed” I bring children into the world who are taught responsibility via commitment, love and discipline and have gone onto great success


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (May 29, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...


Dang..it's more serious than i thought!


----------



## Flash (May 29, 2018)

miketx said:


> Dang liberals are such crying little bitches! So let me get this straight, Roseanne tells a joke that offends liberal pussies so they shut down her show firing all the cast and crew? Classic scum! Same with gun control. Somebody goes on a rampage, take guns from everybody. lol




That is OK.  There was a report today that Fox will pick up the show.  It will probably have a larger audience and be more pro Trump.

Meanwhile ABC will be running reruns of Sanford and Son.


----------



## BlueGin (May 29, 2018)

Lakhota said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like how you whiney snowflakes act like you didn't have a hand in that.

Nice try.


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (May 29, 2018)

WEATHER53 said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> > WEATHER53 said:
> ...


Uh huh..sounds good...but the garbage you espouse....makes it doubtful.....Just don't...breed......i pay too much in taxes as it is...


----------



## mudwhistle (May 29, 2018)

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > EvilEyeFleegle said:
> ...


And you're a racist.


----------



## WEATHER53 (May 29, 2018)

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > EvilEyeFleegle said:
> ...


Untruth and posters from both sides would agree upon that
When you use the old “you do it too”, try and be within light years of reality


----------



## Aba Incieni (May 29, 2018)

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > EvilEyeFleegle said:
> ...


If you had a TV show, it would be cancelled for such a racially insensitive statement. Your fellow Losers on this board would cheer your cancellation.


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (May 29, 2018)

Flash said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Dang liberals are such crying little bitches! So let me get this straight, Roseanne tells a joke that offends liberal pussies so they shut down her show firing all the cast and crew? Classic scum! Same with gun control. Somebody goes on a rampage, take guns from everybody. lol
> ...


I love that show! Silverman was a genius. GFox is welcome to Barr...only time i look at that channel is for UFC and NASCAR. Oh...and baseball.


----------



## mudwhistle (May 29, 2018)

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > EvilEyeFleegle said:
> ...


What kind of racial slurs do whites use that totally upsets white people???


----------



## Aba Incieni (May 29, 2018)

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > EvilEyeFleegle said:
> ...


Tell us again how horrible white people are, whitey.


----------



## TomParks (May 29, 2018)

Flash said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Dang liberals are such crying little bitches! So let me get this straight, Roseanne tells a joke that offends liberal pussies so they shut down her show firing all the cast and crew? Classic scum! Same with gun control. Somebody goes on a rampage, take guns from everybody. lol
> ...



What makes me laugh is her co-stars who have no career bashing her.....tomorrow they will wake up and realize they lost their paychecks.....stupid liberal drones


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (May 29, 2018)

BlueGin said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > *
> ...


Her actions...her responsibility. But if i had something to do with it...I bear that burden...I suspect not..as it happened whist i was asleep.


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (May 29, 2018)

TomParks said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


Yeah...Poor John Goodman---no one will ever hire him...ROTFL!


----------



## WEATHER53 (May 29, 2018)

Gilbert is a libbie lesbo on that awful hen house “talk” show


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (May 29, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...


***sigh*** you really are kind of stupid, ya know. Perhaps if you got your ass out of the trailer once and a while....maybe got off the crack and onto the employment line...i know you must be able to do ..something--or someone---quit spending my tax dollars on Oxy's.


----------



## KJohnson (May 29, 2018)

August West said:


> KJohnson said:
> 
> 
> > norwegen said:
> ...


There was never anyone in this country more racist than Obama, Except for his friends, Al Sharpton, Louis Farrakhan, and Eric Holder.


----------



## Aba Incieni (May 29, 2018)

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > EvilEyeFleegle said:
> ...


Such open racial bigotry is refreshingly new. The Don has brought out the Losers true colors, as it were.


----------



## JimH52 (May 29, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > Circe said:
> ...



I guess intelligent, black, successful women threaten you?


----------



## TheGreenHornet (May 29, 2018)

Great movie......but could it be made today?  Valerie Jarret would be a natural for a leading role  if another one is made.  Would not even require that much makeup.


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (May 29, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...


I'll try to bear up under the burden...but you see...you make the classic mistake of thinking that I'm a lib--so your little shots are a bit wide of the mark.

Not that it matters...I'd be contemptuous of you no matter your race...because stupid trumps color every time.


----------



## Aba Incieni (May 29, 2018)

JimH52 said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...


I guess you feel threatened by this one.


----------



## mudwhistle (May 29, 2018)

Flash said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Dang liberals are such crying little bitches! So let me get this straight, Roseanne tells a joke that offends liberal pussies so they shut down her show firing all the cast and crew? Classic scum! Same with gun control. Somebody goes on a rampage, take guns from everybody. lol
> ...


Nope.....they want to show reruns of Glee and MTV *Muslim Television*


----------



## Aba Incieni (May 29, 2018)

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > EvilEyeFleegle said:
> ...


You haven't been discussing color. You've been discussing race. In a very insensitive way, Loser.


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (May 29, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...


Not racial..pure class snobbery--get it right....how many white people do you think are lounging around the flyover states..sucking up my tax dollars on disability scams and hustling oxy scripts..a lot...a whole lot....


----------



## Flash (May 29, 2018)

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> TomParks said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...




A couple of people like Goodman will get other works.  He is a big star in his own right.  Most won't.

Roseanne will thrive.  She is already very rich.  

However, there are rumors that Fox will pick up the series and will probably have even a larger audience.

Roseanne will be the darling of the Right now and that is a good thing to be.


----------



## Aba Incieni (May 29, 2018)

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > EvilEyeFleegle said:
> ...


I don't even live in your country. As you've so aptly shown, it's much too racist for us decent people.


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (May 29, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...


You don't get to decide..what I'm discussing..loser. To the inbreds here..color and race are the same....


----------



## Gracie (May 29, 2018)

mudwhistle said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...


I'm trying to image it...or remember if it ever happened. Pretty sure it doesn't.

"Hey honkey!"
"Hey! How ya doin', cracka?"
"Oh pretty good, whitey!"
"That's good to hear, my redneck!"

Whites just don't do that shit. It must be a black thing.


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (May 29, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...


Wow...thank you! Best news I've gotten in hours.


----------



## Aba Incieni (May 29, 2018)

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > EvilEyeFleegle said:
> ...


That explains why you interchange them.


----------



## Faun (May 29, 2018)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Great movie......but could it be made today?  Valerie Jarret would be a natural for a leading role  if another one is made.  Would not even require that much makeup.


Ask Rosanne if it was worth losing millions of dollars over.


----------



## Flash (May 29, 2018)

JimH52 said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...




Stupid Libtard assholes like Dungey disgust me.


----------



## Aba Incieni (May 29, 2018)

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > EvilEyeFleegle said:
> ...


Thank yourself.


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (May 29, 2018)

Gracie said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > EvilEyeFleegle said:
> ...


Hmmm...I have heard whites call each other peckerwood...and self describe themselves as rednecks and crackers.


----------



## Vandalshandle (May 29, 2018)

I predict that Rosanne will be nominated for president by the GOP when Trump has a temper tantrum and quits.


----------



## Flash (May 29, 2018)

Faun said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > Great movie......but could it be made today?  Valerie Jarret would be a natural for a leading role  if another one is made.  Would not even require that much makeup.
> ...




Ask ABC if stupid mindless Moon Bat political correctness was worth losing millions over.

Roseanne will make the money back on Fox or someplace else.  ABC is out a very successful series and will lose even more viewers.


----------



## Aba Incieni (May 29, 2018)

Vandalshandle said:


> I predict that Rosanne will be nominated for president by the GOP when Trump has a temper tantrum and quits.


She and Oprah will have a weigh-in before every debate.


----------



## HaShev (May 29, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Amazing how many conservatives support calling black people apes


Don't you mean how many liberals support lying to say Rosanne said something she didn't say?
THERE'S A HUGE DIFFERENCE between COMEDIC USAGE OF a movie character reference in "planet of the apes" (which character was not an ape by the way) and calling someone an ape let alone a race as a whole.
NEVER DID SHE DO THE LATER 2, BuT YOU JUST DID.   BY doing what you and the liberal 
media do to race bait and pander a race of people, you are being the racist thinking you can control that race's opinions through forming a new narrative (word play), insulting them as too dumb to know that you are using them as bait.

FACT:  ABC IS right this minute airing the sitcom
 "Blackish" with an episode that was more racist then anything you fabricated Rosanne to say.
WHY are the few white writers and producers of that show allowed to keep their job?
Why is the show allowed to air at all if it's a poor portrayal and racist in nature?


----------



## Dana7360 (May 29, 2018)

Death Angel said:


> Ted Frazier said:
> 
> 
> > In a now deleted to eat, the sitcom actress called African American former Obama advisor Valerie Jarrett comes from planet of the apes.
> ...







She was born in Iran but her parents are were from America. She is an American citizen by birth because both of her parents were American citizens.

Her mother's family is African American. In fact one of her great-grandfathers was the first African American to go to MIT. He was an architect. 

Her maiden name is Bowman. Her mother's name was Barbara Bowman. Her father's name was James Bowman. 

You might want to read her wikipedia page and learn about her. 

She's not Iranian.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (May 29, 2018)

Flash said:


> Roseanne will make the money back on Fox or someplace else.


Not on an ad-based venue, she won't. They didn't lose millions when they cancelled the show. They lost millions when Roseanne had an episode of mental illness, live on Twitter


----------



## BlueGin (May 29, 2018)

boedicca said:


> Is anyone else tired of how our culture revolves around stupid comments made by celebrities?
> 
> Gee, a has-been TV performer posted something stupid on Twitter.  Surely such a thing is the most important issue facing the global population today.


Has to be ...Debra Messing cried tears of joy and hope for humanity when ABC cancelled the show.

Idiot bubble dwellers with no life...


----------



## JimH52 (May 29, 2018)

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



Yup...


----------



## MarathonMike (May 29, 2018)

Circe said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> > Roseanne Barr is not stupid. She knew what would happen when she sent that Tweet. There is something fishy about this IMO. Maybe she wanted out of the show pronto or had some personal issues.
> ...


I suppose but that was so over the top, she wanted to be canned. She is an experienced drunk .


----------



## Flash (May 29, 2018)

mudwhistle said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...




That is good for 2 share, isn't it?  Instead of 18 million viewers they will be lucky to get 300K.


----------



## Pogo (May 29, 2018)

Flash said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...



"Dungey"?


----------



## Flash (May 29, 2018)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > Roseanne will make the money back on Fox or someplace else.
> ...


----------



## Faun (May 29, 2018)

Flash said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...


LOLOLOL

Dumbfuck, Roseanne Barr is a member of the Green party. That's more Liberal than Hillary. Fox doesn't even let them on their property.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (May 29, 2018)

Flash said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...


Yeah, it's my opinion.  Shall we revisit this in a few months, and see if it was correct?  I'll remind ya.


----------



## Aba Incieni (May 29, 2018)

Faun said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Jewish Americans making fun of black Americans. The Big Tent has collapsed.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (May 29, 2018)

Rocko said:


> Racist!!!!! Everything is racist!!!!!


My toaster is a racist because it burnt my toast.


----------



## TomParks (May 29, 2018)

Rush was 100% right when the series got such a huge rating....the left would no stand for it. They refused to let Roseanne mention Trump and it was reported the second series would scrub away the politics so I figure she did this to get fired. 

ABC Boss Defends Black and Asian Families Joke on 'Roseanne,' Insists Next Season Will Be 'Less Political'


----------



## BlueGin (May 29, 2018)

JimH52 said:


> trump finally got something right....Rosanne WAS "all about us."  The show was about the racist element in the country.  HE WAS PROUD....for a few weeks...


I see you were sent your talking points script.


----------



## HaShev (May 29, 2018)

This is who Rosanne referenced resemblance to the character in the Planet of the Apes movie:
Kim Hunter (a white woman) as Character "Dr. Zira"


----------



## rightwinger (May 29, 2018)

Gracie said:


> This is not a new thing for roseann. And ABC knew it. They only cancelled the show due to backlash and fear of losing $$$$ from advertisers. So in essence....they knew what they were getting. She didn't get mellower with age, yet they brought her back.


I felt the same way when I heard she was coming back
You know this is the same crazy Roseanne who would say anything or do anything on a whim


----------



## fbj (May 29, 2018)

So will all blacks sleep better tonight since Roseanne was Cancelled?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (May 29, 2018)

fbj said:


> So will all blacks sleep better tonight since Roseanne was Cancelled?


Hmm, won't make much difference tonight.  But their children and granchildren might end up sleeping better. 

I gotta tell ya, that didn't take a lot of brainpower to puzzle out.


----------



## Gracie (May 29, 2018)

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


Yeah, some have but it is not a constant like the blacks do to each other.


----------



## fbj (May 29, 2018)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> > So will all blacks sleep better tonight since Roseanne was Cancelled?
> ...



 Will my life change as a black man now that the show is cancelled?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (May 29, 2018)

fbj said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > fbj said:
> ...


Probably not noticeably overnight, no.  But the larger effort, which includes today's events, will probably make your kids' and grandkids' lives better.

I think people overreact, but there's not much gray area, here. Ya fire her, or ya don't. They probably had to fire her.


----------



## BlueGin (May 29, 2018)

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> TomParks said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...


He looks like death. Maybe he should retire.


----------



## Aba Incieni (May 29, 2018)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...


No more racist Jews to make fun of them.


----------



## Gracie (May 29, 2018)

I liked him better as a fatty. But...I loved John Candy too and look what happened to him.


----------



## IM2 (May 29, 2018)

fbj said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > fbj said:
> ...



Actually it very well might.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (May 29, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > fbj said:
> ...


More like, people like you have to hide on anonymous message boards to act like yourselves..


----------



## IM2 (May 29, 2018)

fbj said:


> So will all blacks sleep better tonight since Roseanne was Cancelled?



It's possible. This is about more than cancelling a show broham.


----------



## Wyatt earp (May 29, 2018)

This is funny as hell..





Who would of thought..


----------



## bodecea (May 29, 2018)

TomParks said:


> Rush was 100% right when the series got such a huge rating....the left would no stand for it. They refused to let Roseanne mention Trump and it was reported the second series would scrub away the politics so I figure she did this to get fired.
> 
> ABC Boss Defends Black and Asian Families Joke on 'Roseanne,' Insists Next Season Will Be 'Less Political'


Yeah...someone  forced Rosanne to say what she said.


----------



## Wyatt earp (May 29, 2018)

IM2 said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> > So will all blacks sleep better tonight since Roseanne was Cancelled?
> ...




You get it..


----------



## Aba Incieni (May 29, 2018)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...


It's all fine by me, but I'm not a Loser.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (May 29, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...


Says you...


----------



## Wyatt earp (May 29, 2018)

bodecea said:


> TomParks said:
> 
> 
> > Rush was 100% right when the series got such a huge rating....the left would no stand for it. They refused to let Roseanne mention Trump and it was reported the second series would scrub away the politics so I figure she did this to get fired.
> ...



The funniest thing is ii didn't know what she said.. I am just reading all the comments after..


----------



## Aba Incieni (May 29, 2018)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...


Not tired of it yet.


----------



## fbj (May 29, 2018)

IM2 said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> > So will all blacks sleep better tonight since Roseanne was Cancelled?
> ...




Why do the media want me to care about racism stories so much since I am black?


----------



## JimH52 (May 29, 2018)

Interesting that Valerie Jarrett never had to have facial plastic surgery....like Rosanne did....


----------



## JimH52 (May 29, 2018)

norwegen said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > Racist!!!!! Everything is racist!!!!!
> ...



Nope...white people being dominated by apes.....


----------



## BULLDOG (May 29, 2018)

bear513 said:


> This is funny as hell..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



From what I heard, lots of people stood behind Roseann-------while she bent over the hood of a car.


----------



## fbj (May 29, 2018)

SO............

since I am black am I supposed to have trouble sleeping tonight because Roseanne made a racial slur?


----------



## Aba Incieni (May 29, 2018)

JimH52 said:


> Interesting that Valerie Jarrett never had to have facial plastic surgery....like Rosanne did....


Why do you hate Jews, bigot.


----------



## BULLDOG (May 29, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting that Valerie Jarrett never had to have facial plastic surgery....like Rosanne did....
> ...



Who is a Jew? This thread is about a hateful bigot.


----------



## Aba Incieni (May 29, 2018)

BULLDOG said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...


Why do you hate Jews and women, bigot.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (May 29, 2018)

fbj said:


> since I am black am I supposed to have trouble sleeping tonight because Roseanne made a racial slur?


Huh?  Nobody cares if you sleep well or not... think what you want to think....


----------



## BULLDOG (May 29, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...



You are trying, but it's just not working.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (May 29, 2018)

BULLDOG said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...


Meh, ignore the little attack poodle. He gets like this after about the 7th beer...


----------



## Aba Incieni (May 29, 2018)

BULLDOG said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...


Please stop bashing American Jewish women, bigot.


----------



## fbj (May 29, 2018)

What will ABC now in place of Roseanne?


----------



## BULLDOG (May 29, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...



QUit whining. Nobody is bashing American Jewish Women. Roseann is being bashed. She worked a long time to cultivate he crazy nutbag fool image, and it's paying off in ways she didn't expect.


----------



## Aba Incieni (May 29, 2018)

BULLDOG said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...


Roseanne is an American Jewish woman. Identity politics tells us that you're calling all American Jews crazy, bigot.


----------



## fbj (May 29, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...




And even if that is the case, you going to cry?


----------



## Pogo (May 29, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...



Yyyyyeah ummm... that's not called 'identity politics".  It's called "Composition Fallacy".


----------



## Aba Incieni (May 29, 2018)

fbj said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...


I've already said, it's all fine by me. But I'm not a loser.


----------



## Political Junky (May 29, 2018)

Bob Iger, head of Disney, called Valerie Jarret to announce the he was going to cancel the show before it was done.

https://www.mediaite.com/tv/valerie...roseanne-tweet-call-from-disney-ceo-bob-iger/


----------



## Aba Incieni (May 29, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...


So much for your Great Big Tent, bigot.

But you've managed to hang onto the MS13 vote.


----------



## BULLDOG (May 29, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...



Ok Whine if you want to. Even you know your sillly complaints are crap. You can't defend her racist diatribe, so you are trying to make me a bad guy. It won't work.


----------



## fbj (May 29, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...



Anyone who is bothered a bigot is slightly retarded


----------



## fbj (May 29, 2018)

Political Junky said:


> Bob Iger, head of Disney, called Valerie Jarret to announce the he was going to cancel the show before it was done.
> 
> https://www.mediaite.com/tv/valerie...roseanne-tweet-call-from-disney-ceo-bob-iger/



Everyone knows that's a fucking lie


----------



## Aba Incieni (May 29, 2018)

BULLDOG said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...


I'm not defending your racist diatribe either, bigot.

Tell us again why you hate Jewish American women.


----------



## Aba Incieni (May 29, 2018)

fbj said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > fbj said:
> ...


Everyone knows racism only harms the racist.


----------



## Pogo (May 29, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...



No idea what "MS 13" is.  I don't do movies.  And I don't go camping in this weather.
But I do have some WD-40.  Will that help that squeaking you keep doing?

And speaking of liquids, while I accept my role as a fount of wisdom for you to draw from, please learn how to spell "spigot".


----------



## BULLDOG (May 29, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...



Sorry, I can't hear you over all your whining.


----------



## Indeependent (May 29, 2018)

BlueGin said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Watch millions of people boycott ABC for a week.
> ...


I haven't watched TV for a good few years.


----------



## Aba Incieni (May 29, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


I see. Can you get your mommy or another adult to type for you. We need someone who knows something.


----------



## Aba Incieni (May 29, 2018)

BULLDOG said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...


Apology accepted, bigot.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 29, 2018)

Ted Frazier said:


> In a now deleted to eat, the sitcom actress called African American former Obama advisor Valerie Jarrett comes from planet of the apes.
> Roseanne Rips Ex-Obama Aide Valerie Jarrett With Racially Charged Joke




Jarrett isn't black moron, she is an Arab.


----------



## BULLDOG (May 29, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...



Let it go Roseann is a goofy racist bitch that got what she deserved. I know the right wing was thrilled to have an idiot on TV that would say what they were thinking. Well she did, and look what happened.


----------



## BULLDOG (May 29, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...



Why would I appologize to you for anything? I'm sorry I couldn't hear over your whining, and I'm sorry that you seem to be such a douche, but that's about it. Now. let it go.


----------



## Aba Incieni (May 29, 2018)

BULLDOG said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


Many things can be said about Jarret. Unless a Jewish woman happens to say them.

I love it when a political philosophy crashes into itself.


----------



## Aba Incieni (May 29, 2018)

BULLDOG said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...


Your 2nd apology is accepted as well.


----------



## mudwhistle (May 29, 2018)

fbj said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > fbj said:
> ...


I don't think the hilarious comment by Roseanne would have changed your life either.


----------



## mudwhistle (May 29, 2018)

BULLDOG said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...


Jesus....you are such a racist.


----------



## Political Junky (May 29, 2018)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Ted Frazier said:
> 
> 
> > In a now deleted to eat, the sitcom actress called African American former Obama advisor Valerie Jarrett comes from planet of the apes.
> ...


Odd, she refers to herself as black.
Iran isn't Arab.


----------



## BULLDOG (May 29, 2018)

mudwhistle said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...



No' I;m not a racist, and I'm not Jesus either, even though I do have god like charactoristics.


----------



## Lakhota (May 29, 2018)

Political Junky said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Ted Frazier said:
> ...



She was born in Iran to American parents.

*Early life and education*
Jarrett was born in Shiraz, Iran,[1] during the Pahlavi dynasty, to American parents James E. Bowman and Barbara T. Bowman. One of her maternal great-grandfathers, Robert Robinson Taylor, was an architect who was the first accredited African American architect, and the first African American student enrolled at the Massachusetts Institute of Technology.[4]

Her father, a pathologist and geneticist, ran a hospital for children in Shiraz in 1956 as part of a program where American physicians and agricultural experts sought to help in the health and farming efforts of developing countries. When she was five years old, the family moved to London for a year, later moving to Chicago in 1963.[5] Her father is African American and her mother is one fourth African American; on the television series _Finding Your Roots_, genealogical research and DNA testing indicated that Jarrett also has French, Scottish, and Native American ancestry.[6] One of her great-grandfathers was Jewish.[7] As a child, Jarrett spoke Farsi,French, and English.[8] In 1966, her mother was one of four child advocates who created the Erikson Institute. The institute was established to provide collective knowledge in child development for teachers and other professionals working with young children.[9]

She graduated from Northfield Mount Hermon in 1974, and earned a B.A. in psychology from Stanford University in 1978 and a Juris Doctor (J.D.) from the University of Michigan Law School in 1981.[10] On May 21, 2016, Jarrett received the honorary degree ofDoctor of Laws from Colby College in Waterville, Maine.[11]

*Valerie Jarrett - Wikipedia*


----------



## mudwhistle (May 29, 2018)

BULLDOG said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...


You mean you live in the clouds and we never hear from you?
Sorry, but that just isn't you.


----------



## Lakhota (May 29, 2018)

*Psycho Racist Bitch!*


----------



## mudwhistle (May 29, 2018)

Lakhota said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


So basically she's a traitor.

That seems to be the type that Obama hung around with.


----------



## Aba Incieni (May 29, 2018)

Lakhota said:


> *Psycho Racist Bitch!*


That's the American Jew for you. You know how those people are. Right?


----------



## theDoctorisIn (May 29, 2018)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Ted Frazier said:
> 
> 
> > In a now deleted to eat, the sitcom actress called African American former Obama advisor Valerie Jarrett comes from planet of the apes.
> ...





No, she's not.

Both of her parents are black Americans.

Even if her parents were Iranian (which they're not) - Iran is Persian, not Arab.


----------



## BULLDOG (May 29, 2018)

mudwhistle said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



The people in your picture don't even stand with Roseann. Most of the actors on her show have released statements condemning her.


----------



## IM2 (May 29, 2018)

fbj said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > fbj said:
> ...



Th media should not be the ones wanting you to care.  Your own personal pride should allow you to be concerned that a white person thinks someone looking like you is an ape.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (May 29, 2018)

mudwhistle said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Political Junky said:
> ...


I bet your little signature meme is Russian-made. I'm not kidding.


----------



## Aba Incieni (May 29, 2018)

IM2 said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Roseanne is Jewish. And she didn't mention anyone but Jarret.


----------



## Lakhota (May 29, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > fbj said:
> ...



Valerie Jarrett is also part Jewish - and much better educated.

*Early life and education*
Jarrett was born in Shiraz, Iran,[1] during the Pahlavi dynasty, to American parents James E. Bowman and Barbara T. Bowman. One of her maternal great-grandfathers, Robert Robinson Taylor, was an architect who was the first accredited African American architect, and the first African American student enrolled at the Massachusetts Institute of Technology.[4]

Her father, a pathologist and geneticist, ran a hospital for children in Shiraz in 1956 as part of a program where American physicians and agricultural experts sought to help in the health and farming efforts of developing countries. When she was five years old, the family moved to London for a year, later moving to Chicago in 1963.[5] Her father is African American and her mother is one fourth African American; on the television series _Finding Your Roots_, genealogical research and DNA testing indicated that Jarrett also has French, Scottish, and Native American ancestry.[6] One of her great-grandfathers was Jewish.[7] As a child, Jarrett spoke Farsi,French, and English.[8] In 1966, her mother was one of four child advocates who created the Erikson Institute. The institute was established to provide collective knowledge in child development for teachers and other professionals working with young children.[9]

She graduated from Northfield Mount Hermon in 1974, and earned a B.A. in psychology from Stanford University in 1978 and a Juris Doctor (J.D.) from the University of Michigan Law School in 1981.[10] On May 21, 2016, Jarrett received the honorary degree of Doctor of Laws from Colby College in Waterville, Maine.[11]

*Valerie Jarrett - Wikipedia*


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (May 29, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > fbj said:
> ...


So.. do you think you sound smart?

I get trolling, i really do: you like attention.  But is it _really _worth making yourself seem mentally retarded?


----------



## Aba Incieni (May 29, 2018)

Lakhota said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Roseanne didn't make a joke about her Jewish nose now, did she.

So much for that Big Tent.


----------



## Aba Incieni (May 29, 2018)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


It's your political belief, so if anyone looks retarded it's your mirror.

An American Jewish woman made a joke about an American black woman.

One a huge Loser who still lives with O'whathisname, the other an even bigger Loser for being Green.

This is not a debate, it's an SNL skit.


----------



## Lakhota (May 29, 2018)

*Early life - Roseanne Barr*
Barr was born in Salt Lake City, to a working-class Jewish family. She is the oldest of four children born to Helen (née Davis), a bookkeeper and cashier, and Jerome Hershel "Jerry" Barr, who[6] worked as a salesman.[7] Her father's family were Jewish emigrants from Russia, and her maternal grandparents were Jewish emigrants from Austria-Hungaryand Lithuania.[6] Her paternal grandfather changed his surname from "Borisofsky" to "Barr" upon entering the United States.[7]

Her Jewish upbringing was influenced by her devoutly Orthodox Jewish maternal grandmother.[7] Barr's parents kept their Jewish heritage secret from their neighbors and were partially involved in The Church of Jesus Christ of Latter-day Saints.[7] Barr has stated, "Friday, Saturday, and Sunday morning I was a Jew; Sunday afternoon, Tuesday afternoon, and Wednesday afternoon we were Mormons."[8]

When Barr was three years old, she got Bell's palsy on the left side of her face. Barr said, "[so] my mother called in a rabbi to pray for me, but nothing happened. Then my mother got a Mormon preacher, he prayed, and I was miraculously cured". Years later Barr learned that Bell's palsy was usually temporary and that the Mormon preacher came "exactly at the right time".[7]

At six years old, Barr discovered her first public stage by lecturing at LDS churches around Utah and even was elected president of a Mormon youth group.[7]

*At 16, Barr was hit by a car; the incident left her with a traumatic brain injury.[7] Her behavior changed so radically that she was institutionalized for eight months at Utah State Hospital.[9] While institutionalized she had a baby, which she placed through adoption.[10]*

In 1970, when Barr was 18 years old, she moved out by informing her parents she was going to visit a friend in Colorado for two weeks, but never returned.[9]

Roseanne Barr - Wikipedia

So, maybe there are some mental reasons why Roseanne Barr is a psycho racist bitch.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (May 29, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> It's your political belief,so if anyone looks retarded it's your mirror.
> 
> An American Jewish woman made a joke about an American black woman.
> 
> ...


Nah, it's not my political belief; it's your little strawman you invented to prop up and knock down, because you just don'rt possess the tools or the will to have a rational discussion, much less a debate.  So, you bought yoursdelf a little blow up doll, and you bring it here every day so we can all watch you fuck it.


----------



## Aba Incieni (May 29, 2018)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > It's your political belief
> ...


Yep.


----------



## Lakhota (May 29, 2018)

*ABC Knew Exactly What They Were Getting With Roseanne Barr*

Yes, they did. *Racist Roseanne* has a long and documented racist history.


----------



## Political Junky (May 29, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > fbj said:
> ...


She attacked Susan Rice.

Roseanne Barr hasn't evolved past her attack on Susan Rice in 2013 - Democratic Underground


----------



## Aba Incieni (May 29, 2018)

Political Junky said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


This does not bode well for the Losers. They might need that Jewish vote.


----------



## HaShev (May 29, 2018)

Lakhota said:


> *ABC Knew Exactly What They Were Getting With Roseanne Barr*
> 
> Yes, they did. *Racist Roseanne* has a long and documented racist history.


And you have numerous times made disturbing comments against disabilities, claiming people are disabled then bashing them for it or reveling in their plight.
Party of Tolerance is a joke self label of your party, there is no display of tolerance from those who beat up old men and helpless disabled people.


----------



## Borillar (May 29, 2018)

Too bad they can’t cancel the rest of Trump’s term for all his stupid tweets.


----------



## petro (May 29, 2018)

100 pages plus on Rosanne Barr?
Serious ?

Apparently she is in more heads than Trump.

Put me on the I don't give a shit list.


----------



## Pogo (May 29, 2018)

HaShev said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > *ABC Knew Exactly What They Were Getting With Roseanne Barr*
> ...



You're thinking of these guys?


----------



## ElmerMudd (May 29, 2018)

boedicca said:


> Is anyone else tired of how our culture revolves around stupid comments made by celebrities?
> 
> Gee, a has-been TV performer posted something stupid on Twitter.  Surely such a thing is the most important issue facing the global population today.


Different celebrities represent different aspects of society. Most represent shallow, self-indulgent, phony people and they say many stupid things reinforcing  that image.
Roseanne was one of the few Hollywood stars who represented a Trump supporter in her character on her show and in real life.
Her comments reinforced the stereotype of a Trump supporter.
She did not do Trump, Trump supporters or herself any favors.


----------



## WEATHER53 (May 29, 2018)

Lakhota said:


> *ABC Knew Exactly What They Were Getting With Roseanne Barr*
> 
> Yes, they did. *Racist Roseanne* has a long and documented racist history.


A long history of saying crazy off the wall stuff, often insulting.  Female Don Rickles.He would not last 5 minutes now


----------



## ElmerMudd (May 29, 2018)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Is anyone else tired of how our culture revolves around stupid comments made by celebrities?
> ...


of course they will not be speaking about this in a week. Trump is bound to say one or two more stupid, disgusting things in the next week.


----------



## WEATHER53 (May 29, 2018)

ElmerMudd said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


She did it to take the heat off him!
What a loyal trooper!


----------



## ElmerMudd (May 29, 2018)

WEATHER53 said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > *ABC Knew Exactly What They Were Getting With Roseanne Barr*
> ...


Do not insult Don Rickles. He knew where to draw the line. His heart was not built on racism but comedy.
Roseanne has the heart of a bellicose racist.


----------



## IsaacNewton (May 29, 2018)

Local channels that have been running 4 hours of reruns of the old Roseanne show yanked the show from the air across the board.

The only place she has to go now is either Fake Fox News and go full right wing batshit retread like Dennis Miller did when his career tanked, or some whacko internet gig like Alex Jones. It would be easy to see her go full alt-right crazy and blame 'libruls' for her demise. Her days on normal mainstream television are over with.


----------



## WEATHER53 (May 29, 2018)

ElmerMudd said:


> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...


He would jab at your ethnicity or race in a heartbeat


----------



## IM2 (May 29, 2018)

petro said:


> 100 pages plus on Rosanne Barr?
> Serious ?
> 
> Apparently she is in more heads than Trump.
> ...



You'd give a shit if Sharpton said similar things about whites..


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (May 29, 2018)

In addition to being racist, the tweet was also ignorant and ridiculous.

The cancelation of the show in no manner undermines or silences ‘free speech’ – as in fact the issue has nothing to do with ‘free speech’ whatsoever.

Racists and bigots remain at liberty to freely express their ignorance and hate.

Barr did something ignorant, stupid, and hateful, she needs to take personal responsibility for her actions, she has no one else and nothing else to blame – a fact conservatives clearly fail to understand.


----------



## ElmerMudd (May 29, 2018)

WEATHER53 said:


> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> > WEATHER53 said:
> ...


Not in the manner of a Roseanne Barr. And if you do not know the difference you are a racist. Rickles was Jewish. He made fun of Jews, Blacks, Muslims, dumb white guys, ditzy blonds etc with the same finesse that did not go way over the line.
Roseanne goes after people and things she truly does not like.


----------



## WEATHER53 (May 29, 2018)

ElmerMudd said:


> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> > ElmerMudd said:
> ...


You are not the expert on the intent of either one of them. You are expressing a feeling, not a fact


----------



## IM2 (May 30, 2018)

WEATHER53 said:


> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> > WEATHER53 said:
> ...



Rickles did have class. Roseanne does not.


----------



## buckeye45_73 (May 30, 2018)

g5000 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...


No it doesn't, but now we know why they love Iran so much


----------



## buckeye45_73 (May 30, 2018)

ABikerSailor said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Wanda Sykes called Trump an Orangutan.
> ...


Except Trump just talks shit back, doesn't cry all day and boycott people expecting them to lose a job.
Liberals actually want people to lose a job for an epithet they may have said 40 years ago, that's just ridiculous


----------



## Political Junky (May 30, 2018)

buckeye45_73 said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


The Shah of Iran was in power when she was born. He was a great friend of the US.


----------



## ElmerMudd (May 30, 2018)

WEATHER53 said:


> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> > WEATHER53 said:
> ...


The majority of public opinion agreed with me. That is why Don Rickles never faced the wrath of the American public like Roseanne Barr


----------



## Vandalshandle (May 30, 2018)

Roseanne who?


----------



## IM2 (May 30, 2018)

buckeye45_73 said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Not exactly. As you can see, the behavior continues.


----------



## Picaro (May 30, 2018)

Issa said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > EvilEyeFleegle said:
> ...



Ah, yet another lie still spread by the liars and Zero Cred Spammers. It's funny watching you gimps melt down. Soon hopefully, you will all be deported to some Gimp Paradise where you racist fascists will fit in perfectly, and be happy, like North Korea, or Sudan, or maybe even Yemen.


----------



## Picaro (May 30, 2018)

idb said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...



Well, it was a tactic Jewish kapos used in the camps, when they knew damn well they weren't going to survive, either, just buying themselves a few more days. Doesn't stand up well against the many who directly defied the scum, despite the certain death it would bring them, nor those who fought against them.

It's easy to see how that sort of cowardice is perfectly acceptable to OBamanaughts and your average Democrat, though; having principles is bound to get you ostracized by their ilk. You're supposed to be like your average North Korean, and repeat the latest 'Ideals Of The Day' as they are determined and announced daily by your assorted Big Heads.


----------



## HaShev (May 30, 2018)

Pogo said:


> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...


The one that occured in Obama's own city.

Hate Crime Charges for Group Who Allegedly Beat Disabled Teen on Facebook Live
Sad if your link was true.
But your link shows a man attacked that would have not been homeless or beaten if he was registered legally as the imigration process requires, as his homelessness is most likely tied to his status of non eligibility you would be arguing for the right.
AND what would have been if the 2 thugs weren't raised by tolerance teaching Liberal schools in Boston?  
Furthermore he'd have a good chance to be shot and killed in his own country instead, unless you wish to let those shooters in our country unregistered then those shooters are to busy shooting your friends and family instead.
Can you be sure how credible  your story is,  being it comes from fake news propagandist, and I bet you never questioned how could the 2 thugs know if the man was a citizen or not or an illegal?
Furthermore only an opponent would stake that claim as one would never make that claim of their own supported affiliation, but most likely is a conclusion of the fake news and their own narrative or a means to displace blame in a plee, one that could have been politically motivated & cohersed.
SO DO SOME RESEARCH and show us the police report that can be verified AS MY LINK CAN.
Something smells fishy with that story you posted, now where did we hear a fake urination story before, hmmmm?


----------



## IM2 (May 30, 2018)

HaShev said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > HaShev said:
> ...



This is dumb. These guys are in jail.


----------



## HaShev (May 30, 2018)

IM2 said:


> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


Which guys?  POGOS LINK BOSTON EVENT or mine the Chicago event that Pogo is doing a smokescreen on?
The BOSTON event can be a made up excuse plee to try and excuse the behavior as being cohersed in order to reduce sentence or as a deal.  REMEMBER everything the left does is without morals and ethics and therefore is capable of anything especially when we see their mobster like tactics and behaviors.


----------



## IM2 (May 30, 2018)

HaShev said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > HaShev said:
> ...



I don't remember anything coming from the right. Especially the alt-right.

As to your question, I'm talking about Chicago. That's old news and those who committed the crime are incarcerated.


----------



## miketx (May 30, 2018)




----------



## miketx (May 30, 2018)

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> TomParks said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...


This right here is why liberals should be banned From the Earth. ^ This garbage is celebrating because a person he does not know and has never hurt him is out of a job.


----------



## miketx (May 30, 2018)

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Dang liberals are such crying little bitches! So let me get this straight, Roseanne tells a joke that offends liberal pussies so they shut down her show firing all the cast and crew? Classic scum! Same with gun control. Somebody goes on a rampage, take guns from everybody. lol
> ...


Ah, the Trump effect! LOL! troll


----------



## theHawk (May 30, 2018)

Ted Frazier said:


> In a now deleted to eat, the sitcom actress called African American former Obama advisor Valerie Jarrett comes from planet of the apes.
> Roseanne Rips Ex-Obama Aide Valerie Jarrett With Racially Charged Joke



Aww....one joke about Planet of the Apes and lefties lose it.  

Snowflakes.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (May 30, 2018)

Faun said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...



Normally I do look these sort of things up before I post, however, in this case Olbermann is such an asshole, and has a history of nasty tweets, so it was easy to believe he would author such a tweet.


----------



## miketx (May 30, 2018)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...


Everything the fascist libs don't want to see is fake, racist, or Nazi.


----------



## AvgGuyIA (May 30, 2018)

Faun said:


> Why cancel her show? Roseanne didn’t say anything about blacks that racist right wingers don’t say here all the time


Faun  did you know Democrats started the KKK, voted for slavery, implemented Jim Crow laws and welfare to destroy the black family? All these thing did not occur due to "right wing" policies.  All but one Dixiecrat remained racist democrats until the day they died.


----------



## Pilot1 (May 30, 2018)

Valerie Jarrett was the architect of the entire Obama Administration, which essentially accomplished nothing except making health care worse.  Trump has thankfully erased the Jarrett Administration.  That's how smart she is, to have her entire agenda erased in 15 months.

Jarrett is an anti American Globalist/Statist.


----------



## Political Junky (May 30, 2018)

AvgGuyIA said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Why cancel her show? Roseanne didn’t say anything about blacks that racist right wingers don’t say here all the time
> ...


How many times have you posted that?


----------



## Wyatt earp (May 30, 2018)

AvgGuyIA said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Why cancel her show? Roseanne didn’t say anything about blacks that racist right wingers don’t say here all the time
> ...



Actually three switched


----------



## DigitalDrifter (May 30, 2018)

Here's one of Olbermann's beauties:


----------



## mudwhistle (May 30, 2018)

BULLDOG said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...


Primarily because they want to stay working in Hollywood. 
They would never find another job if they didn't start condemning her.


----------



## mudwhistle (May 30, 2018)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...


No.....I know. You're a fucking idiot.


----------



## Wyatt earp (May 30, 2018)

mudwhistle said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...




Look at these comments.. it proves my point.. people are pissed..Trump just won.


----------



## petro (May 30, 2018)

IM2 said:


> petro said:
> 
> 
> > 100 pages plus on Rosanne Barr?
> ...


Not really. Sharpton and Rosanne are both are both pieces of shit that have absolutely zero effect upon my life or my emotions.


----------



## IM2 (May 30, 2018)

petro said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > petro said:
> ...



You really know nothing about Sharpton.


----------



## sealybobo (May 30, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


Omg this rosanne things getting better.

She claims ambian is why she said what she said. Lol

And she’s mad at her co stars for throwing her under the bus. They’ll never work again. She fucked them all good. 

You know what they say happens if you sleep with dogs? You wake up with fleas


----------



## Wyatt earp (May 30, 2018)

IM2 said:


> petro said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Say what fake black...he had his own show on MSNBC


----------



## Flash (May 30, 2018)

This bitch may not come from the Planet of the Apes but she is an apologists for the filthy Muslims Mullahs.


----------



## basquebromance (May 30, 2018)

suck it up, man up, and move on...


----------



## mudwhistle (May 30, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Jeeze....you get nicer by the day.
Now you want to punish her co-stars.
What a **** you are.


----------



## mudwhistle (May 30, 2018)

BTW, Bill Maher often says some really insensitive things on his show.

Bill Maher Calls Himself a "House ******"


----------



## RealDave (May 30, 2018)

norwegen said:


> When someone makes a remark involving apes, why do snowflakes always associate it with black people?


Why, when a racial slur is made , do Trumpettes defend  it?

The remark was obviously racist.

Yet here you are defending it.

The problem with Trumpettes is that many have their racism so inbred into their very being that they don't know what a piece of shit they really are.

Like Trump. Like the poster to whom I am replying.

They are not only racist, but damn proud of it.

Racist people are lowlife, ignorant peopkle - i.e. Trumpette material.

Go fuck yourself.


----------



## RealDave (May 30, 2018)

mudwhistle said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



But you want to boycott the NFL because you don't like the actions of a few.  Hypocrisy.  It is your calling card.


----------



## Pilot1 (May 30, 2018)

RealDave said:


> But you want to boycott the NFL because you don't like the actions of a few.  Hypocrisy.  It is your calling card.



The league allowed it to go on for at least two seasons, then realized they were losing money because of it.  They are the hypocrites.


----------



## Death Angel (May 30, 2018)

The one on the right is cuter. The one on the left still looks like Michael


----------



## Nia88 (May 30, 2018)

mudwhistle said:


> BTW, Bill Maher often says some really insensitive things on his show.
> 
> Bill Maher Calls Himself a "House ******"



Bill Maher needs to go to. Just like Roseanne is a right wing racist, Maher is a left wing bigot. 

BTW that's not the first time he said ******.


----------



## Death Angel (May 30, 2018)

Nia88 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > BTW, Bill Maher often says some really insensitive things on his show.
> ...


Both are left wing. Roseanne supports Trump for her own odd reasons


----------



## mudwhistle (May 30, 2018)

Nia88 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > BTW, Bill Maher often says some really insensitive things on his show.
> ...


I think you need to develop a sense of humor instead.
Sticks & Stones


----------



## Pilot1 (May 30, 2018)

Death Angel said:


> The one on the right is cuter. The one on the left still looks like Michael



Life imitating art?


----------



## Circe (May 30, 2018)

Death Angel said:


> Ted Frazier said:
> 
> 
> > In a now deleted to eat, the sitcom actress called African American former Obama advisor Valerie Jarrett comes from planet of the apes.
> ...



That explains why Roseanne put Muslim Brotherhood in the tweet. Is this Valerie Jarrett also Muslim?? 

What's with all these Iranians in the Oval Office? Obama had this one and Huma Abedin may have sunk Hillary's campaign accidently because of giving her email-filled laptop to hubby who used it sex-text teens and got caught. If Hillary had won, that would have been yet another Iranian woman as a top presidential advisor. 

I sure don't like this Muslim/Iranian business. I expect they are moles, planted here to get into high-level campaigns.


----------



## Circe (May 30, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> I'm not a Loser.



Maybe, but you are a foreigner, you said. What are you doing on an American forum talking about race if you don't even live here? 

Trying to divide and weaken us like the Russians are always doing, I suppose. I think that's pretty terrible and am putting you on ignore.


----------



## Flash (May 30, 2018)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...




That fine.  Sometimes we are right in our predictions and sometimes we are wrong.

For instance, I listened to the Left Wing shitheads and thought that Crooked Hillary bitch was going to win the Presidency.  How dumb was that?


----------



## Marion Morrison (May 30, 2018)

Valerie Jarret should have already been swinging from a gallows.


----------



## Flash (May 30, 2018)

RealDave said:


> norwegen said:
> 
> 
> > When someone makes a remark involving apes, why do snowflakes always associate it with black people?
> ...




Why do you stupid Moon Bats defend MS-13 and all those Illegals assholes that flood into our country?  How come you defend the murderous BLM assholes?  How come you defend all the filthy ass welfare queens. queers, Feminazis, abortionists, Muslims and the Communists?

You Moon Bats defend the scum of this country.

In this case that shithead Muslim Jarrett looks very much like one of the  characters from Planet of the Apes so Roseanne was pretty much correct.


----------



## Faun (May 30, 2018)

AvgGuyIA said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Why cancel her show? Roseanne didn’t say anything about blacks that racist right wingers don’t say here all the time
> ...


That was back in the day when conservatives were Democrat. Now they're Republican. You'll notice in the last election, that virtually every white nationalist, KKKer, etc..., who voiced an endorsement, endorsed the Republican.


----------



## Death Angel (May 30, 2018)

mudwhistle said:


> I think you need to develop a sense of humor instead.
> Sticks & Stones


The left CHOOSES to be offended. It gives them political power.


----------



## KJohnson (May 30, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> Watch millions of people boycott ABC for a week.


I liked Rosanne and I know everyone says things on social media they wish they could take back, myself included.  I was perfectly fine with picking apart Obama and his buddies knowing how he has always affiliated himself with criminals and racists.  Even the judges he has appointed and put in areas near sanctuary cities are corrupt hence the reason they vote in favor of these cities and go against federal laws.  

But that said, there is NEVER any excuse for being nasty against someone's race and skin color which is something no one can help.  We're told not to judge lest we be judged ourselves. We all do it, but we should only pick apart their rotten deeds not what they look like.  I cringe whenever anyone does that because I know so many fantastic people of all colors and feel horrible for them when this happens.  One that comes to mind right now is Candace Owens who I think is not only beautiful outside, more importantly she has a beautiful mind.  One could only hope to have a fraction of her thoughts.  Another is a black man who just drowned gave his life in the news who was trying to help a women in a flooded area.  I hurt bad for these people especially when hearing racist remarks that are for no reason but because their skin is a different color.

I do believe in second chances also though and would have wanted Rosanne to get one until they stated she's had many other incidences in the past like this so it wasn't her first time.  Maybe some day she'll learn and become a better person but until then she should avoid the camera and stay off social media altogether.


----------



## PredFan (May 30, 2018)

Never liked Rosanne, never thought she was funny. I never watched her original show, never watched the new show. I really disliked her after the Anthem debacle from a while back and don’t care that she lost her job. People are saying she was a conservative. Had no idea. It doesn’t matter, I still don’t like her. Good riddance.


----------



## Faun (May 30, 2018)

KJohnson said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Watch millions of people boycott ABC for a week.
> ...


And besides, it's not Roseanne's fault. It's the fault of her sleeping pill.


----------



## Faun (May 30, 2018)

Death Angel said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > I think you need to develop a sense of humor instead.
> ...


Thanks for admitting why you chose to be offended...

Former democrat congresswoman calls for ALL NFL players to kneel during the national anthem at .....


----------



## Flash (May 30, 2018)

KJohnson said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Watch millions of people boycott ABC for a week.
> ...




Roseanne didn't attack the race.  She made fun of Jarrett's looks and she was pretty much correct.

Roseanne has been the same person her entire career.  An entertainer that it is crass, vulgar and represents the gritty working class of America.  That is her nature.  Remember when she did an almost vulgar rendition of the Star Spangled Banner?  It was the same Roseanne.   She says she is like that because she was a Jew raised among Mormons so she is confused about everything.

Valarie Jarrett did more harm to this country working for the Obama administration and being an operative for the Iranian Mullahs than most people realize.  A real villain.  Who do you think was the real driver behind that disastrous Iran deal?   She is part of that Obama scum that did great harm to this country and she deserves ridicule.

Kudos to Roseanne for doing it.  She should more.


----------



## Faun (May 30, 2018)

Circe said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > Ted Frazier said:
> ...


Jarrett isn't Iranian.


----------



## sealybobo (May 30, 2018)

RealDave said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


And the truth is I don't want to punish her co stars.  I never said I did.  I said she fucked them good with her stupid mouth and they'll stand to lose millions.  I just said that's what you get when you sleep with dogs.  Rosanne is the dog and she gave them all fleas.

I feel bad for the ones who needed the gig.

By the way, Rosanne's an evil bitch.  She works hard to make sure Tom Arnold never gets work.  Fuck her


----------



## Papageorgio (May 30, 2018)

Rosanne was stupid, no doubt. Just like with Griffin, the NFL players and others, just stupid and their employer has a right to terminate their employment, I think that is silly to but this is the days we live in.


----------



## Flash (May 30, 2018)

Faun said:


> Circe said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...




That is like saying Obama isn't Kenyan.


----------



## Faun (May 30, 2018)

Flash said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Circe said:
> ...


LOLOL

And just like with Obama, you can't prove Jarrett is Iranian.


----------



## Flash (May 30, 2018)

Faun said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




That bitch may not have been born in Iran but she is a Communist Iranian from the core.

Who do you think masterminded that stupid deal to give the Iranians billions and lift all economic sanctions against he Mullahs?  It wasn't that dumbnass affirmative action Obama Negro.  He isn't smart enough to find Iran on a map.  It was the Jarrett bitch that gave away the store to the Mullahs.  

That asshole was part of the Obama disaster and deserves to be ridiculed.  She also looks like an ape.


----------



## Faun (May 30, 2018)

Flash said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...


LOLOLOLOL

Now you're saying she wasn't born in Iran but she's Iranian?


----------



## Papageorgio (May 30, 2018)

Nia88 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > BTW, Bill Maher often says some really insensitive things on his show.
> ...



Rosanne Barr ran for President under the Green Party and the Peace and Freedom Party which are left wing in nature, the darling of the left Cindy Sheehan is a member of the Peace and Freedom Party.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (May 30, 2018)

Gracie said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > EvilEyeFleegle said:
> ...



bwaaaaaaaaaa  yep   ...........anyhow the good thing about this Roseanne affair  is that  all is much clearer now(as in to win a battle you must know who your enemies are) and thus all the liberal b.s.  will wake up even more whites to the fact that it is them against us....the battle lines are forming.....the choices are clear....we must make America Great again with all that implies.  To the ramparts boys!   Victory will be ours.


----------



## Faun (May 30, 2018)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


Oh? What does that imply?


----------



## mudwhistle (May 30, 2018)

Faun said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


It implies that you libs think you can get away with your double-standards, and that regardless how much you claim otherwise the most intolerant people in America vote Democrat.
It's been that way throughout history and remains the same today.


----------



## g5000 (May 30, 2018)

buckeye45_73 said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


Why.  I just can't fight this level of retard.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (May 30, 2018)

g5000 said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...


----------



## squeeze berry (May 30, 2018)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...


 

I see your problem......  far left end of the bell curve .


----------



## squeeze berry (May 30, 2018)

candycorn said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


    the problem is that they are all white


----------



## TheGreenHornet (May 30, 2018)

IM2 said:


> petro said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Sharpton is a con man and a snitch for the FBI.....negroes just cannot find a decent leader.....thus they stay on the democratic plantation....praying dat uncle sam will take care of them.

Sharpton admits working with FBI on '80s wiretaps


----------



## DrLove (May 30, 2018)

BlueGin said:


> Apparently you were asleep for the 8 years liberals called GWB a chimp and posted photo shops of him.
> 
> Typical liberal moonbat.



Comparing white guys to monkeys is not racist. 

Besides, Junior did look a tad chimpish


----------



## mudwhistle (May 30, 2018)

Papageorgio said:


> Rosanne was stupid, no doubt. Just like with Griffin, the NFL players and others, just stupid and their employer has a right to terminate their employment, I think that is silly to but this is the days we live in.


Yep.....a Social Justice SHITHOLE.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (May 30, 2018)

DrLove said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> > Apparently you were asleep for the 8 years liberals called GWB a chimp and posted photo shops of him.
> ...


 

He is an elitist republican......he should become a democrat and hook up with obama on netflix...I am sure they would work well together...morons always look out for each other.


BTW what happend to all those celebrities that referred to Trump as an *orangutan*


----------



## BlindBoo (May 30, 2018)

TheGreenHornet said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > BlueGin said:
> ...



You mean the guy who got cancel by ABC because of something he said that offended someone, even though his ratings never took a hit.  That guy?

I pay to watch him.  I hope HBO stays above all bull shit politically correct nonsense.


----------



## WEATHER53 (May 30, 2018)

Liberals are sentiment vampires. They must suck the blood of feelings out of every incident with the hopes that they can turn all of the USA into perpetually offended walking dead


----------



## Rocko (May 30, 2018)

DrLove said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> > Apparently you were asleep for the 8 years liberals called GWB a chimp and posted photo shops of him.
> ...


If comparing white guys to monkeys is not racist, then the same applies to comparing black guys to monkeys. You’ve been conditioned with white guilty. Ergo you think double standards are okay.


----------



## Wyatt earp (May 30, 2018)

DrLove said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> > Apparently you were asleep for the 8 years liberals called GWB a chimp and posted photo shops of him.
> ...




Trump just won by your own reaction..


----------



## Wyatt earp (May 30, 2018)

Rocko said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > BlueGin said:
> ...



Exactly..


----------



## WEATHER53 (May 30, 2018)

See libs can’t even get their condemnation quotes correct. That because emotion leads their fray and not facts
She never said the woman was an ape
She did say that she looked like an offspring combo of the Muslim brotherhood (a real thing) and Planet of the Apes(a fictional move from 50 years  ago)


----------



## skookerasbil (May 30, 2018)

Our politics arent toxic enough imo.... should be the opinion of all conservatives!! Time to up the level of FUCK YOU by a factor of 10!!


----------



## DrLove (May 30, 2018)

TheGreenHornet said:


> He is an elitist republican......he should become a democrat and hook up with obama on netflix...I am sure they would work well together...morons always look out for each other.
> 
> BTW what happend to all those celebrities that referred to Trump as an *orangutan*



Sounds about right


----------



## buckeye45_73 (May 30, 2018)

g5000 said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...


No it's a joke, but has truth....Obama loved him some Iran.....probably because they hate America as much as he does
I mean Michelled couldn't feed proud about her country until he won an election........that's a lot of years of not liking it......ALOT of years


----------



## buckeye45_73 (May 30, 2018)

DrLove said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > He is an elitist republican......he should become a democrat and hook up with obama on netflix...I am sure they would work well together...morons always look out for each other.
> ...


VAlerie does look like she came from Plante of the Apes


----------



## buckeye45_73 (May 30, 2018)

DrLove said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> > Apparently you were asleep for the 8 years liberals called GWB a chimp and posted photo shops of him.
> ...




_Comparing white guys to monkeys is not racist._

WHY is that...do tell


----------



## boedicca (May 30, 2018)

The Lefties are just ensuring that we get More Trump with their obsession over this tweet.

If they had shown equal outrage over the constant insulting tweets aimed at Sarah Palin or Sarah Saunders, they might be a wee bit credible.

But They Didn't.

So They're Not.


----------



## McRocket (May 30, 2018)

I have never found Roseanne very funny. Gutsy, stupid, crude, blunt...maybe. But a 'brilliant' comic...please. She is not even a good actress. 

I don't much care what she said (though it read pretty stupid) and I don't much care if her show got cancelled.


I do believe STRONGLY in the right of free speech and free enterprise.

So...if Roseanne wants to make racist, stupid comments...go ahead. Free speech.

And if ABC wants to cancel her show...go ahead. Free enterprise.


----------



## Rocko (May 30, 2018)

McRocket said:


> I have never found Roseanne very funny. Gutsy, stupid, crude, blunt...maybe. But a 'brilliant' comic...please. She is not even a good actress.
> 
> I don't much care what she said (though it read pretty stupid) and I don't much care if her show got cancelled.
> 
> ...



The question is whether her statement was indeed racist, or are people being a tad bit sensitive. But I agree ABC is within their rights to cancel her


----------



## Flash (May 30, 2018)

Rocko said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > BlueGin said:
> ...




The ironic thing is that Valarie Jarrett actually looks like one of the characters from Planet of the Apes.

Roseanne got it right.

It wasn't  a slur, it was an accurate observation.


----------



## WEATHER53 (May 30, 2018)

ABC bad business decision but great virtue signaling


----------



## DOTR (May 30, 2018)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Ted Frazier said:
> ...



  Iran is less Persian than America is white.


----------



## HaShev (May 30, 2018)

Roseanne merely commented on the resemblance to a celebrity's character in the Planet of the Apes.
Whether you think she meant the old version with A white woman Kim Hunter playing the roll of Dr Zira


  or more likely the newer version staring a white woman
Helena Bonham Carter playing Ari,



they both are Chimpanzee characters played by white woman, not Apes and not racially charged, so only the retooled reworded narrative by the propagandist fake news changes its appearance for political pandering to a race they are themselves comparing to Apes by recanting it in a racially insensitive way.
The racists are the tabloid media.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (May 30, 2018)

WEATHER53 said:


> See libs can’t even get their condemnation quotes correct. That because emotion leads their fray and not facts
> She never said the woman was an ape
> She did say that she looked like an offspring combo of the Muslim brotherhood (a real thing) and Planet of the Apes(a fictional move from 50 years  ago)



Yes.......not a racist comment at all--when the movie was playing I never heard anyone say that the characters were supposed to be Negroid.............but all the celebrities that have called Trump an oragutan are supposed to get a pass?  Enough of the double standard b.s. and Negroes are the last ones that should be calling anyone racisit....black racism is well documented as the most violent in America today....even most Negroes say their fellow Negroes are the most racist of all.

More Americans View Blacks As Racist Than Whites, Hispanics - Rasmussen Reports®


----------



## BlindBoo (May 30, 2018)

Flash said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...



Well yeah, of course, when they all look a like to you, of course it was.......


----------



## theDoctorisIn (May 30, 2018)

DOTR said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



Iran is about 70-80% Persian, and less than 2% Arab.

My point stands.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (May 30, 2018)

theDoctorisIn said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...



The problem is not their race but their ideology aka intolerance aka tossing gays off buildings, killing Jews, a state sponsor of terroism etc.


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (May 30, 2018)

Funniest headline of the day:

*"...Ambien maker to Roseanne: Racism is not a side effect of our drug..."*

https://www.usatoday.com/story/news/...cts/654683002/


----------



## DOTR (May 30, 2018)

Ted Frazier said:


> In a now deleted to eat, the sitcom actress called African American former Obama advisor Valerie Jarrett comes from planet of the apes.
> Roseanne Rips Ex-Obama Aide Valerie Jarrett With Racially Charged Joke



  Is there some reason that comparing blacks to apes seems racist? I mean calling Trump an orange orangutan is never seen as racist. What is it about blacks and apes...?


----------



## Gracie (May 30, 2018)

Roseanne should stfu, take her punishment and be adult about it. Enough of the excuses and explanations. But..its roseanne. She will continue to tweet and dig herself deeper with her lame bullshit. She fucked up. Now she has to live with it. Or not.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (May 30, 2018)

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> Funniest headline of the day:
> 
> *"...Ambien maker to Roseanne: Racism is not a side effect of our drug..."*
> 
> https://www.usatoday.com/story/news/...cts/654683002/



I think ambian will regret inserting themselves into this controversy.....that drug has destroyed many lives just to begin with.   The Bizarre Side Effects of Taking Ambien


----------



## BlindBoo (May 30, 2018)

TheGreenHornet said:


> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> > See libs can’t even get their condemnation quotes correct. That because emotion leads their fray and not facts
> ...



Come on, get your jokes correct.  Bill Maher's Schick is that the orangutan is Donnies daddy, not that the perp in the WH is all orangutan, just half.

Please, boycott his sponsors all you want.

Black racism?  Hahaha.  Another Joke from the right?  I thought you guys had no sense of humor.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (May 30, 2018)

Gracie said:


> Roseanne should stfu, take her punishment and be adult about it. Enough of the excuses and explanations. But..its roseanne. She will continue to tweet and dig herself deeper with her lame bullshit. She fucked up. Now she has to live with it. Or not.



This controversy gives her a great platform to expound on unpleasant facts in our society.....people are so tired of poltical correctness....anyone who dares to disregard it and tell the truth becomes a instant hero or heroine in her case.  Up with Rosanne down with political correctness.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (May 30, 2018)

BlindBoo said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > WEATHER53 said:
> ...




Among black Americans, 31% think most blacks are racist, while 24% consider most whites racist and 15% view most Hispanics that way.


More Americans View Blacks As Racist Than Whites, Hispanics - Rasmussen Reports®


----------



## Gracie (May 30, 2018)

MrGracie was on ambien and had to stop. Nasty nasty stuff. So yeah...if they want to jump into this fight, they might regret the outcome.


----------



## toobfreak (May 30, 2018)

buckeye45_73 said:


> She should have said Valerie is ugly like an ape, but those republicans will put you back in chains....she would still have her show.




I guess I'm missing the context of her remark.  Did she actually call someone an ape or was she merely comparing their looks to the character in the movie?  Do we really suppose a lot of people don't say stuff like this in private and all she is guilty of is saying it in public?  And was it really a racist remark or merely being called that and one of Roseanne's typical off-colour remarks?   Do we really think racism is dead and that there aren't a zillion people (most often Blacks) who harbor race-based feelings?  Have we become a culture of censorship and fascist thinking where we destroy anyone now who doesn't fit our stereotype molds?  Is it then also a racist remark to call Trump an Orange buffoon?  Apparently ABC was on a hair trigger already that Roseanne would make incendiary remarks (just imagine, her entire show and career, popularity and success has been BASED on that!), and apparently being sorry or apologizing just doesn't cut it in today's world, once labeled, that is as good as a court conviction.  What really surprised me was last night I discovered that Laff TV had pulled her old reruns off their network as well!  Apparently Roseanne is worse than a murderer; had she or somebody KILLED someone, I don't think they would have pulled the shows.

The real shame is the pointlessness of railing about Jarrett and Soros, etc., on Twitter at this point.  It just makes no sense, was poor judgement on Roseanne's part, just reinforces the stereotype already levied against Trump supporters and most of all, killed what was looking to be one of the most successful TV shows since Big Bang Theory.

BTW, I always understood Valery Jarrett to be IRANIAN, not Black.


----------



## DrLove (May 30, 2018)

buckeye45_73 said:


> _Comparing white guys to monkeys is not racist._
> 
> WHY is that...do tell



Sorry - comparing white guys to primates doesn't have a long and dark history.

Comparing Black People To Monkeys Has A Long, Dark Simian History


----------



## TheGreenHornet (May 30, 2018)

toobfreak said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> > She should have said Valerie is ugly like an ape, but those republicans will put you back in chains....she would still have her show.
> ...



She was born in Iran and is an apologist  for islam but her parents were American.
Valerie Jarrett, Ingrid Mattson: White House Opens Wider to Islam


----------



## DOTR (May 30, 2018)

theDoctorisIn said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...



  Im not going to argue the per centages...that Iran is Persia is simply Iranian propaganda. They arent. But they have a lot of persians. 
   The United States is a white country though. It has a greater per centage of its population as white than Iran does as Persian.


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (May 30, 2018)

Gracie said:


> MrGracie was on ambien and had to stop. Nasty nasty stuff. So yeah...if they want to jump into this fight, they might regret the outcome.


What bs! Whatever the merits and/or drawbacks of ambien--it did not make Roseanne tweet the poison she chose to tweet. Did taking the drug lower her inhibitions? Probably---it must suck big-time to be outed by your drug habit!

ROTFLMFAO!

You guys see this as some great call to arms in the war on PC. Roseanne is not a heroine..she's just sleazy has-been comedienne. The support of the far right is just another millstone around her neck.
A month from now..it'll be, "Roseanne who?". "Oh yeah, that fat racist bitch."


----------



## g5000 (May 30, 2018)

Oh, man.  This is priceless.

Roseanne tried to blame Ambien for her racist tweets.

Ambien responded: Ambien maker to Roseanne: Racism is not a side effect of our drug

The bitch is pwned once again.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (May 30, 2018)

DOTR said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > DOTR said:
> ...





Iran is Persia. It's not "propaganda" to recognize that Iran occupies the same geographic territory as Persia, and is populated by a majority of ethnic Persians.


----------



## g5000 (May 30, 2018)

We have dipshits on this board who actually bleev that if your parents are working in Iran when you are born, that makes you Persian!  BWA-HA-HA-HA-HA-HA!

And they haven't a clue just how stupid they sound.  

Dunning–Kruger effect - Wikipedia


----------



## toobfreak (May 30, 2018)

TheGreenHornet said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > buckeye45_73 said:
> ...




Right!  So just who was the muslim brotherhood (Jarrett?) then and who was planet of the apes?  I need some context.  Other than just SAYING Roseanne made a "racist" remark (the horror), where EXACTLY was the racism?  And has racism now become a cultural taboo we pretend isn't still everywhere, but it is OK to judge people based on age, sex, religion, or political affiliation (and a hundred other things)?


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (May 30, 2018)

DOTR said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > DOTR said:
> ...


LOL..you say you are not going to argue percentages..and then..you argue percentages!


----------



## g5000 (May 30, 2018)

toobfreak said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...


The racist bitch Barr was parroting some tired old memes which are based on lies.  She got what she deserved.

Jarrett is neither a member of the Muslim Brotherhood nor Iranian.  Nor did George Soros help the Nazis confiscate the property of Jews and keep that property for himself.

She's a fucking retard parroting retarded bullshit and had it all shoved right back up her gigantic fat ass from whence it came.

Bravo to ABC for firing her retarded racist dirigible ass.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (May 30, 2018)

DrLove said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> > _Comparing white guys to monkeys is not racist._
> ...



Well, you do have a point...as in genetically speaking it has been scientifically proven that we all have dna links to chimps....and that Negroids are the closest relatives of the chimps.   In fact chimps have 97% of the dna humans have.

Are Negros Closer to Apes Than to Humans? - Letters to the Jim Crow Museum - Jim Crow          Museum - Ferris State University


----------



## Rustic (May 30, 2018)

g5000 said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...


Both are loopy kunts...


----------



## Aba Incieni (May 30, 2018)

g5000 said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...


Roseanne didn't accuse Jarret of being any of those things. She said she looked like a mix between them.


----------



## g5000 (May 30, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...


She was clearly making a reference to the tired old meme about Jarrett being an agent for the Muslim Brotherhood.  Stop being stupid in public.


----------



## buckeye45_73 (May 30, 2018)

DrLove said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> > _Comparing white guys to monkeys is not racist._
> ...


But are we not all related to apes? If you agree, why is it a bad thing?


----------



## TheGreenHornet (May 30, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...



Yes, just a political analogy and Roseanne being Jewish is very sensitive to polticians who are apologists for the Jew Hating muslim extremists...and of course most are familiar with that pos valerie jarret and her support of muslims and her hatred of Jews...that is why she got along so well with the obamas ....even to living with them for awhile.....maybe she still does.
Obama confidante Valerie Jarrett moves in to Kaloroma home | Daily Mail Online


----------



## buckeye45_73 (May 30, 2018)

g5000 said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...



and why would they do that? Maybe because they touted the Muslim Brotherhood? helped get them into power?Sucked off Iran???


----------



## BlindBoo (May 30, 2018)

TheGreenHornet said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...




"There is a huge ideological difference on this topic. Among conservative Americans, 49% consider most blacks racist, and only 12% see most whites that way. Among liberal voters, 27% see most white Americans as racist, and 21% say the same about black Americans."

White folks are rarely subjected to lingering institutional racism.  But since Black folks make up 13% of the population it makes sense.


----------



## Aba Incieni (May 30, 2018)

g5000 said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...


_Jarrett is neither a member of the Muslim Brotherhood nor Iranian.  Nor did George Soros help the Nazis confiscate the property of Jews and keep that property for himself._

Roseanne didn't say she was, sixtoe.


----------



## g5000 (May 30, 2018)

buckeye45_73 said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...


Jarrett did not tout the Muslim Brotherhood, dipshit.  Are you still drinking that piss after all these years?!?!

Barr's tweet was obviously for the consumption of tards like you.


----------



## g5000 (May 30, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...


Jarrett was clearly making a reference to the old accusations about Jarrett and the Muslim Brotherhood.  Stop being stupid in public.

And she did accuse Soros of confiscating the property of his fellow Jews with the Nazis.  She sure as shit did.


----------



## DrLove (May 30, 2018)

TheGreenHornet said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > buckeye45_73 said:
> ...



Rest my case ^


----------



## g5000 (May 30, 2018)

TheGreenHornet said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > buckeye45_73 said:
> ...


You must be one of those LBJ Democrats we hear so much about.


----------



## Aba Incieni (May 30, 2018)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...


Yes, nothing weird with that.

But I'm wondering how this prog civil war will reconcile itself. They side with their bigger victim class, the lowly negro.

Pondering how the Jew controlled media will take this rift. Dems might need that Jewish voting bloc.


----------



## Gracie (May 30, 2018)

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > MrGracie was on ambien and had to stop. Nasty nasty stuff. So yeah...if they want to jump into this fight, they might regret the outcome.
> ...


It is NOT bs. But you go ahead and continue flapping your gums if it floats yer boat.


----------



## petro (May 30, 2018)

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> Funniest headline of the day:
> 
> *"...Ambien maker to Roseanne: Racism is not a side effect of our drug..."*
> 
> https://www.usatoday.com/story/news/...cts/654683002/


I always thought it caused binge eating of raw bacon during sleep walking.


----------



## buckeye45_73 (May 30, 2018)

g5000 said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...



Dude, you think you're clever, but im not a partisan tool.....I just know my stuff and I remember stuff from long ago.....
Obama (and Jarrett is his closest friend and biggest policy expert) SUPPORTED the Muslim Brotherhood

Opinion | Working With the Muslim Brotherhood

Perhaps the most radical change in U.S. foreign policy under President Obama has occurred here in Egypt, where the Muslim Brotherhood, long shunned as a collection of dangerous Islamist extremists, is *now the de facto object of American support.

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=5&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwiywubJjK7bAhUQoVMKHYwFD30QFgg9MAQ&url=https://www.investors.com/politics/editorials/white-house-welcomes-muslim-brotherhood/&usg=AOvVaw2iXcNhx2AiskSAd3L1Kx8J*


You must've known it was coming, are you ignorant of just a troll?

PS Egyptian activists didn't like how well Obama treated the Muslim Brotherhood

Washington Post: Breaking News, World, US, DC News & Analysis


----------



## Gracie (May 30, 2018)

buckeye45_73 said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > buckeye45_73 said:
> ...


LOL!!!! Blacks keep saying Lucy that was found in Africa was ancestor to us all....but when you say "ape", they take it as an insult. LOL


----------



## Camp (May 30, 2018)

Hard to believe such a beautiful and lovely girl like Roseanne Barr could be so ugly on the inside. Her prettiness and sex appeal fooled everyone.


----------



## buckeye45_73 (May 30, 2018)

BlindBoo said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > BlindBoo said:
> ...


I love the term institutionalized racism...it's a buzzword with no meaning...what the hell does it mean? govt?
or are we talking about grannies clutching their purses


----------



## Aba Incieni (May 30, 2018)

Camp said:


> Hard to believe such a beautiful and lovely girl like Roseanne Barr could be so ugly on the inside. Her prettiness and sex appeal fooled everyone.


She's always been extremely liberal. So it all checks out.


----------



## g5000 (May 30, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...


You must be another one of those LBJ Democrats we hear so much about.


----------



## g5000 (May 30, 2018)

buckeye45_73 said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > buckeye45_73 said:
> ...


Investors.com is a piss rag, retard.  So I guess you really are still drinking that piss after all these years.


----------



## buckeye45_73 (May 30, 2018)

g5000 said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...


Ok, you are a leftwing kook.....I posted the Washington post and new York times as well.....yet you ignored it....

I thought you were supposed to be non political...you're so full of shit.

keep posting, I'll keep bending you over


----------



## DrLove (May 30, 2018)

g5000 said:


> And she did accuse Soros of confiscating the property of his fellow Jews with the Nazis.  She sure as shit did.



Isn't she special?


----------



## g5000 (May 30, 2018)

buckeye45_73 said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > buckeye45_73 said:
> ...


There is no mention of Jarrett in the NYT opinion piece.  And your WAPO link goes nowhere.


----------



## g5000 (May 30, 2018)

DrLove said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > And she did accuse Soros of confiscating the property of his fellow Jews with the Nazis.  She sure as shit did.
> ...


It's what retards do.  As soon as their stupidity is exposed, they immediately retreat to an even more retarded position.

And now the bigoted bitch is out of a job, and she took down all of her co-workers and crew members of the show down with her.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (May 30, 2018)

DrLove said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > And she did accuse Soros of confiscating the property of his fellow Jews with the Nazis.  She sure as shit did.
> ...


In a 1998 CBS interview, Soros admitted to assisting with the confiscation of Jewish property and "other" duties while posing as a Christian in WWII Nazi-occupied Hungary.
Additionally, according to Soros’ father, Soros at one point “even helped with the inventory” as stated in his father’s 1965 autobiography
 Roseanne's Tweet on Soros   appears to be accurate.


----------



## DrLove (May 30, 2018)

g5000 said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...



Yep - and even she admitted that it was "hundreds of people"


----------



## g5000 (May 30, 2018)

TheGreenHornet said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...


No, he didn't.  He did not assist in the confiscation of Jewish property.  He witnessed it occurring.  And he said his conscience was clean because he did not participate.

Stop parroting lies.

Soros was born in 1930.  He was still a kid when the Nazis were defeated.  His parents hid him with some Christian people in Hungary where he subsequently witnessed the Nazis confiscating the property of Jews and shipping them off to camps.


----------



## g5000 (May 30, 2018)

Donald Trump, Jr., ever the fucking parroting rube like his father, retweeted Barr's bullshit about Soros.


----------



## DrLove (May 30, 2018)

g5000 said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...



Trumplings will believe any old lie ..


----------



## buckeye45_73 (May 30, 2018)

g5000 said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...



Gee another article on it, so many so little time. Obama was a backer of the Muslim Brotherhood......and Jarret was his right hand......you really are a moron..I'm gonna call you lakhota Jr

Inside the Ring: Muslim Brotherhood has Obama’s secret support


----------



## buckeye45_73 (May 30, 2018)

g5000 said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...




ah, so he's a typical left.....aka a pussy
he only confronts moms with children at trump rallies.....


----------



## g5000 (May 30, 2018)

KROFT: (Voiceover) You’re a Hungarian Jew…

Mr. SOROS: (Voiceover) Mm-hmm.

KROFT: (Voiceover) …who escaped the Holocaust…

(Vintage footage of women walking by train)

Mr. SOROS: (Voiceover) Mm-hmm.

(Vintage footage of people getting on train)

KROFT: (Voiceover) …by–by posing as a Christian.

Mr. SOROS: (Voiceover) Right.

(Vintage footage of women helping each other get on train; train door closing with people in boxcar)

KROFT: (Voiceover) *And you watched lots of people get shipped off to the death camps.*

Mr. SOROS: *Right. I was 14 years old. And I would say that that’s when my character was made.
*
KROFT: In what way?

Mr. SOROS: That one should think ahead. One should understand and–and anticipate events and when–when one is threatened. It was a tremendous threat of evil. I mean, it was a–a very personal experience of evil.

KROFT: My understanding is that you went out with this protector of yours who swore that you were his adopted godson.

Mr. SOROS: Yes. Yes.

KROFT: Went out, in fact, and helped in the confiscation of property from the Jews.

Mr. SOROS: Yes. That’s right. Yes.

KROFT: I mean, that’s–that sounds like an experience that would send lots of people to the psychiatric couch for many, many years. Was it difficult?

Mr. SOROS: Not–not at all. Not at all. Maybe as a child you don’t–you don’t see the connection. But it was–it created no–no problem at all.

KROFT: No feeling of guilt?

Mr. SOROS: No.

KROFT: For example that, ‘I’m Jewish and here I am, watching these people go. I could just as easily be there. I should be there.’ None of that?
*
Mr. SOROS: Well, of course I c–I could be on the other side or I could be the one from whom the thing is being taken away. But there was no sense that I shouldn’t be there, because that was–well, actually, in a funny way, it’s just like in markets–that if I weren’t there–of course, I wasn’t doing it, but somebody else would–would–would be taking it away anyhow. And it was the–whether I was there or not, I was only a spectator, the property was being taken away. So the–I had no role in taking away that property. So I had no sense of guilt.

George Soros Interview On 60 Minutes*


----------



## g5000 (May 30, 2018)

Roseanne went further than just accusing Soros of confiscating the Jews' property.  She accused Soros of _turning in the Jews_ and stealing their wealth.

She is one evil retarded bitch.


----------



## DrLove (May 30, 2018)

g5000 said:


> Roseanne went further than just accusing Soros of confiscating the Jews' property.  She accused Soros of _turning in the Jews_ and stealing their wealth.
> 
> She is one evil retarded bitch.



Boy, Soros was one mean 14 year old!


----------



## TheGreenHornet (May 30, 2018)

#GeorgeSoros | Facebook


----------



## TNHarley (May 30, 2018)

Ted Frazier said:


> In a now deleted to eat, the sitcom actress called African American former Obama advisor Valerie Jarrett comes from planet of the apes.
> Roseanne Rips Ex-Obama Aide Valerie Jarrett With Racially Charged Joke


She does look like that chick monkey from planet of the apes.  JS


----------



## BlindBoo (May 30, 2018)

buckeye45_73 said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...



5 Examples of Institutional Racism in the United States

The term I used was lingering.....To those who feel its effects, it has meaning.  To you maybe not.

Now Rosie, she's just crazy.  ABC should have known, everyone else did.

How Roseanne Barr Abandoned All Reason and Embraced the Alt-Right


----------



## sealybobo (May 30, 2018)

RealDave said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Ha ha!  Good news Rosanne!!!  Michael Caputo, former Trump campaign aide and chief marketing officer of startup streaming service Bond, says he’ll be reaching out to Roseanne Barr to poach her now-canceled show for his platform.

If you’ve never heard of Bond, it’s not surprising.  It’s a service that, according to an interview on Wired, aims to connect video creators with audiences via crowdfunding and investing. 

Good luck with this one Rosanne.  I'm sure Bond will pay you as much as ABC was.  LOL


----------



## Ted Frazier (May 30, 2018)

norwegen said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > Racist!!!!! Everything is racist!!!!!
> ...


No one is claiming that the movie is about blacks. The term apes, however, is used to imply that black people look like monkeys. You knew this, but you played dumb, pretending that it is about the movie.


----------



## Ted Frazier (May 30, 2018)

buckeye45_73 said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > buckeye45_73 said:
> ...


Your claim about Obama being a backer of the Muslim brotherhood is fake news.


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (May 30, 2018)

g5000 said:


> KROFT: (Voiceover) You’re a Hungarian Jew…
> 
> Mr. SOROS: (Voiceover) Mm-hmm.
> 
> ...


THIS is the video most of the tinfoil types get their info from:


You will never get them to admit the truth, as this is part and parcel of who they are..an amalgam of lies and deceit..a hateful mythos that no amount of facts will ever change.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (May 30, 2018)

Things you did not know about George Soros.....................


----------



## LOki (May 30, 2018)




----------



## buckeye45_73 (May 30, 2018)

BlindBoo said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> > BlindBoo said:
> ...


----------



## BlindBoo (May 30, 2018)

buckeye45_73 said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > buckeye45_73 said:
> ...



Why were those two black guys handcuffed and arrested at Starbucks?


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (May 30, 2018)

LOki said:


>


ROTFLMFAO! #DicksoutforZira!!!


----------



## buckeye45_73 (May 30, 2018)

BlindBoo said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> > BlindBoo said:
> ...



Well Starbucks is a well know lefty company, so maybe ask them.
What I do know is those guys were there for a while like an hour and didn't order anything.
they were asked to leave, refused because they were meeting someone.
Later they were asked again, still refused, the cops were called.
So what is wrong with that?
and why was this guy so late? those 2 guys should have said, sorry bro, we need to reschedule.


----------



## boedicca (May 30, 2018)

BlindBoo said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> > BlindBoo said:
> ...




Because they don't understand that Starbucks "was" a commercial business with a policy that only paying customers can use the restrooms.  Due to their entitlement attitude, Starbucks is now transforming itself into a chain of homeless encampments.


----------



## LOki (May 30, 2018)

Ted Frazier said:


> In a now deleted to eat, the sitcom actress called African American former Obama advisor Valerie Jarrett comes from planet of the apes.
> Roseanne Rips Ex-Obama Aide Valerie Jarrett With Racially Charged Joke


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (May 30, 2018)

DrLove said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > And she did accuse Soros of confiscating the property of his fellow Jews with the Nazis.  She sure as shit did.
> ...


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (May 30, 2018)

LOki said:


> Ted Frazier said:
> 
> 
> > In a now deleted to eat, the sitcom actress called African American former Obama advisor Valerie Jarrett comes from planet of the apes.
> > Roseanne Rips Ex-Obama Aide Valerie Jarrett With Racially Charged Joke


----------



## Pogo (May 30, 2018)

HaShev said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > HaShev said:
> ...



Yyyyyeah umm, I don't think those goons in Boston are on "the left".  Just a wild guess.



> But your link shows a man attacked that would have not been homeless or beaten if he was registered legally as the imigration process requires



Seriously?  You're actually gonna sit here on the internets suggesting that some stranger not "registered legally" whatever that's supposed to mean and which there's no way these cretins could determine, should get beaten with blunt instruments and pissed on??

Doesn't that speak volumes.



> Can you be sure how credible  your story is,  being it comes from fake news propagandist, and I bet you never questioned how could the 2 thugs know if the man was a citizen or not or an illegal?



Part one, yes I've known about this story fo a couple of years, one of several, I have posted multiple links in that time, and I'm afraid a story you wish did not exist doesn't just transmogrify itself into a 'fake news propagandist" just because you don't have the stones to handle it.  That's just stick-your-head-in-the-sand denialism, a/k/a wilful ignorance.  And part two I already covered above.  They DIDN'T know.  They couldn't have known.  They just ass-sumed.  Again --- wilful ignorance.


----------



## DrLove (May 30, 2018)

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> LOki said:
> 
> 
> > Ted Frazier said:
> ...


----------



## TheGreenHornet (May 30, 2018)

LOki said:


> Ted Frazier said:
> 
> 
> > In a now deleted to eat, the sitcom actress called African American former Obama advisor Valerie Jarrett comes from planet of the apes.
> > Roseanne Rips Ex-Obama Aide Valerie Jarrett With Racially Charged Joke


So....what's the big deal?....being racist is not a crime.  If it were millions would be in jail....perhaps even the majority of the citizens....certainly the majority of African-Americans.   Even babies have been scientifically proven to be racist....at about 6 months of age.  Obama's spiritual leader of some 20 yrs. --Rev. Wright was a well known racist....of course Obama distanced himself when he decided to run for the Presidency....but why was there no call for him to drop out of the race...I mean a follower of a racist for 20 yrs. ....again we see a double standard as always.
Gingrich: Obama got a 'pass' on Rev. Wright controversy


----------



## ATL (May 30, 2018)

TheGreenHornet said:


> LOki said:
> 
> 
> > Ted Frazier said:
> ...



How about you link the research about babies being racist, it's not that I dont trust you, I just think you're full of shit.

Racism isn't inherited, it's taught.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (May 30, 2018)

ATL said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > LOki said:
> ...


https://www.quora.com/Are-humans-born-racist-or-do-we-acquire-racism-from-the-society-we-live-in


ATL said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > LOki said:
> ...



Where did you get such a silly idea?

https://www.quora.com/Are-humans-born-racist-or-do-we-acquire-racism-from-the-society-we-live-in

Racist babies? Infants prefer to learn from adults of their own skin color, study says

Not even to mention that it is undeniable that Obama was elected because of the color of his skin....the only Presidential race determined by racism.


----------



## kwc57 (May 30, 2018)

ElmerMudd said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> > The stupidity of the left. Ask their own tweeting homophobe Joy Reid what someone has to do to get their show cancelled?
> ...


Bullshit and you know it.  Double standard.


----------



## harmonica (May 30, 2018)

Luddly Neddite said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > _The View_ is racist but they keep that on
> ...


only in your mind....sure, there can only be racism against blacks--sure hahahhahaha


----------



## TheGreenHornet (May 30, 2018)

The correct definition of racism as in the original definition per The Oxford English Dictionary......"The belief that human capabilities are determined by race".....but then.....but then.....but then.....along came some nefarious elements who saw the possibility of using the term 'racist' as a poitical tool so they altered the definition a few decades ago in order to use it for political purposes.  Thus the big mess this nation is in today...humstrung by a artifical political construct that has not only divided this nation like never before but is ripping it apart.


Sam Francis: Origins of the Words ‘Racism’ and ‘Racist’


----------



## Faun (May 30, 2018)

HaShev said:


> Roseanne merely commented on the resemblance to a celebrity's character in the Planet of the Apes.
> Whether you think she meant the old version with A white woman Kim Hunter playing the roll of Dr Zira
> View attachment 195908  or more likely the newer version staring a white woman
> Helena Bonham Carter playing Ari,
> ...


What does the media have to do with this? All they did was report what happened. They certainly had nothing to do with Roseanne making her comment and they had nothing to do with ABC choosing to fire her.


----------



## Political Junky (May 30, 2018)

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> Funniest headline of the day:
> 
> *"...Ambien maker to Roseanne: Racism is not a side effect of our drug..."*
> 
> https://www.usatoday.com/story/news/...cts/654683002/


She's laying the ground to say that she's addicted and has entered treatment.


----------



## Faun (May 30, 2018)

TheGreenHornet said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > buckeye45_73 said:
> ...


So?


----------



## beagle9 (May 30, 2018)

deanrd said:


> I thought the last show was hilarious.
> 
> Roseanne needed surgery and they couldn't afford it.  But then their basement flooded and the government gave them disaster relief money.
> 
> The same government they hate.  Fuking hilarious!


Which makes her and the cast liberals..  lol

Did you really think that crazy lady was truly a conservative ? ROTFLMBO.

Now I do believe Tim Allen is a conservative.


----------



## beagle9 (May 30, 2018)




----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (May 30, 2018)

beagle9 said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > I thought the last show was hilarious.
> ...


Damn you are Looney sometimes....like, seriously kind of nuts....


----------



## beagle9 (May 30, 2018)




----------



## ABikerSailor (May 30, 2018)

Faun said:


> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> > Roseanne merely commented on the resemblance to a celebrity's character in the Planet of the Apes.
> ...



Actually, the decision was made up a bit higher on the food chain than ABC.  Disney owns ABC, and it was the CEO that started the ball rolling. 

The inside story of how ABC fired Roseanne Barr


----------



## TheGreenHornet (May 30, 2018)

Political Junky said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> > Funniest headline of the day:
> ...



She discussed her mental issues long before all this....and the stories about the crazy things ambian  cause some people to do are legend.  Insurance companies beg doctors not to prescribe. it ...the elderly are exceptionally susceptible to this evil and dangerous drug.  If anyone is on it...you need to get off of it.


----------



## petro (May 30, 2018)

This thread is priceless. It has gone from Rosanne to Iran, Jews to Soros, racism and Nazis on to political correctness to Trump and his base. This shit is all over the place. 

Most enjoyment ever out of anything regarding the washed up hag Rosanne.


----------



## Political Junky (May 30, 2018)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> > EvilEyeFleegle said:
> ...


The manufacturer of Ambien was correct, it doesn't cause racism.


----------



## ABikerSailor (May 30, 2018)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> > EvilEyeFleegle said:
> ...



You know, Roseanne would have sounded more believable if she had left Ambien out of it and simply said she was blind drunk at the time and didn't remember or realize she had tweeted that.  It would have sounded better, been more believable, and people would have accepted it better.

Now?  She's a laughingstock, lost her show, and has pissed off a big pharma company.


----------



## mudwhistle (May 30, 2018)

Political Junky said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > Political Junky said:
> ...


It causes memory loss.


----------



## mudwhistle (May 30, 2018)

ABikerSailor said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > Political Junky said:
> ...


OMG. We wouldn't want to piss off the drug companies.


----------



## petro (May 30, 2018)

mudwhistle said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...


I thought it also caused sleep induced binge eating of raw bacon.
It would explain the obesity at least.


----------



## mudwhistle (May 30, 2018)

petro said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Political Junky said:
> ...


Thanks to Ambien....some of my favorite actors and actresses are dead.
I have no idea why anyone takes that crap.
Especially if they are taking narcotics with the stuff...which tends to cause overdoses.


----------



## Faun (May 30, 2018)

mudwhistle said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...


So does conservatism.


----------



## HaShev (May 30, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Wouldn't what you just said get you fired, calling a woman a dog with fleas is a sexist & racist white trash insinuation, so ban yourself now, or admit that insult comedy is bound to offend snowflakes.
First they took out Andrew Dice Clay, then they took out Jackie Mason, now Rosanne, I see the only pattern here is anti-Semitism....can't take cerebral Jewish comedy.  *L*

Proof evidence
: QUOTE sealybobo, post: 16341676
>>>"So Jews, ask yourself why are you so f**king annoying? "


----------



## mudwhistle (May 30, 2018)

Faun said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Political Junky said:
> ...


That must be why their mascot is an Elephant......not a Jackass.


----------



## Marion Morrison (May 30, 2018)

Was the post made late on a Saturday night?


----------



## Faun (May 30, 2018)

mudwhistle said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


Nah, their mascot is an elephant because Thomas Nast drew an elephant in a political cartoon and called it Republicans.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (May 30, 2018)

Let's get back to the topic, please.  Thanks


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 30, 2018)

theDoctorisIn said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...




Is your point that the left and the scumbag media are fucking liars portraying Jarrett as "African American" when she is in fact Iranian? 

But it's okay to lie if it smears the right, da Comrade?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 30, 2018)

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> Funniest headline of the day:
> 
> *"...Ambien maker to Roseanne: Racism is not a side effect of our drug..."*
> 
> https://www.usatoday.com/story/news/...cts/654683002/




Since Jarrett is Iranian - not black - how is it "racism?"

Jarrett was born in Shiraz, Iran.


----------



## Faun (May 30, 2018)

Uncensored2008 said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > DOTR said:
> ...


She has no Iranian blood in her. Both her parents were American. She is African-American.  WTF is wrong with you?


----------



## beagle9 (May 30, 2018)

Uncensored2008 said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> > Funniest headline of the day:
> ...


Heard today that her parents were African American... Is that True ?

Were her parents American of African descent ??


----------



## mudwhistle (May 30, 2018)

Faun said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...


Actually she had American parents but she was born in Iran. 
She has alot of white in her, but it appears only the black part matters.


----------



## mudwhistle (May 30, 2018)

beagle9 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > EvilEyeFleegle said:
> ...


That's why her skin is so dark and water beads up on her hair.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (May 30, 2018)

Uncensored2008 said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > DOTR said:
> ...



She's not _Iranian_, fuckwit.

She was born in Iran, to black American parents.


----------



## Aba Incieni (May 30, 2018)

Roseanne is an American Jew. You know how those people are.


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (May 30, 2018)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...


By my count..that is the 34th time someone has posted the truth..and yet the lack-wits still don't get it. Their narrative is so important to them--that the truth is instantly forgotton..2 years from now..these fools will swear that she is Iranian...and totally believe it!


----------



## theDoctorisIn (May 30, 2018)

Uncensored2008 said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> > Funniest headline of the day:
> ...



Jarrett was born in Shiraz - to James Bowman and Barbara Bowman, two black Americans.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 30, 2018)

Faun said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...



She's so "African American" she could be head of the NAACP.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (May 30, 2018)

Valerie Jarrett's father, James Bowman:






Valerie Jarrett's mother, Barbara Bowman:


----------



## beagle9 (May 30, 2018)

mudwhistle said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


Well if can't figure out the context of her planet of the apes comment in relation to VJ being black, then who knows other than her facial similarities being very simular to the character chosen by her (Rosannes) comparison found in the movie character as to what she was actually maybe meaning in as far as just making a comparison when she said what she said in comedic fashion.

If meant it in some sort of racist manor or context by what she said, then shame on Rosanne for that.


----------



## Faun (May 30, 2018)

mudwhistle said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


Which makes her African-American. And it matters to Roseanne Barr and the rest of the cast.


----------



## Faun (May 30, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> Roseanne is an American Jew. You know how those people are.


No, I don’t know. How are they?


----------



## Aba Incieni (May 30, 2018)

Faun said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > Roseanne is an American Jew. You know how those people are.
> ...


According to many, including this board, they are racists.


----------



## beagle9 (May 30, 2018)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Valerie Jarrett's father, James Bowman:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was she adopted ?? LOL

Just kidding.


----------



## Faun (May 30, 2018)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


Yes, she could.


----------



## Faun (May 30, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...


Which religion doesn’t have racists?


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (May 30, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...


Only to those who keep a copy of the Turner Diaries at their bed-table...or those who mourn Hitler's demise.

Or you.


----------



## mudwhistle (May 30, 2018)

beagle9 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Well, it wouldn't be the first time the media lied about the intended context of someone they want to destroy.
Anyone that looks at Valerie Jarrett doesn't assume she has black blood.
But only a smidgen is all it takes for the corrupt media to use it to their political advantage.

Then again....George Zimmerman is Hispanic.....but they claim he's a Caucasian.


----------



## Aba Incieni (May 30, 2018)

Faun said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Not the Jews, according to many on this board.


----------



## Aba Incieni (May 30, 2018)

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


No you.


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (May 30, 2018)

mudwhistle said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


How is this the media's fault..did they force feed her Ambian and hijack her twitter account?


----------



## theDoctorisIn (May 30, 2018)

Uncensored2008 

Are you ever going to come back to this thread and admit your utter failure?

I doubt it, but I thought I'd at least give you a chance to be a man.


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (May 30, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...


I agree...no me. Yes you. But you don't have the courage of your convictions..so you snipe about the edges...in a smarmy sort of way.

But if it works for you..carry on.


----------



## mudwhistle (May 30, 2018)

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


Nope.
They just destroyed her......after all *ABC is the media*
Oh, I guess you didn't know that.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (May 30, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...



Who on this board has claimed that Jews can't be racist?


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (May 30, 2018)

mudwhistle said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


So if someone steps out in traffic and gets run over..you blame the car??


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (May 30, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> Not the Jews, according to many on this board.


Right, we get it...you hammer this same goddamn point home every time you appear on this board:

It is everyone else's fault you are acting like a moron.

Yes, okay, we get it....moron.


----------



## Aba Incieni (May 30, 2018)

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > EvilEyeFleegle said:
> ...


Angry Losers are a dime a dozen.


----------



## mudwhistle (May 30, 2018)

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > EvilEyeFleegle said:
> ...


No....that's you assholes' M.O.
A kid shoots up his school and you blame guns and the NRA.


----------



## beagle9 (May 30, 2018)

Faun said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


I think he was making humor about the white woman who made herself black to run a chapter of the NAACP. LOL


----------



## Aba Incieni (May 30, 2018)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


This is the 3rd time I've posted it. Can we accept it as fact and move on after this last time?

To many on this board, American Jews are racists.


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (May 30, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...


So..I guess with you...I got 9 more coming? Can I get a pro-rate?


----------



## Aba Incieni (May 30, 2018)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > Not the Jews, according to many on this board.
> ...


Cool.


----------



## Faun (May 30, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...


That’s fine, but you  didn’t answer my question. Which religion doesn’t have racists?


----------



## Aba Incieni (May 30, 2018)

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > EvilEyeFleegle said:
> ...


Angry white Losers aren't scary. They're just angry. Do your thing, my white brother.


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (May 30, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...


No..we cannot accept it as fact..unless..or course...you have....proof?

You are aware that you have both posted that american jews are racists..and that american jews can't be racist?

All 'according to this board.'

Now here's an idea...what do YOU think about the issue..are you going to take a stand..pro or con?


----------



## Aba Incieni (May 30, 2018)

Faun said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Let's try to stay relatively on topic if we can.

Guess who is married to a honcho over at ABC.


----------



## Aba Incieni (May 30, 2018)

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...


The proof is in the pudding. In this case, the thread.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (May 30, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...





Are you under the impression that a statement will magically become true if you repeat it 3 times?

Who are these posters you refer to?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (May 30, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...


Just to save everyone from this time wasting goober:

The firing was not initiated at ABC.


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (May 30, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...


Uhh...OK..not very informative..but amusing. I got you sussed out i think..just a clever troll...I looked up you posting record..enough there to see that you are well to the right..I've seen a number of references to the 'jew-controlled media'

That's all i need to make my determination.

Troll on Brother..or sister...or---whatever.


----------



## Aba Incieni (May 30, 2018)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...


Read the thread. Roseanne told a joke that faux-fended Oxys. I don't mean to get so close to home, but I'm not the one saying so.

None of it bothers me in the least.


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (May 30, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...


Not going to ell us what YOU think? Just half-clever evasions, eh.

Cool.


----------



## Aba Incieni (May 30, 2018)

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > EvilEyeFleegle said:
> ...


Write it down for when you calm yourself you'll have something to be angry about again.


----------



## Aba Incieni (May 30, 2018)

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > EvilEyeFleegle said:
> ...


Making observations. Here's another:

Some people don't know how to respond to the great Jew/Negro War of '18.


----------



## Faun (May 30, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...


Why do you want to stay on topic now when you were the one to take the thread off-topic?

But since you don't want to answer after two attempts, I'll just assume you understand every religion has racists.


----------



## Aba Incieni (May 30, 2018)

Faun said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Roseanne is an American Jew. The thread is about her. See the connect yet?

Guess who is married to a honcho over at ABC.


----------



## Faun (May 30, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...


So much for staying on topic, huh? And what exactly is the "great Jew/Negro war of '18?"


----------



## Faun (May 30, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...


Yes, it's about her yet here you are talking about "Jews" and "negroes" and "wars."

You're talking about a lot of off-topic things, so why not answer questions about the things you want to talk about? What are you afraid of?


----------



## Aba Incieni (May 30, 2018)

Faun said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > EvilEyeFleegle said:
> ...


See thread title.


----------



## Aba Incieni (May 30, 2018)

Faun said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


I'm making observations that you don't deny. Perhaps you have already shown your side.


----------



## Faun (May 30, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...


I don't see anything in the thread title about the "great Jew/Negro war of '18" yet here you are talking about it. So what is it? Why are you too afraid to say?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (May 30, 2018)

Faun said:


> why not answer questions about the things you want to talk about?


Are you giving him attention?  yes.

question answered.


----------



## Faun (May 30, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...


You've said nothing you stand behind so what do you think I should be denying?


----------



## Aba Incieni (May 30, 2018)

Faun said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Let me break it down for you.

Roseanne = American Jew.

Ape jokes = racist against the lowly blacks.

Who are you rooting for?


----------



## Aba Incieni (May 30, 2018)

Faun said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


They are observations, that's all. You want to discuss other religions when the thread is about Jewish racism.

Is it innate or learned behavior?


----------



## Faun (May 30, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...


That's what you call the "great Jew/Negro war of '18??"



She's one Jew. Jarrett is one Black. They're not feuding. About the only thing you got right was the year.


----------



## Aba Incieni (May 30, 2018)

Faun said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Who are you rooting for?


----------



## Faun (May 30, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...


Wut? This thread is about Jewish racism? I thought it was about one single Jew. Are you under the dementia that Roseanne represents all Jews?


----------



## Faun (May 30, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...


Rooting for what?


----------



## Aba Incieni (May 30, 2018)

Faun said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Jarret reps all blacks but Roseanne doesn't rep all Jews.

Does one crazy with a gun represent all gun owners?


----------



## Faun (May 30, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...


Besides you, who said Jarrett represents all blacks?


----------



## Aba Incieni (May 30, 2018)

Faun said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


We note you have a problem answering direct questions.

If Roseanne got picked up by another network would you be:

[ ] Happy

[ ] Sad


----------



## Aba Incieni (May 30, 2018)

Faun said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Roseanne the American Jew got fired for joking about some former administrator?

Do you know who's married to a honcho over at ABC?


----------



## Faun (May 30, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...


LOLOLOL

Now ^^^ that's ^^^ funny coming from you. You won't answer the question, _who on this board has claimed that Jews can't be racist?_ And you won't answer the question, _which religion doesn't have racists? _But now you whine when someone else doesn't answer one of your questions?


----------



## Aba Incieni (May 30, 2018)

Faun said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


I made the observation that many on this board are claiming that American Jews are racist. You confirm it by asking who isn't.

Not seeing the disparity here.


----------



## Faun (May 30, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...


Spouse of an ABC honcho is off topic. In fact, the ABC honcho is off topic unless they were involved in cancelling Roseanne.

And here you were, pretending to want to stay on topic.


----------



## Faun (May 30, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...


I never asked you who here isn't. Why do you lie like that? I asked you which religion doesn't have racists. You were too scared to answer.


----------



## Aba Incieni (May 30, 2018)

Faun said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Sheesh you're the one claiming it wasn't taken as a general racist insult, but a personal one.

Which would make the spouse very much on topic.


----------



## Aba Incieni (May 30, 2018)

Faun said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


You confirmed my observation about many on this board, while at the same time agreeing with the sentiment.

Go you.


----------



## Faun (May 30, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...


Since the topic isn't ABC honcho wives, no, that is off topic.


----------



## Faun (May 30, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...


Oh? What observation is that? I hope it's on topic.


----------



## Aba Incieni (May 30, 2018)

Faun said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Doesn't matter, since it is still being reported as a general racial slur. 

There goes your one on one theory.


----------



## Aba Incieni (May 30, 2018)

Faun said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Very much so. It's about the American Jewish racism towards their black brethren.


----------



## Faun (May 30, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...


LOL

Oh? What did I say that was racist towards blacks?


----------



## Aba Incieni (May 30, 2018)

Faun said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


You agree with the sentiments of those who advocate against the Jew. They agree her show should be cancelled for the overt racism of the American Jew.

I don't disagree. I don't care either way. Just making observations.


----------



## Faun (May 30, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...


Those aren't observations; they're delusions as I never referred to Roseanne as "the Jew" nor did I say anything racist against Valerie Jarrett.

You can't post without lying, can you?


----------



## Aba Incieni (May 30, 2018)

Faun said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Sigh.

Do you:

[ ] Agree

[ ] Disagree

with ABC's decision to cancel the show.


----------



## Faun (May 30, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...


LOL

Why are you asking me? You already claimed I agreed when in fact, I said no such thing. That's something you will have to prove.

Why can't you post without lying? Is it a sickness?


----------



## Aba Incieni (May 30, 2018)

Faun said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


You avoided the question again.


----------



## Faun (May 30, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...


Why would I answer a question you already answered yourself, only without proof?

You appear to be very sick. You can't seem to post without lying.


----------



## Picaro (May 31, 2018)

ElmerMudd said:


> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> > ElmerMudd said:
> ...



lol why do people think being 'Jewish' is some sort of magical exemption for anything? Roseanne is 'Jewish', too, isn't she?

As for the topic, there several hundred million photoshops of George Bush as a monkey put out by left wing racists, so we know they don't really give a shit about the monkey crack, and we know the Prez of ABC is married to one of Jarret's buddies; sounds like it was 'hey, we can get the fat white chic now!!!' night at ABC, actually, going after Roseanne for merely not being an hysterical diaper wetting Trump hater.

Jarret was on a talking head show with the usual panel of black racists, they like getting on each other's shows and getting paid for nothing, too, and the fact is the majority of her 'panel does indeed look a lot like apes. Anybody who claims they don't is a liar.


----------



## Faun (May 31, 2018)

Picaro said:


> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> > WEATHER53 said:
> ...


Who said Jews are exempt?


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (May 31, 2018)

Roseanne Barr, Back on Twitter, Has More to Say

I guess Roseanne is not going quietly, what a surprise:

_*At one point overnight, Ms. Barr blamed the insomnia medication Ambien for the incendiary tweet. In a post she later deleted, she wrote: “It was 2 in the morning and I was Ambien tweeting.” But that tweet also had a note of contrition, saying the offensive post had gone too far. “It was egregious,” she wrote. “Indefensible. I made a mistake.”

In response to several people on Twitter, Ms. Barr claimed she did not know Ms. Jarrett was African-American. “I thought she was Saudi,” she said to one supporter. To others, she tweeted that she believed Ms. Jarrett was “Jewish and Persian.”

At 12:37 a.m., Ms. Barr replied to a tweet from the account @therealcornett, which falsely claimed that Channing Dungey, the president of ABC Entertainment, had consulted with “an enraged” Michelle Obama before deciding to cancel “Roseanne.”

“Is this true?” Ms. Barr wrote.

She went on to retweet a clip of an interview with the 2012 Republican presidential candidate Herman Cain that had been originally posted by the Fox Business host Trish Regan. “I believe they were looking for a reason to cancel Roseanne and here’s why,” Mr. Cain said in the clip. “Even though the show was a ratings success, forces within ABC didn’t like the fact that her conservative defense of certain things was so popular.”

She also retweeted a post by Jack Posobiec — a right-wing commentator who promoted the “Pizzagate” hoax — that included a photograph of the comedian George Carlin with the caption, “This man wouldn’t last a day on Twitter.”

In another self-serving retweet, Ms. Barr posted words of encouragement from the right-wing British commentator Katie Hopkins, who lost her job last year at the radio station LBC after tweeting that a “final solution” was needed to combat terrorism. “I have found the more I am fired, the busier I become,” Ms. Hopkins wrote. “You are headed for greatness.”

Ms. Barr also reacted to “Roseanne” cast members. In response to Michael Fishman, who played Ms. Barr’s son on the show and posted a statement condemning Ms. Barr’s tweet, she responded at 5 a.m., “You throw me under the bus. Nice!”*_


----------



## Pogo (May 31, 2018)

White House in Panic Mode -- _The Borowitz Report _

>> “We’ve been living under assumption that a TV personality could tweet out as many racist things as he or she wanted with no consequences,” the source said. “Now, all of a sudden, our worst nightmare has come true.”

White House staffers are reportedly combing through Trump’s thirty-seven thousand tweets, searching for ones that could be deemed fireable offenses, and have so far flagged more than thirty-six thousand of them.

Many on Trump’s team are urging calm, however, claiming that the dismissal of one racist TV star could be an “isolated example.”

“The only people who can fire Donald Trump right now are congressional Republicans, and they don’t have the high moral standards that TV executives have,” the source said. <<​


----------



## basquebromance (May 31, 2018)

it took 30 years to fire Harvey Weinstein. Roseanne got fired after 12 hours.


----------



## Pogo (May 31, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...



Oh fucking bullshit.  All you've been doing is trolling.  It's what the intellectually impoverished DO when faced with a topic they can't handle --- smokescreen it.  You're deceiving nobody but yourself here and the whole world knows it.  Literally the whole world.  Even as we speak penguins in Antarctica are huddled in their internet café, laughing at you.


----------



## Picaro (May 31, 2018)

Faun said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > ElmerMudd said:
> ...



Still struggling to be relevant, and failing, I see. Try sobering up, and stop reading DU for 'talking points'.


----------



## Aba Incieni (May 31, 2018)

Faun said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Many here are calling American Jews racist. You haven't disagreed.

Just an observation.


----------



## Aba Incieni (May 31, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


I believe you have decried the Jew's racist remarks, as well.


----------



## Aba Incieni (May 31, 2018)

Faun said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > ElmerMudd said:
> ...


Not you.


----------



## Flash (May 31, 2018)




----------



## WEATHER53 (May 31, 2018)

Chris Rock does not do any college shows anymore. He observed that they  find none of his biting humor as funny, too politically incorrect


----------



## LOki (May 31, 2018)

TheGreenHornet said:


> So....what's the big deal?


Hypocrisy seems to be a big deal these days.


TheGreenHornet said:


> ....being racist is not a crime.


I don't recall say that it was, Strawman.


TheGreenHornet said:


> If it were millions would be in jail.


"What's the big deal..." if it were a crime?


TheGreenHornet said:


> ...perhaps even the majority of the citizens....certainly the majority of African-Americans.


I perceive that you're trying to make a point.


TheGreenHornet said:


> Even babies have been scientifically proven to be racist.


I hope that's not your point, because that never happened.


TheGreenHornet said:


> ...at about 6 months of age.


Nope. It's best not to believe the conclusions drawn for you from your quora link, by the grand dragon of your social justice coven.


TheGreenHornet said:


> Obama's spiritual leader of some 20 yrs. --Rev. Wright was a well known racist....of course Obama distanced himself when he decided to run for the Presidency....but why was there no call for him to drop out of the race...I mean a follower of a racist for 20 yrs. ....again we see a double standard as always.
> Gingrich: Obama got a 'pass' on Rev. Wright controversy


Oh. So you do see what the "big deal" is after all.


----------



## Pete7469 (May 31, 2018)

BlindBoo said:


> Nothing.  I was asked about my thoughts on Kathy Griffin.



"Nothing"....

Pretty much sums up all your "thoughts" doesn't it?

As far as I'm concerned the apes should be offended for the assertion they're as ugly as that hag who kept her hand up the meat puppet faggot's ass for the last 10 years.

Fucking treasonous commie.

.


----------



## Circe (May 31, 2018)

I think I've identified the new ethics on this firing business ---------- it's when you grossly insult a particular person. 

Some female comedian, Samantha Bee, just this afternoon apologized for insulting Ivanka and Melania. 

So Roseanne Barr's problem was that she went after a specific person, Valerie Jarrett. Maybe if she had made a generic jab she'd have been all right. Though I don't know ---- once you start with the monkey muzzle comments, that annoys people, unless it's directed at George Bush. (Who did have sort of a poochie lower face, unluckily.)


----------



## Aba Incieni (May 31, 2018)

Circe said:


> I think I've identified the new ethics on this firing business ---------- it's when you grossly insult a particular person.
> 
> Some female comedian, Samantha Bee, just this afternoon apologized for insulting Ivanka and Melania.
> 
> So Roseanne Barr's problem was that she went after a specific person, Valerie Jarrett. Maybe if she had made a generic jab she'd have been all right. Though I don't know ---- once you start with the monkey muzzle comments, that annoys people, unless it's directed at George Bush. (Who did have sort of a poochie lower face, unluckily.)


It was taken as both a personal insult to Jarret, as well as a general insult to all black people the world over.

On the personal level, a honcho over at ABC happens to be married to...wait for it...Susan Rice. Yes, that Susan Rice.

All it took was one phone call.


----------



## Pete7469 (May 31, 2018)

Flash said:


>




Obozo's puppeteer didn't need the make up to play that part.


----------



## Faun (May 31, 2018)

Picaro said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Picaro said:
> ...


LOL

Nah, trying to find a rightard who doesn't lie.

I can't find any.

You actually said, "lol why do people think being 'Jewish' is some sort of magical exemption for anything? Roseanne is 'Jewish', too, isn't she?"

I ask you where the fuck you got that idea and like all rightwingnut pussies, you run from answering.


----------



## Faun (May 31, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> Circe said:
> 
> 
> > I think I've identified the new ethics on this firing business ---------- it's when you grossly insult a particular person.
> ...


LOL

You have no idea what you're talking about. Exactly what role do you claim Rice's husband played in the cancellation of Roseanne?


----------



## Faun (May 31, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...


Why would I when every religion has their share of racists? Jews are no exception.


----------



## Aba Incieni (May 31, 2018)

Faun said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > Circe said:
> ...


It's an interesting koinky-dink. An observation. Like the Jew and ape bashing going on in this thread.

The left is devouring their own faster than they can kill them in the womb.


----------



## Aba Incieni (May 31, 2018)

Faun said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


We've come full circle.


----------



## Faun (May 31, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...


I don't see anyone here bashing Jews.

So you don't see that he played a role then? It's certainly not a coincidence. Just like it's not a coincidence you have no idea what you're talking about.


----------



## Aba Incieni (May 31, 2018)

Faun said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Read the thread. Roseanne is a Jew.


----------



## Faun (May 31, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...


So? She wasn't fired because she's a Jew.

And what role did Rice's husband play? Seems none at all according to you; so who knows why you even mentioned him?


----------



## Aba Incieni (May 31, 2018)

Faun said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


She's a Jew making horrendously racist remarks.

You're not too quick, are you.


----------



## Faun (May 31, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...


I'm just not seeing the connection you're desperately trying to establish? Just like I don't see the connection of Susan Rice's husband to this? Seems to me, you're insane.


----------



## Aba Incieni (May 31, 2018)

Faun said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Apes vs. racist Jews. Count to 2. Use your fingers if need be.


----------



## james bond (May 31, 2018)

And we got a thread in the Science and Technology forum that humans evolved from monkeys.  Why is Darwin's racist ideas leading to social Darwinism, Eugenics, the Holocaust and Planned Parenthood not being ripped to shreds while ignorant Roseanne is?






And let's not forget who started this disrespect for the Flag!!!


----------



## Faun (May 31, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...


There was no ape involved, so who knows what you're talking about? And there was only 1 Jew involved, not "Jews." So again, who knows what you're talking about. And there's no connection regarding Susan Rice or her husband, so again, who knows what you're talking about?

I don't believe you even know what you're talking about.


----------



## Aba Incieni (May 31, 2018)

Faun said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


No ape involved? Then why was the Jew fired?


----------



## Faun (May 31, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...


For making fun of Valerie Jarrett, who's not an ape. See that? I was right, you have no idea what you're talking about.


----------



## Aba Incieni (May 31, 2018)

Faun said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Making fun of her...did the Jew say she was ugly?

Since you can't answer direct questions, the answer is she called her an ape.

Jews vs. blacks. Progs are eating each other faster than they can kill themselves off in the womb.


----------



## Faun (May 31, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...


You're lying again, it's not "Jews against Blacks" and more than it's Trump supporters against Blacks.

How come you can't stop lying? Like your lie about Susan Rice's husband.


----------



## Aba Incieni (May 31, 2018)

Faun said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


It sure isn't Roseanne vs Jarret.

Progs are devouring their own faster than they can kill themselves off in the womb.


----------



## beagle9 (May 31, 2018)

Faun said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Just an observation here, and (yes this is off topic) but, but, but, but, why are leftist so angry about someone going off topic here, but when it comes to Mueller going off topic in Russia collusion gate, then y'all defend that to no end ??? LOL

I mean if Mueller stayed on topic with Russia collusion, then that investigation would have been through months and months ago.

I'm done... Your welcome.


----------



## Faun (May 31, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...


LOLOL

Well you should tell that to Roseanne because she got fired.


----------



## Faun (May 31, 2018)

beagle9 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...


I don't care that folks go off-topic. I pointed it out in regards to that idiot only after she used used the excuse of being off-topic to avoid defending the bullshit she posts here.


----------



## Aba Incieni (May 31, 2018)

Faun said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Don't think the Jews didn't notice. It's never a good idea to underestimate them. After all, they've remained a coherent group longer than any other.


----------



## Faun (May 31, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...


Don't you find it odd that you're trying to make this about Jews and not Trump supporters?


----------



## Aba Incieni (May 31, 2018)

Faun said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Roseanne is a well known liberal. It looks like progs are losing their lifelong supporters to The Don.

This is worse than we both thought.


----------



## beagle9 (May 31, 2018)

Faun said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


So Rosanne represents all conservatives now ?? In your dreams she might.. ROTFLMBO.


----------



## Faun (May 31, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...


She's also a well known Trump supporter. According to you Trump supporters are racist against blacks.

Are you a Trump supporter?


----------



## Faun (May 31, 2018)

beagle9 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...


No more than she represents all Jews.


----------



## Aba Incieni (May 31, 2018)

Faun said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Even lifelong progs are Trump supporters.

By your logic, that means lifelong progs are racist against blacks, like the Jews are.


----------



## beagle9 (May 31, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...


I always thought she was a liberal, and found it very strange when she became a so called Trump supporter.

Still think it was a Hollyweird set up to infiltrate, and then compromise Trump by weakening his base in the eyes of America, otherwise if this could make it a Hallmark trait of conservatives somehow....

Otherwise as would be based on the so called super fan Rosanne, Rosanna Danna, and right before the midterms toooo ????? Wow. What a coincidence.


----------



## Faun (May 31, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...


It's your logic, not mine. I'm merely asking you why you're making this about Jews versus Blacks and not Trump Supporters versus Blacks.

Like everything else you spout, you never provide answers.

Like your idiotic claim that Susan Rice is married to an "ABC honcho." But then you can't say what that means. That's what insane people do, they see imaginary things that aren't there. Leads me to believe you're insane.


----------



## beagle9 (May 31, 2018)

Faun said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Now she might represent the swamp, but the jury is still out on that one.. lol

Might be in now though, and the verdict is ??????????????


----------



## Aba Incieni (May 31, 2018)

Faun said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


We already did this. We switched from race to political views.

It turned out that lifelong progs hate blacks as much as the Jews do.


Progs are devouring themselves faster than they can kill each other off in the womb.


----------



## Faun (May 31, 2018)

beagle9 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


She doesn't represent anyone but herself.


----------



## beagle9 (May 31, 2018)

Faun said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Why are you making it about Trump supporters verses blacks ??  Tsk tsk you race baiting person you.


----------



## Faun (May 31, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...


Well now you're lying again. Far more of Trump's supporters are cons than progs.

So this is really about conservatives hating Blacks. Thanks for pointing that out. That makes sense.

And why are you so afraid to say if you're a trump supporter or not?


----------



## Faun (May 31, 2018)

beagle9 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...


You're not reading the posts I'm responding to, are you?


----------



## Aba Incieni (May 31, 2018)

Faun said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Roseanne is not conservative. She's a lifelong prog who hates all black people, as do all lifelong progs and Jews.

Progs are devouring themselves faster than they can kill each other off in the womb.


----------



## Faun (May 31, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...


No, but like most conservatives, she's a trump supporter.

Are you? By your silence, it seems you are.


----------



## Aba Incieni (May 31, 2018)

Faun said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Your missteps give me the win. She ran for president on two ultra liberal party platforms.

It seems the tent has collapsed.

Progs are devouring themselves faster than they can kill each other off in the womb.


----------



## Faun (May 31, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...


LOLOL

Oh? Are blacks fleeing the Democrat party?


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (May 31, 2018)

Faun said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


If you wish to 'get it'...a simple read of aba's posts..will soon give you sense of his/her agenda. Alt/right Jew bashing and trolling...a lot of  trolling! He likes to drop little things like the Rice's husband fact..to allude to some conspiracy..a Jewish one..if I get the drift. I sense some 'pit the blacks against the Jews against the left kinda thing---but he's a coward..and refuses to own his shit. Like he claims not to be white and to live in another country.  I sense some semantic BS..like.."I'm not white..that's a color..I'm Caucasian...or some such lameness. Note the continued insistence on dropping the "left is killing each other faster than they can kill them in the womb' thing---How many times now..4...5?

Typical. Now we'll get some denial..couched in a 'who me?" format..and an empty challenge to 'prove it' as though anyone can't just look up his posting record and judge for themselves.


----------



## Dr Grump (May 31, 2018)

norwegen said:


> When someone makes a remark involving apes, why do snowflakes always associate it with black people?



Why do petals not know there is a long history of whitey calling blacks monkeys and apes and gorillas in order to denigrate them?


----------



## Aba Incieni (May 31, 2018)

Faun said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


In droves. It's now referred to as The Plantation.

Just like the good ol' days.


----------



## Picaro (May 31, 2018)

Faun said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Wow, you're even too stupid to make up strawmen in any way that makes sense. Are you claiming you didn't even read the threads, nor the posts I cited now? 

And you clowns wonder why even your base is ignoring you in increasing numbers.


----------



## Picaro (May 31, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...



They always eat their own. The Party got rid of the icky evul proles and real liberals in the 1980's, in favor of sucking up to Wall Street and the 'globalists', and now the dope-addled DNC sociopaths are trying to juggle their assorted racist demographics and deviants into believing they are something besides just a bunch of criminals and traitors or something, while still trying to appear 'Politically Correct'. lol now even Pelosi is getting shouted down by that new base of thugs they pander to.


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (May 31, 2018)

Picaro said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Yup...there's some truth amidst the garbage that you spew. Progressives are the Left wing equivalent of the Alt/right. Both the fringes are scum---and they empower some truly nasty people to come out from under their rocks.


----------



## HaShev (Jun 1, 2018)

Dr Grump said:


> norwegen said:
> 
> 
> > When someone makes a remark involving apes, why do snowflakes always associate it with black people?
> ...


Yes which is wrong, in the same way calling the president Orange Cheetos or Orangutan is wrong.
HOWEVER Rosanne's content tweet referred to resemblance to "a movie" *character played by a *white actress assumed evolution of 
*white people*
(*Chimpanzee) not an Ape, therefore the racist is people like Al Sharpton and media who change the context, wording, narative, intent, and assumption (Because Rossane did not know she was Black and neither did most of us either) .
Al Sharpton out right lied to what Rosanne said as did MSM for attention grabbing and ulterior motives, including many Fox hosts miss speaking on the subject out of the MOVIE referrence context,
because they fell for the reinterpretation (heard it second hand).

If people on the left denounced it for making fun of a woman's appearances like they did to Huckabee-Sanders then that would be warranted, but when they lie about what was said, intent, and call Rosanne a racist over her poorly devised joke then the real sin and racism is in creating the race baiting, pandering, lying, insulting of intelligence of the race you are trying to goat and manipulate and use for your political propaganda.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 1, 2018)

HaShev said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > norwegen said:
> ...


Those sniveling about Roseanne are not sniveling because of what she said. They IMMEDIATELY focused on her supporting Trump. How does anyone know if anyone supports anyone regardless of what they say? Racists, pond scum, child molesters, murderers, bankers, hostesses, the local barrista, the shoe salesman....how does ANYONE know what ANYONE supports? They don't. This was just an excuse..another one, I might add...to have yet another reason to bash Trump. Period.


----------



## HaShev (Jun 1, 2018)

Not just bash Trump, but instill propaganda in the minds of their much needed voter base to manipulate them into the race narrative=race baiting/pandering, if anything that is the greatest form of racism and insult.


----------



## Faun (Jun 1, 2018)

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...


Don't worry, I was just fucking with her.


----------



## Faun (Jun 1, 2018)

Picaro said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Spits a member of the cult who elects Republicans -- who are investigating Republicans colluding with Russians.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 1, 2018)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Uncensored2008
> 
> Are you ever going to come back to this thread and admit your utter failure?
> 
> I doubt it, but I thought I'd at least give you a chance to be a man.



Which "utter failure" is that Comrade?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 1, 2018)

Meanwhile, Joy Behar has no repercussions. Joy Reid can go on all the homophobic rants she wants.  Michelle Wolfe gets a contract with Netflix (note to self - cancel Netflix) Keith Olberfuher gets a contract with ESPN.

See, it's not that the Communists have no standards, it's that there are entirely different standards for Americans than there are for party members.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 1, 2018)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> [
> Right, we get it...you hammer this same goddamn point home every time you appear on this board:
> 
> It is everyone else's fault you are acting like a moron.
> ...



Comrade, why is there not one standard for all? Why do party members get a pass for what Americans are crucified for?

Joy Reid gets a pass
Joy Behar gets a pass
Jimmy Kimmel gets a pass Stephen
Colbert gets a pass
George Soros gets a pass 


Roseanne? CANCELLED


----------



## Picaro (Jun 1, 2018)

Where are the PETA activists? Aren't they supposed to be deploring the bigoted nasty assumptions here that apes are somehow bad looking, and calling for the deaths of all ape bigots?


----------



## Picaro (Jun 1, 2018)

Faun said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...



Looks like Faun got all excited and turned on here, because of the 'eating each other' phrase, and is trying to cover for it, thinking everybody saw her excitement or something. Such is the paranoia and weirdness of these sociopaths and deviants; it's impossible for them to make any sense.


----------



## Picaro (Jun 1, 2018)

Uncensored2008 said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008
> ...



He means he "Touched You Last!!!" back there somewhere, after he finally bored everybody to death and they ignored him after a while.


----------



## Faun (Jun 1, 2018)

Picaro said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Picaro said:
> ...


Guess this means you think Republicans are not eating their own when they attack each other, huh?

That's ok, I already knew you're a hypocrite.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Jun 1, 2018)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Wow.
> 
> Roseanne Cancelled: ABC Scraps Season 11 Following Roseanne Barr's Racist Twitter Tirade


/----/ An update: 'Get this! they pulled all my reruns and replaced me with COSBY! it's kinda hilariously gross'.  - Roseanne


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Jun 1, 2018)

Uncensored2008 said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008
> ...





Do you not remember claiming that Valerie Jarrett was first Arab, then Persian?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 1, 2018)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...




She is, you bitter little troll.






Oh wait - SHE BE BLACK, as any fool can plainly see....

Other leftist black women.






And American Indian


----------



## Aba Incieni (Jun 1, 2018)

Uncensored2008 said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


Because, you see, to some people it makes ALL THE DIFFERENCE if she's black or white. To some, it's not what's said but who says it.

I haven't heard anyone who was offended by the MB mix. Just the ape. Black Americans and their Great White Protectors are a sensitive people. Kinda.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Jun 1, 2018)

Uncensored2008 said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...





No, she's not, you raging fuckwit. 

Seriously, a 5-second google search proves you wrong. Her parents are black Americans - James and Barbara Bowman. She's not Persian, or Arab.

The fact that you're still sticking to your story can only be explained by some neurological issue. Have you seen a doctor recently?


----------



## WEATHER53 (Jun 1, 2018)

The one way street of communication that liberals want their stranglehold on is so narrow and so one way now that even they cant navigate it anymore  so they are vomiting spew about “feckless cu’’s” and “Roseanne worse than Cosby” to the point that even they are laughing about the wholesale ridiculousness


----------



## DOTR (Jun 1, 2018)

Uncensored2008 said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > DOTR said:
> ...



  If an African-American is born in Iran does that changte her race to Afican-iranian? Ever seen an African-canadian?


----------



## DOTR (Jun 1, 2018)

mudwhistle said:


> Actually she had American parents but she was born in Iran.
> She has alot of white in her, but it appears only the black part matters.



  Like Barack Hussein who was only 1/4 black. But I am willing to concede that he seemed 100% black most of the time.


----------



## basquebromance (Jun 1, 2018)

"racism is like smoking. you can't stop!" - mario balotelli


----------



## 2aguy (Jun 1, 2018)

Let's be clear, she is not obama's advisor....she is actually obama's brain....he can't function without her, and that is why she actually lives with the obama's......


----------



## toobfreak (Jun 1, 2018)

As an aside, I just checked Amazon, I was curious.  I was starting to like a lot of the Roseanne episodes and now that I've discovered the show and was starting to enjoy it, could it be off the air forever?  Has the world gone ape?  Congratulations to ABC and their apeshit CEO -----  Roseanne is apparently more popular than ever, the DVD set of the entire Roseanne TV series is SOLD THE FUCK OUT.  The only people who give a flying crap what Roseanne Barr thinks of a now-defunct ex-Obama advisor no one ever heard of is Obama, CNN, TBS, LAFF and ABC.


----------



## beagle9 (Jun 1, 2018)

Can't wait till Tim Allen's show comes back on. Rosannes show was my daughter's favorite way back in the day, but never was a fav of mine and the wife's.

Moving on in life.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Jun 1, 2018)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 1, 2018)

DOTR said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Actually she had American parents but she was born in Iran.
> ...


No....he had to win the WH to become authentically black.
Before that Al Sharpton called him the Magic Negro.
Bill Clinton bragged that he had screwed more sisters than Barry had.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 1, 2018)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...



No, you're lying as always.

Her paternal grandfather was black. She is white, her parents are white.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 1, 2018)

DOTR said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...



Identity politics trumps reality with the Communists.


----------



## toobfreak (Jun 1, 2018)

Uncensored2008 said:


> No, you're lying as always.  Her paternal grandfather was black. She is white, her parents are white.



If that is right and Jarrett ain't even really black, then Roseanne's "insult" means even less and ABC's decision even sillier and moronic than first appeared.  ABC has shot themselve's in the foot over nothing and all the pathetic snowflakes in this country that break out in hives at the mention of an insult based on one's heritage being an "abomination" to their delicate ears even more PATHETIC.


----------



## IsaacNewton (Jun 1, 2018)

I think Roseanne Barr is close to a mental emergency. It is just now sinking in what she's done. She has destroyed her own legacy and any career she had left. 

Her best and only option now is to go back to tend to her goats amidst the lava flows.


----------



## Death Angel (Jun 1, 2018)

Uncensored2008 said:


> No, you're lying as always.
> 
> Her paternal grandfather was black. She is white, her parents are white


The information on this is really hard to find. One source says both parents are "African American." They showed pictures. How can she be "Iranian" if both parents are African American? Doesn't make sense. I always heard she was IRANIAN.

Valerie Jarrett's extraordinary family tree


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 1, 2018)

basquebromance said:


> "racism is like smoking. you can't stop!" - mario balotelli




Racism is like smoking, 95% of those doing it are leftists and think it makes them look cool.

Uncensored2008


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 1, 2018)

Death Angel said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > No, you're lying as always.
> ...




They show pictures of two white people. 







Black like me...


----------



## toobfreak (Jun 1, 2018)

IsaacNewton said:


> I think Roseanne Barr is close to a mental emergency. It is just now sinking in what she's done. She has destroyed her own legacy and any career she had left.



*Imagine that. * Roseanne Barr, who built her career in comedy mocking established morals, then built one of the most successful sitcoms in television history so successful it made a record-breaking comeback after TWENTY YEARS with a show which routinely mocked every sense of normal values imaginable, from starving to torturing their kids to ruining their futures and a hundred other things viewers laughed at for 9 years as a way of poking fun at and bringing controversial and sensitive issues to light and out in the open to be examined, questioned and turned over now gets banned from TV for merely doing the very same thing in public.

Yes, there is a mental emergency here, but I don't think the problem is really Roseanne as much as I think it is all the hypocrites and politically correct and fearful snowflakes we have created absolutely living in fear now of saying the wrong word one time where there can never ever be any apologies, never any forgiveness, and god help us, never ever any second chances ever again.

*The mental crisis in America* is the mindset that ONE SLIP UP, one single mistake in an age where everything short of your bowel movements are now public information and a matter of government tracking, and YOUR LIFE IS OVER FOR GOOD and the entire human race condemns you forever.  THAT is fucked up.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jun 1, 2018)

1. Valerie Jarret does look white.

2. The human species is part of the 'Great Ape' family of species, so saying she looks like an ape is factually correct as it is also correct for all of us.

3. Why was it OK to compare Bush to an ape if it is such a horrid insult?


----------



## Death Angel (Jun 1, 2018)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


No they don't.

You didn't read the article. Even has pictures


----------



## IsaacNewton (Jun 2, 2018)

toobfreak said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> > I think Roseanne Barr is close to a mental emergency. It is just now sinking in what she's done. She has destroyed her own legacy and any career she had left.
> ...




  It's ok snowflake, you'll get through it.


----------



## toobfreak (Jun 2, 2018)

JimBowie1958 said:


> 1. Valerie Jarret does look white.
> 
> 2. The human species is part of the 'Great Ape' family of species, so saying she looks like an ape is factually correct as it is also correct for all of us.
> 
> 3. Why was it OK to compare Bush to an ape if it is such a horrid insult?



Same reason why it was OK for Sykes to call Trump an Orangutan and nobody minded. * Liberals have two sets or rules:*  The ones they tell others to live by and the rules they live by themselves.  You know:  the same people who walk around fighting to ban your guns while surrounded by armed bodyguards.


----------



## toobfreak (Jun 2, 2018)

IsaacNewton said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > IsaacNewton said:
> ...




Hey, that post took some thought.  You should watch yourself, you might hurt your brain.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jun 2, 2018)

Death Angel said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > No, you're lying as always.
> ...



Dude....................she was BORN in Iran to a black father and a mother who was 1/4 black.  Where you are born doesn't necessarily reflect your ethnic background. 

And, because both her parents were American, she's a citizen who was born abroad, like McCain or Cruz.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Jun 2, 2018)

It appear the powers that be do not like threads that become so popular.  Why is that?


----------



## Gracie (Jun 2, 2018)

toobfreak said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> > I think Roseanne Barr is close to a mental emergency. It is just now sinking in what she's done. She has destroyed her own legacy and any career she had left.
> ...


You forgot to add careers ruined over some bimbo screaming she/he was leered at 20 years ago...i.e. supposedly Morgan Freeman, Kevin Spacy, etc.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jun 2, 2018)

toobfreak said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> > I think Roseanne Barr is close to a mental emergency. It is just now sinking in what she's done. She has destroyed her own legacy and any career she had left.
> ...



You know, you might have a point if this was the first time that Roseanne has done something or said something stupid publicly.  She's done it several times before. 

Roseanne Barr - Wikipedia

*Controversies

National anthem

On July 25, 1990, Barr performed "The Star-Spangled Banner" off-key[56] before a baseball game between the San Diego Padres and Cincinnati Reds at Jack Murphy Stadium. As she later claimed, she was initially having trouble hearing herself over the public-address system, so she was singing as loudly as possible, and her rendition of the song sounded "screechy". Following her rendition, she mimicked the often-seen actions of players by spitting and grabbing her crotch as if adjusting a protective cup. Barr claimed she had been encouraged by baseball officials to "bring humor to the song". The song and the closing routine received heavy media attention and offended many, including President George H. W. Bush, who called her rendition "disgraceful".[57] Barr revisited this incident during her Comedy Central Roast in 2012, wherein she once again belted out the last few bars of the national anthem, without screeching.[58]


Hitler photoshoot

Barr elicited criticism in July 2009 when she posed as Adolf Hitler in a feature for the satirical Jewish publication Heeb magazine, called "That Oven Feelin'".[59][60] The Nazi theme was reportedly her suggestion, and featured her with a Hitler mustache and swastika arm-band, holding a tray of burnt gingerbread man cookies the article referred to as "burnt Jew cookies".[61] The magazine's publisher, Josh Neuman, said the photos were taken for satire and shock value, while Barr, herself Jewish, defended by saying she was "making fun of Hitler, not his victims".[62] Fox News TV host Bill O'Reilly was highly critical of her for "mocking the Holocaust" and Extra's Mario Lopez stated "Come on, Roseanne. Hitler jokes are never funny."[63][64] The revival of her show in March 2018 caused the photos to resurface on social media and renewed mentions of the incident in the Jewish magazine The Forward and the Los Angeles Times, among others.[60][65][64]


Zimmerman tweet

In 2014, the parents of George Zimmerman, a neighborhood watch coordinator who is known for fatally shooting Trayvon Martin but was later acquitted of second degree murder and manslaughter, filed a lawsuit against Barr for tweeting their home address and phone number on March 29, 2012. Barr allegedly tweeted "At first I thought it was good to let ppl know that no one can hide anymore ... If Zimmerman isn't arrested I'll rt his address again – maybe go 2 his house myself."[66] Zimmerman's parents allege that Barr sought to "cause a lynch mob to descend" on their home. The Seminole County Circuit Court complaint sought more than $15,000 for emotional distress and invasion of privacy.[67][68] In August 2015, summary judgment was granted in favor of Barr.[69]


Parkland shooting tweet

In late March 2018, Barr tweeted about a conspiracy theory involving David Hogg, a survivor of the Marjory Stoneman Douglas High School shooting in Parkland, Florida. The conspiracy theory falsely claims Hogg gave a Nazi salute at a March for Our Lives rally on March 24. Barr later deleted her tweet.[70]


Valerie Jarrett tweet and Roseanne cancellation

On May 29, 2018, Barr posted a series of controversial remarks on Twitter. The tweets comprised conspiracy theories and false statements about the business magnate George Soros, such as the claim that Chelsea Clinton was married to one of his nephews and that he was a Nazi in his youth.[55] Barr also posted a racist tweet about Valerie Jarrett, a Senior Advisor to former U.S. president Barack Obama.[71][55][72][73] It read "muslim brotherhood & planet of the apes had a baby=vj".[55]


Barr was initially defensive, and tweeted "ISLAM is not a RACE, lefties. Islam includes EVERY RACE of people". She later deleted the "ape" tweet and posted an apology, stating she was "truly sorry for making a bad joke about [Jarrett's] politics and her looks".[55] She later explained that she made the Jarrett tweet, which she called wrong and indefensible, at 2:00 am while on Ambien, a sedative. Sanofi, which manufactures Ambien, responded by tweeting, "While all pharmaceutical treatments have side effects, racism is not a known side effect of any Sanofi medication."[74]


Later that day, ABC canceled Roseanne in response to the controversy. The show and content relating to it was removed from the ABC website. ABC president Channing Dungey said Barr's remark was "abhorrent, repugnant and inconsistent with our values".[55]*


----------



## Picaro (Jun 2, 2018)

Didn't know what she looked until her pic was posted in this thread.

She does indeed look like an ape, so what's the problem? She looks more like an ape than George Bush did, but not as much like one as Al Sharpton or Michele Obama or Maxine Waters.Trump looks nothing like an orangutan, a favorite meme among commies and traitors in the Democrat's media.

The apeophobic commies really need to get a grip, and come to terms with their knee-jerk bigotry against apes and their looks.

*Stop The H8te!!!!*


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Jun 2, 2018)

DOTR said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...


/——/,If they're born in Africa are they African-African?


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jun 2, 2018)

Picaro said:


> Didn't know what she looked until her pic was posted in this thread.
> 
> She does indeed look like an ape, so what's the problem? She looks more like an ape than George Bush did, but not as much like one as Al Sharpton or Michele Obama or Maxine Waters.Trump looks nothing like an orangutan, a favorite meme among commies and traitors in the Democrat's media.
> 
> ...



Wow..................that last sentence gives your post a good dose of irony.


----------



## Picaro (Jun 2, 2018)

ABikerSailor said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > Didn't know what she looked until her pic was posted in this thread.
> ...



You racists don't even know you're racists.


----------



## toobfreak (Jun 2, 2018)

ABikerSailor said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > IsaacNewton said:
> ...




You've made my case better than I ever could.  I had heard of a few of the above, and it just further points to the fact that Barr has all her life been out there somewhere between a crude, incendiary comedian of questionable taste and a bomb thrower.  She says and does this stuff all the time apparently just to get a rise out of people, and based on her actual show over the years, seems in reality to actually cover and be sympathetic to many important social issues and her TV program gave audience to addressing many of them.

So why all the surprise and horror now over a post about Jarrett?  In the context of what was said, it appears that "muslim brotherhood" is just Roseanne shorthand for meaning Islamic (which is a political system, not a religion and Jarrett WAS (I am told) born in Iran) and "planet of the apes" just more Roseanne shorthand for being black and Jarrett did have black relatives.  Is this necessarily "racist?"  Is a racist comment the end of the world?  Then why do blacks themselves routinely use the N word?  Bottom line, Roseanne's comments are rather hard to come to grips with, why she even said them;  is she a racist?  KKK?  I don't think so.  I think she just has a big mouth about two steps ahead of her brain, and far too much has been made of her comments and the ABC cancellation was an extreme over-reaction in a world now frozen paralyzed with political correctness.

So will they reboot 'Roseanne' without Roseanne?  Without being necessarily a fan of Roseanne nor defending her, I still am appalled how none of her cast stepped up to support or defend her.  You don't have to AGREE with what she said to do that, loyalty counts for a lot in this world and if they bring the show back--- that SHE CREATED and was the HEART AND SOUL OF ---without her, I know I won't be watching it just on principle alone.

Bottom line:  saying "ape" no more makes you a racist than saying "Nazi" makes you an Aryan KKK skinhead.  Roseanne may be a loudmouthed jackass, but I don't take her as a racist, and even if she was, prejudiced, I can think of a lot worse things in this world.  We ALL carry our prejudices.  It is only human nature, and her comments, the fake news that was possibly behind them, twitter itself and the way the entire world stopped and froze over a few words give rise to a far bigger problem facing our society.  I think Roseanne is just a symbol of a far bigger problem and our trying to bury her is just one more attempt at denying the truth rather than facing and dealing with it.


----------



## Death Angel (Jun 2, 2018)

toobfreak said:


> I don't take her as a racist, and even if she was, prejudiced, I can think of a lot worse things in this world.


To the godless left, THE mortal sin is, "RACISM!" Anything can be forgiven by these amoral creatures but racism.

Actually, even THAT can be forgiven, as long as you're in good standing with the rest of their godless idiotology.


----------



## Picaro (Jun 2, 2018)

I  haven't seen any episode of the new show. I didn't watch her last one either, more than a couple of episodes. 

She's only 'Important' to the deviants and fags and commies because she didn't post a lot of hysterical idiotic rubbish about Trump like the rest of the sociopathic puppets were instructed to do; you know, the peer pressure all the other gimps in Media Land who would blow trainloads of barnyard animals in the Hollywood Bowl if it got them a part in a big movie or a TV show who are now running around crying 'ME TOO!!!' with straight faces. lol they're all jokes, and anybody who takes them seriously is mentally ill. Nobody needs them or their shows.


----------



## Picaro (Jun 2, 2018)

Death Angel said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > I don't take her as a racist, and even if she was, prejudiced, I can think of a lot worse things in this world.
> ...



Of course. These animals have no real principles or morals, and they hate anybody who does have any.


----------



## Dan Stubbs (Jun 2, 2018)

Ted Frazier said:


> In a now deleted to eat, the sitcom actress called African American former Obama advisor Valerie Jarrett comes from planet of the apes.
> Roseanne Rips Ex-Obama Aide Valerie Jarrett With Racially Charged Joke


Funny people have call me looking like a son of a Great Dane.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Jun 3, 2018)

JimBowie1958 said:


> 1. Valerie Jarret does look white.
> 
> 2. The human species is part of the 'Great Ape' family of species, so saying she looks like an ape is factually correct as it is also correct for all of us.
> 
> 3. Why was it OK to compare Bush to an ape if it is such a horrid insult?


/——/ Slave owing democRATs called Abe Lincoln an ape.


----------



## Death Angel (Jun 3, 2018)

So how long has admitted COMMUNIST Van Jones had a show on the Communist News Network?


----------



## beagle9 (Jun 3, 2018)

Death Angel said:


> So how long has admitted COMMUNIST Van Jones had a show on the Communist News Network?


You have to go back to when this nation had some kind of standards to live by, and the nation wouldn't go anywhere near to the craziness that is seen or heard today. 

It was thought that most of the citizens who had standards and morals once lived by, had all but died out or were replaced by the generation's that had been groomed or conditioned over time to just go along with anything. To their surprise this new generation of tolerance, the people who remembered being raised by the old standards are still in existance, and have gained in their numbers after the liberal left had tried to take them so far over the edge that it wasn't acceptable anymore.

So here we have an interview of the left's confusion as to why they are having to deal with the push back now, and why they are under fire for their taking this nation into the depths of hell that it has been taken into by these surprisingly confused people that are sitting there acting like they are confused, but in reality they knew this was coming from way back when they all started the bullcrap.


----------



## DOTR (Jun 3, 2018)

Death Angel said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > I don't take her as a racist, and even if she was, prejudiced, I can think of a lot worse things in this world.
> ...



  And their sacrament is abortion. Their priesthood is politicians.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 3, 2018)

Cellblock2429 said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > 1. Valerie Jarret does look white.
> ...





This is too easy but............ Link?


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Jun 3, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...


/----/ Yeah this is too easy: 'Idiot,' 'Yahoo,' 'Original Gorilla': How Lincoln Was Dissed in His Day
George Templeton Strong, a prominent New York lawyer and diarist, wrote that Lincoln was “a barbarian, Scythian, yahoo, or gorilla.” Henry Ward Beecher, the Connecticut-born preacher and abolitionist, often ridiculed Lincoln in his newspaper, _The_ _Independent_ (New York), rebuking him for his lack of refinement and calling him “an unshapely man.” Other Northern newspapers openly called for his assassination long before John Wilkes Booth pulled the trigger. He was called a coward, “an idiot,” and “the original gorilla” by none other than the commanding general of his armies, George McClellan.
*How a Racist Newspaper Defeated Lincoln in New York in the 1864 Election
Racism in New York was rampant during the 1864 presidential campaign, and the anti-emancipation newspaper New York World used every dirty trick in the book to slander Abraham Lincoln and derail his reelection bid, including spreading rumors of a mixed-race orgy sanctioned by the Republican Party. In his new book, The Civil War in 50 Objects, historian Harold Holzer tells the story of how Lincoln almost fell for it.

In 1864, Harper’s Weekly helpfully published an article which contained a small compendium of some of the insults that had been lobbed Lincoln’s way: “Filthy story-teller, Ignoramus Abe, Despot, Old scoundrel, big secessionist, perjurer, liar, robber, thief, swindler, braggart, tyrant, buffoon, fiend, usurper, butcher, monster, land-pirate, a long, lean, lank, lantern-jawed, high-cheeked-boned, spavined, rail-splitting stallion.”


 *


----------



## Pogo (Jun 3, 2018)

Cellblock2429 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...



You're actually suggesting not only that you looked up (or assumed) political party affiliations for some cherrypicked writers in New York and Connecticut, but that those states and Pennsylvania (McClelland) had _slavery_?

Oh who did those states vote for in the elections of 1860/1864 btw?


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Jun 3, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


/----/ No you fool.  I have studied the Civil War since I was in my early teens. (I'm 66 now.)  I have attended lectures on the politics of the day and if you think politicians attack each other today, you have no idea what it was like back then.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 3, 2018)

Cellblock2429 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...



Apparently you haven't studied anywhere near what I already know at the same age.

For instance, please to essplain to the class how George McClelland owned slaves, in a state where it had already been abolished before he was born.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Jun 3, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...





Pogo said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


/----/ To be fair to McClellan, his position on slavery in late May 1861 was essentially the same as that of Abraham Lincoln. Like Lincoln, he was concerned with holding the allegiance of the border states, and reassuring slaveholders there that slavery was more secure in the Union than in the Confederacy was integral to this task. Benjamin Butler had made similar assurances to Marylanders the previous month when his Massachusetts troops entered the state en route to Washington, D.C. However, by this time, Butler, like McClellan a Democrat, was beginning to see the military value of the slaves and experiencing the first intimations that protecting slaveholders, especially rebel slaveholders, was not the best way to save the Union. McClellan would never come around to that position but soon the North would be electrified by Ben Butler’s term, “contraband of war.”
George McClellan and Slavery

Provide a link proving McClelland owned slaves. BTW he was an incompetent General. Funny how you picked him.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Jun 3, 2018)

Dan Stubbs said:


> Ted Frazier said:
> 
> 
> > In a now deleted to eat, the sitcom actress called African American former Obama advisor Valerie Jarrett comes from planet of the apes.
> ...


/----/ You look more like Lassie crossed with a wookie


----------



## Pop23 (Jun 3, 2018)

Unless you don't believe that we all evolved from apes, which would make you a science denier, than what Roseanne said was not racist.

Crude yes, racist, no.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 3, 2018)

Cellblock2429 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...



That's your job dood.  You made the claim about "slave-holding Democrats" and then proceeded to cite examples of newspaper people in New York and Connecticut, and tossed in McClelland, the only one with any political activity, born and raised in Pennsylvania.  NONE of those states had slavery in Lincoln's time.

So I didn't "pick" McClelland --- you did.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 3, 2018)

Still waiting on this too ---



Cellblock2429 said:


> How a Racist Newspaper Defeated Lincoln in New York in the 1864 Election



Who won the New York vote in 1864?


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Jun 3, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Still waiting on this too ---
> 
> 
> 
> ...


/----/ Do your own research, Snowflake.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jun 3, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Still waiting on this too ---
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cellblock is too stupid to use Google to find out facts apparently.........."How a Racist Newspaper Defeated Lincoln in New York in the 1864 Election"?  Really?

Hate to tell ya Cellblock, but Lincoln wasn't "defeated" in 1864, he actually was the incumbent and won the election. 

So...................how did the racist paper defeat Lincoln?

United States presidential election, 1864 - Wikipedia

The *United States presidential election of 1864*, the 20th quadrennial presidential election, was held on Tuesday, November 8, 1864. In the midst of the American Civil War, incumbent President Abraham Lincoln of the National Union Party defeated the Democratic nominee, former General George B. McClellan. For the election, the Republican Party and some Democrats created the National Union Party, especially to attract War Democrats.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Jun 3, 2018)

ABikerSailor said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Still waiting on this too ---
> ...


/----/ I'm providing examples of how democRATs attacked Lincoln with degrading insults including calling him a Gorilla.  You're trying to change the topic.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jun 3, 2018)

Cellblock2429 said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Wrong.  You're deflecting.  YOU are the one that said a racist paper was the reason Lincoln was defeated in New York.  Hate to tell you, but Lincoln wasn't defeated by anyone, he won the election.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 3, 2018)

Cellblock2429 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Still waiting on this too ---
> ...



I uh, DON'T NEED TO.  I already knew --- that's why I asked you that several posts ago.  1860 as well.

See, when I pose a question on this board, it almost always means I already know the answer.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Jun 3, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



/----/ In your post #1430 you stated: "For instance, please to essplain to the class how George McClelland owned slaves, in a state where it had already been abolished before he was born."    I never made that claim about McClelland. The slave owning democRATS were in the South and they started the Civil War. Lincoln was a Republican and signed the Emancipation Proclamation to free them. .


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Jun 3, 2018)

ABikerSailor said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...


/-----/ *"was the reason Lincoln was defeated in New York."*  I did not. I'm citing examples of democRATs hate speech directed at Lincoln. Now run along and play with your little friends.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 3, 2018)

ABikerSailor said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Still waiting on this too ---
> ...



I have to say, that's the first time I've ever heard Abe Lincoln of all people called a "secessionist".


----------



## Pogo (Jun 3, 2018)

Cellblock2429 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...



C'mon dood.  Cutting your own post out of the nest isn't gonna wipe it off the board.  You started ranting about "slave-owning Democrats" and then proceeded to cite newspapers and newspapermen in New York and Connecticut, and then threw in McClelland as the player to be named later.  Out of all of those the only known "Democrat" was McClelland.  And again NONE of those states had slavery, so even if your newspaper people had a political party, _they could not have had slaves_.

As far as the South, the Confederacy deliberately had no political parties.  And when it did, you still didn't need one to own a slave.


----------



## MaryL (Jun 3, 2018)

Ted Frazier said:


> In a now deleted to eat, the sitcom actress called African American former Obama advisor Valerie Jarrett comes from planet of the apes.
> Roseanne Rips Ex-Obama Aide Valerie Jarrett With Racially Charged Joke


Yes yes yes YES, we heard already. Let that be a warning, they will burn you at the stake in a hysterical overreaction to purify  unclean thoughts. The first amendment and  forgiveness goes out the bloody window. MUST....PURIFY THOUGHT...at all costs.


----------



## beagle9 (Jun 3, 2018)

MaryL said:


> Ted Frazier said:
> 
> 
> > In a now deleted to eat, the sitcom actress called African American former Obama advisor Valerie Jarrett comes from planet of the apes.
> ...


I guess it needs to be a lesson to all celebrities including blacks like Dave Chappelle, that you can no longer use any disparaging comments or acts depicting blacks in a racist way, and this being whether or not one is black or white who is doing it.  Rosannes case has now set the bar. If anyone is caught disparaging blacks in any racist way, then it has to be that them and their shows, acts or interviews must be immediately suspended.
If want to get serious about this stuff, then let's get serious about it.


----------

